# News - GTA 4: Grand Theft Auto 4:  Ihre Meinung zur Wertungsvergabe



## System (5. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,669525


----------



## ElBorbah (5. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht sollte man eine extra Werungskategorie einführen. Sowas wie "Bugfreiheit zum Verkaufsstart". Weiss nicht ob man das mit eine Skala von 1 bis 10 bewerten kann, aber GTA4 würde meiner Ansicht nach eine 2 kriegen.
Alle anderen Wertungsbereiche sollten von der Anzahl der Bugs unangetastet bleiben und so bewertet werden als wäre das Spiel fehlerfrei. Ob das Spiel dann jemals durch Patches wirklich fehlerfrei wird, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## hawkytonk (5. Dezember 2008)

Nun ja, die Idee, die Wertung solange auszusetzen bis es spielbar ist, ist - denke ich - sinnvoll. Bedenkt man, dass man ja sowieso erst dann das Spiel testen / zocken kann, wenn man es zum Laufen gebracht hat.


----------



## ShadowDoom (5. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir läuft es ohne Probleme, manchmal gehts nach den Logos nicht weiter, beim zweiten mal klappt es dann aber.

Ich finde GTA IV hat auf jedenfall eine Wertung verdient. Meiner Meinung auch mehr als 92%. Zumal man bedenken sollte das man das Spiel bewertet und nicht den verwendeten Kopierschutz.

Gruß
ShadowDoom


----------



## ShadowRAM (5. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, interessante Frage. Ich meine, dass die Wertung bestehen bleiben sollte für das Spiel und den Spielspaß, dass aber deutlich darauf hingewiesen werden sollte - online und im Heft -, dass momentan große technische Probleme bestehen und aktuell von einem Kauf abgeraten werden sollte, bis die Probleme behoben sind. Das muss dann natürlich in einer nächsten Ausgabe auch abgedruckt werden, dass womöglich durch einen Patch oder was auch immer die Probleme behoben sind.


----------



## hTr (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich hätte dem Spiel eigentlich noch ne höhere Wertung gegeben. Bei den ganzen Problemen kann ich leider gar nicht mitreden, ich hatte bis anhin keine. Bis auf das Detail wo ich mich aus dem Social Club abmelden musste um starten zu können


----------



## Slay67 (5. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hatte als erstes sehr viele probleme beim installieren jetzt endlich kann ich spielen aber es bleibt immer hängen ich weiss net also das spiel an sich ist TOP aber dieses ganze Hängen bleibenn mitten im spiel das stört richtig rockstar muss da schnellstens was machen spiel zurück geben geht ja leider nicht einen grund hätten wir alle die das gekauft haben ja ganz deutlich aber es geht leider nicht


----------



## headcutter1001 (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde die Wertung müsste heruntergesetzt werden, da zB Gothic3 Götterdämmerung wegen der zum Teil schwerwiegenden  Fehlern die Wertung auch stark beinträchtigt wurde. Wenn GTA IV so schwerwiegende Bugs hat, dass das Spiel auf vielen PCs nicht zu installieren ist denn ist es gerechtfertigt die Wertung zu senken.


----------



## jensonat0r (5. Dezember 2008)

Alleine für die Frechheit, dass das Spiel trotz massiver Probleme ausgeliefert wird, würde ich es nicht werten, bis es funktioniert.

Es mag sein, dass es bei einigen Leuten geht, dennoch ist es eine Frechheit solch kaputte Spiele auszuliefern und das wird leider immer mehr. Somit würde ich da ganz klar gegen vorgehen und so etwas nicht werten.

Zudem sollte man meinen, dass man solche Fehler wie eine Inkompatiblität zu ATI Grafikkarten und einen defekten Kopierschutz in der Beta Phase hätte merken müssen. Somit wird der zahlende Kunde wieder mal als Betatester genutzt.

Da waren die alten Konsolen wie SNES oder auch der PC ohne Internet besser. Da MUSSTEN die Spiele laufen, denn die Hersteller hatten keine Möglichkeit zum nachbessern. Da gab man sein geld noch für heile Spiele aus. Echt traurig was da heute draus geworden ist.


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

eine menge bei denen es ohne probleme läuft??ich kenn da nur chuck norris 


an die Redaktion@

es wär auch mal nett wenn sich ein Red@ hier zu wort melden würde wie es bei ihnen im Moment aussieht mit dem Spiel,und was sie in Zukunft vieleicht ändern wollen,oder wie sie jetzt mit dem Disaster umgehn,versteht mich nich falsch ich will niemanden angreifen,ich denk mal ihr seit genauso aus allen Wolken gefallen,mich würde nur mal eure Meinung zum Thema interessieren


mfg 


sorry fürs crossposting


----------



## Exar-K (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Abwerten oder gar keine Wertung vergeben.
Wobei ich eher zum Ersten tendieren würde.


----------



## Fire00 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ich bin ganz der Meinung von ShadowRAM. Die Wertung sollte bestehen bleiben, nur sollte man stark auf die Probleme hinweißen.

Wobei man vielleicht auch erwähnen sollte, dass es ne relativ schlechte Performance hat. Und ich glaube ich bin nicht der einzige der so denkt.


----------



## SPEEDI007 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Nun, finde ich eigentlich relativ gut. Habe zwar GTA IV und keine probleme, würde jedoch so eine Wertung begrüßen. Sei es mit Punkteabzug oder einen kleinen Wertungskasten.


----------



## hightake (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Das Spiel interessiert mich zwar nicht, aber es nervt gewaltig, das immer mehr unfertige bzw nicht ausreichend getestete Spiele auf den Markt kommen. Das sollte auf jeden Fall in die Wertung einfließen, damit dieser Blödsinn ein Ende hat.
4Players hatte löblicherweise damit angefangen.
Allerdings haben sie ausgerechnet bei GTA4 den Schwanz eingezogen und eine Wertung über 90% vergeben.


----------



## tobide1981 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Meine Meinung:

Eine Wertung kann gerne ins Heft oder ins Netz gestellt werden. Die Wertung über das Spiel als solches! Und ich rede hier von einer Wertung der finalen Verkaufsversion. Die Redaktion sollte sich ihrer Verantworung bewusst sein und so lange keine Wertung veröffentlichen, bis man mit einer finalen Version rausrückt! 
Dennoch sollte man "deutlich" im Heft und im Netz darauf aufmerksam machen wenn es zu solchen Problemen kommt. Dies sorgt nämlich im besten Fall dafür das die Kunden das Spiel zum Verkaufsstart nicht kaufen werden. Da die Firmen das Geld nach oftmals Jahren der Entwicklung aber einfahren wollen, werden sie es sich in Zukunft vielleicht zweimal überlegen bevor die so einen Murks bringen!!!


----------



## Oinix (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

hmm warum sollte man es jetzt anders handhaben, als bei anderen Spielen wie ArmA zum Beispiel. Man hätte von Anfang an eine schlechtere Wertung geben können und das "Final" Game dann nochmal nachtesten sollen ohne Fehler.


----------



## N7ghty (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Bei GTA stört mich momentan eine Menge, zum Beispiel die Beschränkung auf eine gewisse Grafikeinstellung, die man erstmal durch Parameter in der Verknüpfung wegmachen muss. Crysis konnte ich bei den meisten Levels auch wunderbar auf "Mittel" stellen (nur das letzte musste ich runtersetzen)

Außerdem gibts bei mir zahlreiche Grafikbugs und ein Bremsweg von 20 Meter ist bei 80 km/h auch n bissel übertrieben. 

Vielleicht könnte man ja zwei Wertungen machen, einmal mit Bugs, einmal ohne


----------



## hawkytonk (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ElBorbah am 05.12.2008 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man eine extra Werungskategorie einführen. Sowas wie "Bugfreiheit zum Verkaufsstart". Weiss nicht ob man das mit eine Skala von 1 bis 10 bewerten kann, aber GTA4 würde meiner Ansicht nach eine 2 kriegen.
> Alle anderen Wertungsbereiche sollten von der Anzahl der Bugs unangetastet bleiben und so bewertet werden als wäre das Spiel fehlerfrei. Ob das Spiel dann jemals durch Patches wirklich fehlerfrei wird, ist eine andere Frage.


Ich denke nicht, dass das so toll wäre. 

1. Wird in der Regel - von PCG und anderen -  eh davor gewarnt, enn ein Produkt verbuggt ist (bzw. die Bugrate bendenklich hoch ist). So gesehen, wäre so ein Rating überflüssig. 

2. Sollte man (muss man ja auch als Kunde!) davon ausgehn, dass das Produkt weitestgehend fehlerfrei und SPIELBAR ist  - zumindestens im Rahmen der angegebenen Parameter. Hinzu kommt, dass so ein Zugeständnis der erste Schritt des Nachgebens ist, dass man sich als Kunde mit so einer Verbuggtheit abfindet.   

Also nix da!    Ein Spiel hat, wie andere Produkte auch, die angebenen Versprechen und Garantien einzuhalten - das beinhaltet ein problemloses Ausführen und Nutzen des Produktes im vollem Umfang.


----------



## muertel (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Es wird doch der Spielspass bewertet...

Also schnappt sich jeder Redakteur ein Exemplar von GTA4, installiert es bei sich zu Hause und berichtet und von seinem Spass ^^

Im Ernst: Dass das Spiel gut ist, steht außer Frage...wenn es denn wirklich laufen würde!! Es soll nicht bewertet werden, wie das Spiel sein KANN, sondern wie es IST! Und zur Zeit kann man nicht von einem 92% Spiel reden...

Bei wievielen Games hat denn MediaMarkt bzw. Steam ein Rückgaberecht inkl. Geld zurück angeboten 

Das spricht doch für sich... Auch das Geschätz von 4players, dass das Spiel bei Ihnen ohne Probs lief, ist doch lächerlich... im Fazit gehen Sie in einem Satz darauf ein, dass das Spiel mit ATI nur Probleme macht... Was würde geschehen, wenn es NUR auf ATI liefe und nicht auf Nvidia Karten? Gleiche Wertung?

Konkretes Beispiel: Ich habe euren Test gelesen, das Spiel hats mir schon lange angetan und wollts mir auch kaufen...  Gott sei Dank hab ich von den Problemen erfahren und abgewartet...

Wenn man da nicht ein Zeichen setzt und weltweit die Wertungen von 90+ eintrudeln, da fragt man sich schon was denn in den Köpfen der Tester vorgeht (Konsolenversion ist super, also MUSS die Pc-Version auch gut sein?)... 

Ich schließe mich den anderen Meinungen an: Wertung zurücknehmen und abwarten, sonst ordentlich abwerten


----------



## CHMB (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Hier wird das komplette Produkt bewertet, also hat sowas auch einzufließen. Gerade wenn es so extrem ist. Aber nicht nur die Bugs sollten mit in die Wertung einfließen sondern auch die ganze Bloatware die dabei ist (Social Club m. Service, Games for Windows Live und die Accounts die man extra erstellen muß). und natürlich noch dieses scheiß DRM als Sahnehäubchen oben drauf.

Gerade wenn man die Bugs und das ganze drumrum nicht mit in die Wertung einfließen lässt, kommt es den Herstellern so vor als ob es den Leuten egal wäre. Ist es aber sicherlich nicht.


----------



## HanFred (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				N7ghty am 05.12.2008 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ein Bremsweg von 20 Meter ist bei 80 km/h auch n bissel übertrieben.


keineswegs, eher untertrieben.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Wie man sich verhalten soll? Nun, ich würde den einfachsten Schritt empfehlen: Ausschließlich Verkaufsfassungen nach eigenem Ermessen testen und bewerten. Bei Fehlern entsprechend drastisch darauf hinweisen, dass unter Umständen bei vielen Systemkonfigurationen massive Probleme auftreten können, und von einem unmittelbaren Kauf abgeraten wird. Die 92% kann man imho dennoch gerne geben, WENN im Gegenzug auf das Risiko beim Kauf aufmerksam gemacht wird.

Mir ist klar, dass exklusive Berichte wichtig für Auflage und Reputation sind, aber Magazine wie die CBS schaffen es doch auch Wertungen auszusetzen bzw. erst die finalen Ladenversionen zu testen. Auch bleibt offen, ob ein "unkritischer" und verfrühter Test nicht stark nach hinten losgehen kann. Gerade wenn die Auflagen sinken und immer mehr Member ihre Kritik über die redaktionelle Kompetenz lautstark im Forum verbreiten, sollte man vielleicht tatsächlich versuchen einen konsequenten und für die Leser nachvollziehbaren Bewertungsstil zu finden. Das Theater hattet ihr ja auch damals beim HL2-Test. Kein Wort über Steam und die Aktivierung. Inakzeptabel und nicht wirklich kritisch / kompetent / den Leser beratend.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Dorian39 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Beim Hype um Hellgate London zog ich meine Konsequenz und kündigte mein PC-Games-Abo.
Der jetzige Hype um GTA 4 hat mich bestätigt, dass mein Entschluss richtig war.
Dass GTA 4 auf den meisten PC gut bis reibungslos funktioniert, halte ich für ein Märchen. Ich selbst habe ein gängiges System (Intel, Vista, Geforce, alles mit den neuesten Treibern)- das Spiel funktioniert zwar, aber die Grafik ist dennoch unteres Mittelmaß. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, warum es bei anderen wesentlich besser laufen sollte.
Gruß Dorian39


----------



## lorchi (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

mmmmmh...... ich weiß nicht.....

wie würdet ihr ein NEUWAGEN bewerten der nicht fährt...


----------



## fiumpf (5. Dezember 2008)

System am 05.12.2008 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinen Sie, liebe Leser - hat GTA 4 eine Wertung verdient oder nicht?


Aktuell: Nein.
Solche Missstände wie beim Release von GTA IV sollten auf jeden Fall in die Wertung mit einfliessen.



			
				System am 05.12.2008 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll sich die Redaktion Ihrer Meinung nach in solchen und ähnlichen Fällen künftig verhalten?


Testet die Verkaufsversion aus der Sicht eines Spielers.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Eine Idee wäre von mir folgendes. Es werden ja auf der Verpackung oder im Handbuch die Mindestanforderungen angegeben und die Redaktion könnte ja jetzt diverse Grafikkarten durchtesten und auf jeder, der es nicht läuft eine Abwertung des Spieles durchführen. Sagen wir mal für jede Grafikkarte auf der es nicht läuft oder nur schlecht -3 Wertungspunkte.

Ich finde einfach das Bugfreiheit in Zukunft eine große Rolle spielen sollte. Spiele die nicht anständig funktionieren gehören gnadenlos abgewertet.
Ein Recht hat nämlich jeder ehrliche Käufer: Ein ausgereiftes Produkt zu erhalten. Ich möchte für 50 Euro auch eine *Vollversion* erhalten die im *finalen* Status ist und keine Beta-Version.

Dann lieber den Test später bringen. Die Verkaufsversion testen, es auf verschiedenen Systemen ausprobieren. Auch mit den Systemanforderungen vergleichen und schauen, ob die Hersteller dabei gemogelt haben oder ob das alles so stimmt.
Zu einem Test gehört meiner Meinung nach das Gesamtpaket: Von der Installation bis zum Performance-Test. Schließlich sollen die Tests ja auch als eine Art Einkaufsführer dienen. 



			
				jensonat0r am 05.12.2008 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Alleine für die Frechheit, dass das Spiel trotz massiver Probleme ausgeliefert wird, würde ich es nicht werten, bis es funktioniert.
> 
> Es mag sein, dass es bei einigen Leuten geht, dennoch ist es eine Frechheit solch kaputte Spiele auszuliefern und das wird leider immer mehr. Somit würde ich da ganz klar gegen vorgehen und so etwas nicht werten.
> 
> ...



So toll das Internet ist, ist es auch gleich ein Fluch. Denn GENAU SO wird heute gearbeitet. So nach dem Motto "Wenn's beim Start nicht läuft, schieben wir halt Patches hinterher!" Traurig, aber wahr.


----------



## robby23 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ich hätte an eurer Stelle folgendes gemacht:

Entweder "keine Wertung" oder einen Sonderfall.

Sonderfall heißt zwei tolle Kreise unterschiedlicher Größe mit ner Nummer drin (so wie die 93). In den Kleinen Kreis kommt die Bewertung für das Spiel ansich (um die Arbeit zu würdigen, die Welt ist ja schließlich Klasse, 93 ok). In den großen Kreis kommt ne 60 oder so für das ganze drum herum und die Bugs. 

Also Spiel top,  Installation etc. schrott.
Das hätte aus dem Test ersichtlich sein müssen.


----------



## DunkleBedrohung (5. Dezember 2008)

*keine abwertung*

Also bei mir läuft das Spiel super!(nvidia garka) leider bringt mein PC nicht mehr her als auf mitteleren Grafikdetails zu spielen, aber selbst da sieht es super aus! 
Anfangs hatte ich auch Startprobleme. Social Card offline gegangen - dann gings! 
Das Spiel hat die 92 Punkte Verdient! Das Spiel ist der Hammer.
Das einzige was nervig ist und Spieler sprich Fan unfreundlich, der Zwang zur online-registrierung, etliche nervige logins und account erstellungen   
Man wird dadurch ja immer in eine richtung gedrängt und kann sich garnicht frei entscheiden, sowas ist nicht ok! 

Daher meine Fazit: keine Abwertung! Aber viel negative Kritik an das ganze Paket drum herum!


----------



## thejim (5. Dezember 2008)

*keine abwertung*

aussetzen


----------



## Microwave (5. Dezember 2008)

*keine abwertung*

Nunja. vom Spielspass her hätte GTA die 92% locker verdient.
Für den ganzen anderen Schrott den man mitinstallieren muss (Social Club, DRM, Windows Live usw.), sowie den Abstürzen, Fehlermeldungen usw.. nicht.

Doch ich persönlich würde warten bis Rockstar den ersten Patch veröffentlicht und dann den Test nochmal nachbearbeiten.


----------



## diego55 (5. Dezember 2008)

*keine abwertung*

Liebe PC Games,

ich bin der Meinung, dass alle Spiele die mit einem so radikalen Kopierschutzmechanismus aufwarten, abgewertet werden müssten. Auch wenn Spiele wie z. B. Bioshock, Crysis Warhead usw. eine Zwangsregistrierung verlangen (was ja leider bei den meisten kommenden Spielen auch der Fall sein wird), gängelt das den ehrlichen Käufer nicht so sehr, wie im Fall von GTA IV. Immerhin wird man hier auch noch gezwungen 2, 3 Zusatzprogramme zu installieren. Sich dann dort einer Zwangsregistrierung zu unterziehen und diese Programme dann auch noch bei jedem Spielstart ebenfalls zu starten. Bis jetzt hatte ich jeden GTA Titel gespielt. GTA IV ist wohl auch ohne Zweifel ein geiles Spiel. Aber Spiele, die den ehrlichen Käufer mit solchen Maßnahmen so maltretieren, verdienen definitiv eine Abwertung. Genauso wie auch unfertige Spiele, die mit einem Releasepatch released werden. Das ist einfach kein Zusand. Zumindest sollten diese Zwangsmaßnahmen und auch lieblos dahingerotzte Spiele/Portierungen künftig mit (stärker) in die Wertung einfließen (z. B. als Kontra Punkt). 

So, das war meine Meinung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

MFG diego


----------



## Bartspritze (5. Dezember 2008)

*keine abwertung*

man sollte ein Spiel erst dann bewerten, wenn es ordentlich und spielbar auf führenden herstellerhardware läuft - was hier definitiv nicht der fall ist (ich spreche nicht von ingame-bugs)


----------



## Arsos (5. Dezember 2008)

*keine abwertung*

Ich zähle sicher zu der Minderheit, bei denen das Spiel wirklich ohne Probleme läuft, trotzdem sollte die Wertung definitiv gesenkt werden. Allein die Speichermöglichkeit ist so ziemlich das dämlichste, was ich je gesehen habe. Wiso muß man sich bei Windows Live anmelden um speichern zu können? Umständlicher gehts nimmer


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ShadowDoom am 05.12.2008 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir läuft es ohne Probleme, manchmal gehts nach den Logos nicht weiter, beim zweiten mal klappt es dann aber.


Ja was nun? Ist das hier jetzt so ein Beispiel für einen Käufer, bei dem alles „wunderbar“ läuft? 


Zur Newsfrage: Eine Wertung von 92% bei dem Zustand und vorab bei den Rahmenbedingungen für einen Test sind leicht unseriöse und zielen nicht wirklich darauf abdem potentiellen Käufer eine gute Hilfe bei der Kaufentscheidung zu sein.

Speziell wenn man auch noch ein Wertungssystem verwendet, was 100 Einzelabstufungen zulässt, dann ist es eine ganz schwache Leistung, wenn ein Titel wie GTA 4 mit solchen Schwächen, Mängeln und Gängelungen "durchgewunken" wird und eine 9Xer Bewertung bekommt. Eine Bewertung hat auf einer Ist-Situation zu erfolgen und nicht auf einem "Optimalfall", den vielleicht hier und da ein Spieler hat oder haben könnte. Vom Preis über Bugs, Fehler und Kundengängelungen bis hin zum eigentlichen Game hat ALLES mit in die finale Endwertung einzufließen. Alles andere wäre witzlos. Speziell da ja mit hohen Wertungen auch noch gerne geworben wird.


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				DunkleBedrohung am 05.12.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir läuft das Spiel super!(nvidia garka) leider bringt mein PC nicht mehr her als auf mitteleren Grafikdetails zu spielen, aber selbst da sieht es super aus!
> Anfangs hatte ich auch Startprobleme. Social Card offline gegangen - dann gings!
> Das Spiel hat die 92 Punkte Verdient! Das Spiel ist der Hammer.
> Das einzige was nervig ist und Spieler sprich Fan unfreundlich, der Zwang zur online-registrierung, etliche nervige logins und account erstellungen
> ...





ich will aber auch nich tausend verschiedene variationen ausprobieren müssen,hier offline aktivieren,da beim starten des spiels schnell das eine program verlassen oder dort noch schnell die taste drücken das es nich abstürzt,,WAS SOLL DAS?ich wills einfach installieren,aus die exe klicken und fertig,es hatt nich jeder n computerkurs besucht nur um son beschissenes spiel zum laufen zu bringen,,,für mich schon alleine wegen der benutzerfreundlichkeit,,GARKEINE WERTUNG mit deutlicher warnung bis alle probleme beseitigt sind,,denn sollte man ein extrakästchen einführen achtn die meisten eh nur auf die gesamtwertung


----------



## BlackDead (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Ich glaube der beste Kompromiss wäre es wenn man in so einen Fall eine Art Beta Test macht ähnlich wie es die PCA bei Multiplayer Spielen praktiziert.
Also man schreibt unter welchen Bedingungen das Spiel getestet wurde und schreibt nur ein kurzes Fazit mit einer eventuellen Kaufempfehlung.
Ein Nachtest sollte erst bei der Verkaufsversion folgen eventuell auch bei einen größeren Patch. 
Am besten wäre es natürlich bei Fällen wie GTA die Wertung komplett zu verweigern aber zumindest schreiben das das Spiel an sich gut ist, eine endgültige Wertung gibt es erst wenn das Spiel wirklich ohne Probleme spielbar ist. Aber ich glaube der letztere Vorschlag lässt sich nur schwer in die Tat umsetzen.

Die beste Lösung wäre es aber immer noch komplett auf Wertungen zu verzichten und nur ein Fazit zu schreiben, in dem eben auf den Spielspaß, Bugs, Kopierschutz eingegangen wird so kann man z.B. schreiben das das Spiel an sich gut ist aber dank des Kopierschutzes, Bugs oder anderen technischen Probleme sich den Kauf lieber zweimal überlegen sollte.


----------



## Nexan (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Ich denke man kann die Wertung ruhig so beibehalten. GTA 4 ist ein geniales Spiel. Allein die Atmosphäre, die die Introsequenz erzeugt ist phänomenal. 
Ich mag jetzt zwar wie jemand klingen bei dem das Spiel tadellos läuft aber dem ist leider nicht so. Mein zugegeben veralteter PC schafft es zwar auf absolut minimalen Einstellungen GTA 4 relativ problemlos und mit vertretbarer FPS Zahl zum Laufen zu bringen aber die Grafikfehler machen es dem Spiel schwer. Blinkende Schatten, Artefakte die ganze Hochhäuser zieren und Clipping-Fehler en masse (vorallem bei entfernten Objekten) schaffen es mir den Nerv zu rauben. Bin ich den als Besitzer einer ATI-Karte ein Spieler 2. Klasse oder wie denkt sich Rockstars das?
Also die Spielspaß-Wertung ist gerechtfertigt, doch ein Hinweis auf die technisch absolut unzulängliche PC-Umsetzung sollte es in der kommenden PC Games schon geben.

Viele Grüße aus dem verschneiten Harze


----------



## snowman1978 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Nunja liebe Redaktion an den Test ist nun nichts mehr zu Ändern steht dazu, ABER das sollte euch ein Böse lehre gewesen sein auf keinen Fall mehr Wertungen für Testversionen zu vergeben die vor ort beim Hersteller getestet werden und die nicht der Finalen Version entsprechen hoffe das war euch eine Lehre.
Vertraut niemanden in den Geschäft hier gehts nur um harte Währungen das sind nicht eure Freunde die wollen durch euch nur Geld verdienen um jeden Preis.


----------



## Karamanga (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

1. Wertung drastisch reduzieren.
In dem aktuellen Zustand ist das Game mehrheitlich nicht spielbar (oder nur mit extremen Einschränkungen.

2. Test in Zukunft nur noch von finalen Verkaufsversionen auf Rechnern in der Redaktion (keine Vorabversionen und keine Tests auf Rechnern bei Publishern).
Es geht um das Vertrauen der Leser in Euch als "Fachmagazin"!

3. Klare und deutliche Bestrafung von diskriminierenden Kopieschutzmaßnahmen.
Was hier bei GTA4 passiert, ist eine bodenlose Unverschämtheit. Der ehrliche Käufer wird wie nie zuvor mit zusätzlichen Zwangsanmeldungen und der Installation von Zusatz-Software genötigt. Es bleibt außerdem die offene Frage, was passiert mit dem rechtmäßig erworbenen Eigentum, wenn RS mal die Server abstellen sollte (siehe Hellgate London -> durch das Abstellen der Server ist der Großteil des Spieles wertlos geworden).


----------



## Safferezunft (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Karamanga am 05.12.2008 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Wertung drastisch reduzieren.
> In dem aktuellen Zustand ist das Game mehrheitlich nicht spielbar (oder nur mit extremen Einschränkungen.
> 
> 2. Test in Zukunft nur noch von finalen Verkaufsversionen auf Rechnern in der Redaktion (keine Vorabversionen und keine Tests auf Rechnern bei Publishern).
> ...


100%iges Sign. Nichts hinzuzufügen. -> umsetzen!


----------



## kutty (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

In Zukunft sollte die Redaktion am besten nur noch Wertungen anhand der fertigen Verkaufsversion aus dem Laden um de Ecke abdrucken.
Und alle Vorabversionen nur als Preview ins Heft aufnehmen, ich denke mal die meisten Leser warten lieber ein paar Wochen länger aufs Ergebnis als nochmal so ein Debakel zu erleben wie jetzt mit GTA4 und da die Spiele ja immer noch schlechter zu werden scheinen ist das wohl der einzige Weg um vielleicht mal EA und Konsorten dazu zu bewegen nicht immer die kaufende Kundschaft als BETA-Tester zu missbrauchen.


----------



## diego55 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Karamanga am 05.12.2008 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Wertung drastisch reduzieren.
> In dem aktuellen Zustand ist das Game mehrheitlich nicht spielbar (oder nur mit extremen Einschränkungen.
> 
> 2. Test in Zukunft nur noch von finalen Verkaufsversionen auf Rechnern in der Redaktion (keine Vorabversionen und keine Tests auf Rechnern bei Publishern).
> ...



Das könnte ich glatt auch bei meinem Post noch hinzufügen. Bin genau der gleichen Meinung. Sign @ 100%


----------



## Chefkoch88 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Wertung entweder komplett zurückgezogen oder gravierend nach unten verbessert werden.
Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass ein solches Produkt, voll mit Fehlern durch eine so hohe Wertung "belohnt" wird. In jeder Branche würde ein solch fehlerbehaftetes Produkt schnellstmöglich vom Markt geommen. In der Softwareindustrie speziell in der Spieleentwicklung scheint dies jedoch gang und gebe zu sein. Dies ist traurig und GTA4 leider ein hervorragendes Beispiel dafür.
Eine solche Werte mit 92% gleicht einer absoluten Kaufempfehlung, welche in meinen Augen GTA4 in seinem momentanen Stadium NICHT erhalten dürfte. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen wie viele sich durch diese Bewertung von PCGames dieses Produkt ohne Bedenken am Releasetag gekauft haben. Resultat: Die Verkaufszahlen steigen in die Höhe, Rockstar bekommt ne Menge Beschwerden doch die Umsätze sind zufriedenstellend. Dadurch lernt RockstarGames ganz sicher nicht aus ihren Fehlern.  

Ich bin der Meinung das PCGames die Tests lieber auf ein Magazin später verschieben sollte, jedoch dafür die Verkaufsversion testen und gegebenfalls Fehler sowie Probleme durch Kopierschutzmechanissemen in die Wertung mit einfließen lassen sollte.
Es kann einfach nicht sein das Ehrliche Kunden solche Nachteile hinsichtlich diese Kopierschutzwelle hinnehmen müssen.
Und um eine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen zu können sollte man das komplette Produkt und nicht nur Teile davon berücksichtigen.


----------



## guardiaNaDa (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

ich, als ATI-Besitzer, bin nicht nur einfach gefrustet, ich fühle mich betrogen. wie kann man ein spiel auf den markt werfen, dass eine große menge an pc-usern (=ATI-usern) einfach außen vor lässt OHNE dies irgendwo zu vermerken... eine frechheit, wurde hier nicht seitens rockstar getestet?! echt schwach.

dessweiteren finde ich es einfach eine schweinerei, pc's von EHRLICHEN käufern mit 737737,56 zusatzprogrammen zu bombadieren..

epic fail.


----------



## totman (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Safferezunft am 05.12.2008 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Karamanga am 05.12.2008 14:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin absolut der gleichen Meinung


----------



## Genius2 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Wenn sich die 92% nur auf den reinen Spielspaß beziehen (also wenn das Game mal geht ) dann ist dies auch in jedem Fall gerechtfertigt.

Rechnet man aber die ganzen Technischen Probleme mit ein sollte die Wertung reduziert werden bis ein Patch nachgereicht wird.

Ich persönlich kann zwar Absturzfrei spielen (Single Player) aber der Multiplayer geht nicht da eine Fehlermeldung erscheint wenn ich im Social Club eingeloggt das Spiel starte.

Auch an der Performance sowie an der Unterstützung für ATI Grafikkarten muss noch viel getan werden.

Fazit:  Wertung reduzieren oder aussetzten bis ein Patch die Fehler behebt.


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Chefkoch88 am 05.12.2008 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Wertung entweder komplett zurückgezogen oder gravierend nach unten verbessert werden.
> Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass ein solches Produkt, voll mit Fehlern durch eine so hohe Wertung "belohnt" wird. In jeder Branche würde ein solch fehlerbehaftetes Produkt schnellstmöglich vom Markt geommen. In der Softwareindustrie speziell in der Spieleentwicklung scheint dies jedoch gang und gebe zu sein. Dies ist traurig und GTA4 leider ein hervorragendes Beispiel dafür.
> Eine solche Werte mit 92% gleicht einer absoluten Kaufempfehlung, welche in meinen Augen GTA4 in seinem momentanen Stadium NICHT erhalten dürfte. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen wie viele sich durch diese Bewertung von PCGames dieses Produkt ohne Bedenken am Releasetag gekauft haben. Resultat: Die Verkaufszahlen steigen in die Höhe, Rockstar bekommt ne Menge Beschwerden doch die Umsätze sind zufriedenstellend. Dadurch lernt RockstarGames ganz sicher nicht aus ihren Fehlern.
> 
> ...



seh ich auch so,,ich würde sogar so weit gehn zu sagen,,solltet ihr das so umsetzt würd ich mir sogar ein abbo aufdücken lassen,,ich warte lieber einen monat länger auf nen sicheren test,,als nochmal so nen scheiß durchzumachen


----------



## Querkopp (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Also ich habe das Spiel dann heute installiert.

Eine Stunde hat es gedauert, dass war das einzig nervige.

Ansonsten NULL Probleme. Es rennt 1a. Keine Startprobleme, keine Abstürze nichts.

Ist halt das alte Lied:

Manche haben ihr System so zugemüllt und komische Software installiert, dass es nicht läuft.

Ich habe ein jungfräuliches Vista 64-bit mit 

Intel Core2Quad 6600
Gforce 8800GT
4GB Mushkin

natürlich selbst zusammen gebaut.
Keine komische Software installiert - fertig.

NULL Problemo.


----------



## Anubis1 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Meine (zugegebenermaßen subjektive, weil fehlergeplagte) Meinung:

DRINGEND RUNTERSTUFEN um ca. 10 Prozentpunkte bei der Spielspaßwertung!

Weil

*1.* die ganze Registrierungs- und Installationsorgie bei der Spielinstallation schlichtweg eine Frechheit ist
*2.* das Spiel nur 1 von 10 Mal beim Laden nicht hängengeblieben ist (keine Schätzung, getestet und die bittere Wahrheit!)
*3.* ich mit einer Auflösung von 800x600 bei 60 Hertz spielen und einen instabilen *Beta* Treiber für meine Geforce 7900 GTO installieren musste, um keine Grafikfehler zu bekommen, die das Spiel nun wirklich unspielbar gemacht haben
*4.* die Grafik (grobpixelige Schatten, teils aufs Übelste verwaschene Texturen, *dringendst* benötigte, aber nicht vorhandene Kantenglättung) in dieser Form ganz klar enttäuschend ist (einzig die Autos und die *Haupt*charaktere sind schön anzusehen)
*5.* ich mit meinem System (Windows XP-32 Bit, Intel Core 2 Dual E6400, OCZ 4GB DDR2-RAM, MSI Geforce 7900 GTO) auf mittleren Details (abgesehen von eingangs erwähnter Auflösung) alles andere als ruckelfrei spielen kann

Unterm Strich bleibt also leider nicht mehr viel Spielspaß übrig... Und dabei war GTA IV eines meiner meistersehnten Spiele.


----------



## facopse (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Meiner Meinung nach sollte PCG eine Aktion starten, die Spieleentwickler dazu bewegen soll, FERTIGE Spiele auf den Markt zu bringen. Denn wenn das so weitergeht, werde ich, und bestimmt noch viele andere Spieler, zum Konsolero umkonvertiert.

Fallout 3 - Spiel stürzt bei meinem Spielstand nach 30 sekunden ab

Far Cry 2 - macht kein fun bei der Kombination niedrige performance + schwammige Maus und wenn alle 100m ein Auto mit solchen nervigen Mongos an Bord ankommt

Stalker Clear Sky - muss ich dazu was sagen?

Crysis - an der Stelle, als die Koreaner erstmals den Nanosuit verwenden, kam oft nix. Oder die eine felswand war grundlos zugeschüttet - spiel konnte man nicht fortsetzen

Das sind neben GTA 4 solche Paradebeispiele (die mir gerade spontan einfallen) für fatale bugs oder "features", die in der Verkaufsversion niemals vorkommen dürfen.

So macht das einfach keinen Spaß mehr und da zahl ich gerne mal 10 Euro mehr für die ausgereiftere Konsolenversion.


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Querkopp am 05.12.2008 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe das Spiel dann heute installiert.
> 
> Eine Stunde hat es gedauert, dass war das einzig nervige.
> 
> ...



das is schön für dich,,hatt hier aber A:nichts zu suchen und B:haben die meisten von uns aufgeräumte gut optimierte rechner,,,also laber nich son blödsinn


----------



## drexen (5. Dezember 2008)

Würde GTA4 einwadfrei laufen und hätte nicht diese Registrierungspflicht bei Rockstar Social Club und Windows Live, die immer nebenher laufen müssen, dann hätte GTA4 ganz klar die 92% Wertung verdient.

Aber da es nunmal ein schlechter Konsolenport ist: 
1. Die Performance ist selbst bei runtergeschraubten Details mies, wenn es dabei wenigstens das Grafiknievau a la Crysis hätte wäre das ja noch gerechtfertigt, aber ich habe bei Crysis doppelt so viele FPS und das bei vollen Details.

2. Die Grafik ist teilweise mies mit den seltsamen Schatten die aussehen wie Fliegengitter und dem fehlenden AA sowie dem manchmal seltsamen Bloom verkommt das gesamtbild zu einem unansehnlichen Pixelbrei was schade und nicht notwendig ist.

3. Windows Live, Social Club, SecuROM schränken den Käufer ein und funtionieren zudem nicht mal einwandfrei - sondern hindern das Spiel noch öfter am Laufen (obwohl das Spiel an sich ja schon Probleme beim starten hat). Zudem hatte ich immense Schwierigkeiten das Live zeugs mit dem dem Soucial Club zu verbinden nachdem ich mich da überall erstmal registrieren musste. Bis GTA4 das erste mal bei mir überhaupt gestartet hat sind 4 Stunden vergangen (zählt das schon zur Spielzeit?). Dazu muss ich jetzt bei jedem mal Zocken mein Passwort eingeben (da ich Passwörter grundsätzlich nicht im Rechner abspeichere) und das nervt.

Mein persönliches Fazit: PC Version abwerten um ~5%. Nicht des spieles selbst wegen sondern wegen dem technischen drumherum, welches das Spiel derart vermurkst und einen frustriert. Selbst ein Patch (der noch in den Sternen steht) wird höchstens die Performaceprobleme verbessern. Für mich ist GTA4 der schlimmste Fehlkauf seit Jahren (eben weil all diese Probleme unnötig wären und das enorme Potential des Spiels vergeuden). So frustiriert war ich nicht mal nach dem Kauf von Spore oder Gothic 3. Ich Frage mich ernsthaft wie lange Spieleschmieden mit sowas noch durchkommen - wenn es so weitergeht wird irgendwann auch der bescheuertste Kunde aufwachen und seine Konsequenzen daraus ziehen.

Wenn man das halbe Jahr das man sich zur Portierung Zeit gelassen hat auch genutzt hätte und ein wenig auf Kundenwünsche der PC Spieler eingegangen wäre, dann wäre dies nciht passiert. Aber so erhält man unweigerlich die Auffassung, dass Rockstar den PC stiefmütterlich behandelt und am liebsten nur noch Konsolenspiele machen würde.


----------



## Cityboy (5. Dezember 2008)

Hab es mir gestern auch gekauft, instaliert, und läuft wie warme semmel.
Hab keine Probleme feststellen können.

Wertung selbst ist schon ab 90% berechtigt.


----------



## oceano (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Dem Spiel knallhart ne 40-60% Wertung geben, zumindest vorläufig. Wieso? Weil es anscheinend 50% der Leute gar nicht oder nur eingeschränkt spielen können. Da muss man einfach mal durchgreifen. Bei jedem anderen Spiel, dass nicht so berühmt ist oder so gehypt wurde hätte man das auch ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken getan. Behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal   

Ihr sagt doch selbst immer, dass ein Spiel so bewertet wird wie es am Release-Tag auf den Markt kommt. Auf Versprechen der Hersteller, dass bald alles besser wird kann man sich ja auch nicht immer verlassen, wie die Vergangenheit gezeigt hat. 

Also ich finde GTA hat da keine Sonderbehandlung verdient. Wenn ich mir die ganzen Probleme hier anschau, dann tun mir die Käufer schon ziemlich leid   
Als Redakteur könnte ich deshalb auf keinen Fall mit gutem Gewissen eine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen. Zumindest nicht zu diesem Zeitpunkt.


----------



## fg-XIII (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Sofern ein Spiel spielinhaltliche Fehler (Bugs, Designmängel etc.) sowie technische Probleme (Kopierschutz, Installation, CD-Erkennung, Abstürze, schlechte Performance etc.) hat sollte es je nach Grad leicht bis deutlich abgewertet werden. Falls ein Spiel hingegen (wie im Fall von GTA 4) bei der breiten Masse und nicht nur in Einzelfällen zu massiven Problemen führt und so zu einer Zumutung wird sollte die Wertung (auch im Nachhinein) verweigert werden und ein extra Wertungsprädikat erhalten z.b. "unspielbar"


----------



## Locdog85 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Die Wertung muss runter, anders gehts es nicht. Wie lange haben den Entwickler noch einen Freifahrtsschein. Wenn die Wertung runter geht, dann wird immerhin ein Zeichen gesetzt.


----------



## hondapower (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ganz kurz gesagt: extrem nach unten abwerten oder gar komplett aussetzen und eine klare NICHT-KAUFEN Empfehlung aussprechen.

In dem Zustand in dem das Game ausgeliefert wurde an den zahlenden Kunden grenzt es schon fast an Betrug was da versucht wird.

Ich kann auf meinem System aktuelle Spiele mit höchsten Details spielen, ohne ruckeln. Bioshock läuft bei mir mit Maximum, ebenso wie Deadspace.

Nur GTA IV lässt sich mit viel viel Glück überhaupt mal starten. Dann eventuell beim Spiel laden stürzt es ab, der Rechner muss dank Bluescreen neu gestartet werden. Wenn man mal im Spiel ist, keine Glassplitter, fehlende Grafiken, keine Explosionen, die Grafik ist jungfräulicher als ein 1 Sekunden altes Baby!

Desweiteren sollte in den zukünftigen Tests solche Sachen wie diese Zwangsinstallationen auch als negativer Punkt stark auf das Ergebnis eingehen. Genauso wie der verwendete Kopierschutz in seiner Aggressivität.

Genauso ist die fehlende Speichermöglichkeit, so wie sie in bisherigen GTA teilen gut war ein absoluter Negativpunkt. Wieso zum Teufel muss ich dafür bei Windows Live angemeldet sein. 

Meiner Meinung nach hat das Game aufgrund der ganzen Mängel und Gängeleien durch die Software an sich momentan keine Wertung verdient. Erst wenn die Leute es überall spielen können, sollte eine Wertung gemacht werden. 
Und Redaktion, installiert ruhig mal die Spiele bei euch dahem, bei Freunden und schaut euch an was da für ein Bockmist produziert wurde. Wenn das Spiel so laufen würde wie die Vorgänger, wären 92% vielleicht realistisch, aber so, bitte keine Wertung.

Und zukünftig nicht mehr Test bewerten, die ihr beim Hersteller gemacht habt oder bei denen euch die Finale Verkaufsversion nicht vorliegt.

Bugs sollten auch viel mehr in die Bewertung einfließen als bisher. Denn die neue Mode, Spiele unfertig auszuliefern und nach und nach spielbar zu machen ist eine bodenlose Frechheit!

So, das waren meine Worte zu dem Ganzen. Ein ehemaliger GTA IV Besitzer, der sein Game wieder zurückgibt und mit seinem Geld lieber was sinnvolles dafür anschafft. Sollte GTA IV irgendwann einmal spielbar sein, lasse ich mich gerne nochmal von der Qualität überzeugen, aber nicht zu dem jetzigen Preis, denn den ist das Spiel bei weitem nicht wert.


----------



## TheHarry (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man das Game auf jeden Fall ABWERTEN MUSS.

Das ist einfach ungerecht gegenüber Gothic 3, Stalker - Clear Sky... usw.
Diese Games haben ebenfalls eine Abwertung auf Grund von Bugs erhalten. Warum also soll GTA4 anders behandelt werden? 
"Weil die Konsolen-Version gut war!?" Beide Versionen haben nichts miteinander zu tun, deshalb sollten Sie auch unabhängig bewertet werden!
"Weil Rockstar Games sonst auch immer 'gute' Spiele rausbringt!?"

Ich würde gerne die Begründung wissen...


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				fg-XIII am 05.12.2008 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Sofern ein Spiel spielinhaltliche Fehler (Bugs, Designmängel etc.) sowie technische Probleme (Kopierschutz, Installation, CD-Erkennung, Abstürze, schlechte Performance etc.) hat sollte es je nach Grad leicht bis deutlich abgewertet werden. Falls ein Spiel hingegen (wie im Fall von GTA 4) bei der breiten Masse und nicht nur in Einzelfällen zu massiven Problemen führt und so zu einer Zumutung wird sollte die Wertung (auch im Nachhinein) verweigert werden und ein extra Wertungsprädikat erhalten z.b. "unspielbar"




oder wenigstens zu 60-70% unspielbar,dann würden die leute 3mal überlegen ob sies kaufen oder nich


----------



## Vidder (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Gleiches Recht für alle. Runterwerten oder aussetzen.
Wenn ihr noch ne Woche wartet und rumvoten lässt, bringt es allerdings auch nix mehr für die Leute, die sich das Spiel aufgrund eurer Wertung im Heft gekauft haben. Absicht? Naja...


----------



## coony (5. Dezember 2008)

die meisten die das spiele ohne probleme spielen können werden diese bewertung bestätigen.
aber das nützt den anderen pechvögeln leider nix - in diesem fall würde ich die wertung beibehalten und einen Hinweis über die probleme DEUTLICH kenntlich machen.
für die zukunft:  KEINE vorabversionen bewerten, oder bewertungen unter vorbehalt machen, dann gibt es solche diskussionen nicht mehr.


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (5. Dezember 2008)

für so eine verarsche -50%. es ist bei vielen undspielbar und dann noch die ganzen programme die man braucht um überhaupt zu spielen das ist die absolute frechheit, die wollen doch testen wie weit sie damit gehen können und wenn sich keiner mit schlechten wertungen zur wehr setzt machen die das in zukunft immer...


----------



## wollen (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				stawacz79 am 05.12.2008 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> das is schön für dich,,hatt hier aber A:nichts zu suchen und B:haben die meisten von uns aufgeräumte gut optimierte rechner,,,also laber nich son blödsinn




natürlich hat das hier was zu suchen, die meisten bei denen es funktioniert werden wohl die ganze zeit spielen und nicht die foren zu heulen... das mit dem zugemüllten rechner ist seine theorie genauso wie eure der schlechte Konsolenport ist. 

und ganz neben bei läuft es bei mir auf 1280*1024 (mehr kann monitor nicht) mit ner hd3850 konstant mit 33 FPS.


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				TheHarry am 05.12.2008 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin der Meinung, dass man das Game auf jeden Fall ABWERTEN MUSS.
> 
> Das ist einfach ungerecht gegenüber Gothic 3, Stalker - Clear Sky... usw.
> Diese Games haben ebenfalls eine Abwertung auf Grund von Bugs erhalten. Warum also soll GTA4 anders behandelt werden?
> ...



pssst... vielleicht sind die tests ja gekauft......


----------



## NoCheats (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Sag mal die Frage ist doch nicht euer ernst?
Einfach mal den verstand einsetzen würde reichen.
Selbst bei denen es läuft, die ganzen Anmeldungen sind eine Frechheit.
Spiele die nicht wieder verkaufbar sind sollten automatisch 20% Punktabzug bekommen.


----------



## Faschokiller (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Wenn ein Publisher zu doof ist ein Produkt auf den Markt zu bringen, dass auch nur im Entferntesten erfüllt, was auf der Verpackung steht (sprich bei einem PC-Spiel: spielbar ist), dann sollte man so ein Produkt mit 0% bewerten. Es ist für mich sowieso absolut unverständlich wie man ein Produkt auf den Markt bringen kann, dass nur bei 3% aller Nutzer funktioniert.
Sowas dann noch mit 92% zu bewerten ist eine Frechheit am Leser!
Die Tester sollten sich vielleicht mal eine Brille zulegen, könnte manchmal hilfreich sein, wenn man die Fehlermeldungen lesen kann.
Für ein PC-Magazin ist es nahezu skandalös derartige Wertungen zu treffen ohne auch nur ein einziges Wort vorher dahingehend zu verschwenden, dass das Spiel mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 90% nicht spielbar ist auf den Rechner der Kunden...
Solche Sachen passen aber gerade in diese Zeit, wo jeder versucht mit Scheiße Geld zu machen. Laut Gesetz nennt man das arglistische Täuschung und das ist mit Betrug gleich zu setzen. Ich warte eigentlich auf die Sammelklagen... Leider lassen sich in diesem Land alle immer nur auf der Nase rum tanzen...


----------



## sack1000 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

ich finde die Idee sehr gut, die Wertung auszusetzen. Denn wie aus den News herauszulesen ist gibt es ja auch auf Redaktionscomputern Probleme.
Die Vorschläge vonwegen der vielen Programme, die benötigt werden, sind völlig desktruktiv. Es ist die Entscheidung der Entwickler die Programme für das Spiel notwendig zu machen. Es sollte natürlich im Test erwähnt werden, dass dieser Umstand vorhanden ist, aber nicht zur Minderung der Wertung führen, die eigentlich den Spielspaß betrifft.


----------



## HanFred (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				NoCheats am 05.12.2008 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Spiele die nicht wieder verkaufbar sind sollten automatisch 20% Punktabzug bekommen.


das ist doch mal eine gute idee!


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Es muss einfach wieder Gerechtigkeit bei der Wertung her und eines: *Ein Spiel hat gefälligst zu funktionieren, wenn man dafür 50 Euro ausgibt*. Und ich rede da nicht von kleineren Abstürzen oder Grafikfehler, sondern ein Spiel sollte einfach ausgereift sein. Für 50 Euro möchte ich eine Vollversion haben und keine Alpha-Version. *Das ist in meinen Augen einfach Betrug am Kunden* und sollte sich gnadenlos in einer Wertung darstellen.

Ein Beispiel: Ein Spiel wie Mount & Blade, was technisch einwandfrei funktioniert - und viele sogar noch für ganz ordentlich halten - bekommt nur 59% und ein Spiel wie GTA 4, was die Hälfte der Leute nicht spielen können, bekommt 92%. Da stimmt doch was nicht und man sieht wie sehr diese ganze Wertung *krankt*.

Ein Spiel das einwandfrei funktioniert sollte wertungstechnisch immer über einem Spiel stehen, dass sich erst in der Alpha-Version befindet, meine Meinung.

Was bringt mir jetzt der 92% Spielspaß, wenn ich - und viele andere - das Spiel nicht mal starten können?   Da hab ich ja echt viel davon.



			
				HanFred am 05.12.2008 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> NoCheats am 05.12.2008 15:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so. Es sollte sich an den Wertungskriterien einfach eine Menge ändern. Einfach ein Gesamtpaket aus: *Benutzerfreundlichkeit* (Installation, Kopierschutz, Wiederverkaufbarkeit), *Spielspass* (wie viel Spass das Spiel eben macht) und *Technik* (läuft das SPiel einwandfrei, Stimmen die Mindestanforderungen, stürzt es oft ab oder startet erst gar nicht). Die Endwertung ergibt sich dann durch diese 3 einzelnen Wertungen, quasi die Durchschnittswertung. Wäre meine Idee.


----------



## KILLHILL (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Ein Wort: ABWERTEN!!!

Meiner Meinung nach noch mehr daneben gehauen als bei Gothic 3.


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

kann sich jetzt endlich mal ein RED@ hier zu wort melden,,seit dem release dieses meisterwerks  hab ich hier niemanden mehr von euch gesehn,,hier werden nur immer neue threads aufgemacht,wo alle ihre meinung reinpumpen,stellt euch doch mal persönlich und bezieht stellung


danke


----------



## XIII13 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				wollen am 05.12.2008 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich hat das hier was zu suchen, die meisten bei denen es funktioniert werden wohl die ganze zeit spielen und nicht die foren zu heulen... das mit dem zugemüllten rechner ist seine theorie genauso wie eure der schlechte Konsolenport ist.


Aber seine Theorie liefert keine Antwort auf die Frage, warum dann kein anderes Spiel solche Probleme macht. Wenn sich das Spiel dann wirklich an einem so zugemüllten Rechner stört, dann höchstens, weil es schlecht portiert ist.


----------



## Bone-Hunter89 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				KILLHILL am 05.12.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Wort: ABWERTEN!!!
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach noch mehr daneben gehauen als bei Gothic 3.



genau meine meinung, gnadenlos abwerten, anders lernen es die publusher nicht!


----------



## _Mort_ (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Eine Bewertung muss aus meiner Sicht alleine die Sicht des Käufers, des Kunden widerspiegeln und nicht nur die technische oder die Herstellersicht.

Und für den Kunden stellt es sich so dar, dass man viele Hürden (Anmeldungen, Downloads, Updates, Fehler & Abstürze) vorfindet. Beim Besitzt einer ATi-Karte, soweit ich mich erinnere gilt das für 35% bis 45% der Kunden, ist es oft gar unspielbar. Wenn da der Hersteller für die Vorab-review-Version verspricht das würde später in der Kaufversion nicht mehr auftreten, darf das nicht geglaubt und ein Review bis dahin ausgesetzt werden.

Aus meiner Sicht muss hier eine Abwertung stattfinden, die natürlich jederzeit auch wieder angepasst werden kann. Ebenfalls sämtliche Gängelungen (DRM, MS Live, ...) sollten Punktabwertungen zur Folge haben, wenn sie nicht optional sind.


----------



## robby23 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				thefirstsonnyblack am 05.12.2008 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> TheHarry am 05.12.2008 14:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hehe von netten Weihnachtsprämien von Seiten der Entwickler kann man wohl ausgehen. Als kleine Anerkennung für die Werbung.

Zu den Bugs, da gibts drei Gruppen:
1) Am Fortkommen im Spiel gehindert (Questbugs, Terrainbugs, KI-Bugs etc.)
2) Am Spielstart gehindert (durch Abstürze etc.)
3) Grafik Bugs (Performance, Grafikfehler etc.)

Von Problemen mit Aktivierung und- Kopierschutz kann abgesehen werden, da dies Entwickler-externe Programme sind und somit nichts mit dem Spielgefühl zu tun haben.   

Gothic 3 und Co. räumen alles was Bugs angeht gnadenlos ab. GTA 4 "nur" in 2 und 3. xD
Der Hypebonus subtrahiert dann noch eine Gruppe also bleibt unterm Strich ein unterdurchschnittlich verbuggtes Spiel.


----------



## Diamanthai (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Ich bin der Meinung "Gleiches Recht für alle!".
Nachdem Spiele wie Sacred2 auf Grund von Bugs erheblich abgewertet wurden, nachdem sie zuvor gehypt wurden (Sonderheft zu S2, Vorabtest in den höchsten Tönen gelobt etc.)

Daher hätte ich auch hier eine Abwertung vorgezogen


----------



## Onkel-Cannabia (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Da bei manchen Spielern das Spiel einwandfrei läuft und die Wertung den "Spielspaß" angeben soll, fände ich eine Abwertung weniger sinnvoll. Stattdessen sollte die Fehlerfreiheit extra angegeben werden. Die Spieler können dann selbst entscheiden ob sie das Risiko eingehen wollen (ich würds bestimmt nich machen). Aber das es eine Bewertung zum Thema fehlerfrei Funktion des Spieles gibt finde ich unabdingbar!


----------



## DocMartens (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

GTA4 hat die wertung verdient.
das problem sind nur die fehler die das game vor dem spielen macht. 
ich kann das spiel spielen ohne irgendwelche fehler und mit ner richtig schönen grafik die ab und an mal die FPS in die knie gehen lässt aber das stört mich nicht wirklich da das game net ruckelt sondern für kurze zeit einfach nur langsamer läuft.

der inhalt des spiels ist auf jedenfall der ober kracher. wirklich wahnsinns ding und ich hoffe das rockstar ranklotzt und die fehlergeplagten user zufriedenstellt mittels patch.


----------



## neo1311 (5. Dezember 2008)

System am 05.12.2008 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Ich würde vorschlagen die Wertung komplett zurück zu nehmen und später nochmal ein Test zu machen. Meine Meinung andere Umfragen haben gezeigt das 80% mit Abstürzen zu kämpfen haben und grade mal 20% das Spiel mit Einschrankungen spielen können. 

Und das Rockstar sagt nur ein kleiner Teil hätte Probleme, das glaube ich nicht. 

Ich habe Xp drauf und habe mich immer gefragt warum kommt die Fehlermeldung "Grand Theft Auto hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden" (die kam immer ohne Fehlercode).

Irgendwann hatte ich dan die Vermutung das es mit securom zu tuen hat, und habe mal den "Gta 4 securom launcher"  gestartet und siehe das fast immer startet das Spiel.

Ich frage mich immer warum machen die das nicht so wie mit der The Witcher-Aktivierung den Cd Key über die Hersteller Seite aktivieren und fertig. Dan haben wir erlichen Käufer nicht mit den Secu-Schwachsinn zu kämpfen und die Hersteller brauchen nur die Keys zu überprüfen.

Hoffe Rockstar griegt das in den Griff, den die 4std die ich gespielt habe waren einfach fantastisch.


----------



## masterofcars (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Meine Bewertung sähe folgendermassen aus:

Spielspass, Story, Atmosphäre: 95%
Spielbarkeit  aufgrund von technischen Problemen: -15% ( bei mir läuft es OK, allerdings durchaus noch verbesserungswürdig trotz guter Hardware{E8400, 8800GT xxx,4 Gig, Vista 64bit})
Gängeleien durch Kopierschutz und Zwangsinstallationen:  -20%

aktuelle Gesamtwertung: 60%


----------



## ChozenOne (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Ganz klar ABWERTEN !!!!
Soo viele Spiele wurden abgewertet, wieso sollte man bei GTAIV ne Ausnahme machen !?!
Knallhart abwerten, damit auch mal die Programmierer sehen, das man mit uns nicht alles machen kann...


----------



## oceano (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



> Sehe ich auch so. Es sollte sich an den Wertungskriterien einfach eine Menge ändern. Einfach ein Gesamtpaket aus: Benutzerfreundlichkeit (Installation, Kopierschutz, Wiederverkaufbarkeit), Spielspass (wie viel Spass das Spiel eben macht) und Technik (läuft das SPiel einwandfrei, Stimmen die Mindestanforderungen, stürzt es oft ab oder startet erst gar nicht). Die Endwertung ergibt sich dann durch diese 3 einzelnen Wertungen, quasi die Durchschnittswertung. Wäre meine Idee.



Gute Idee. Aber wenn man das ganz ehrlich und knallhart durchzieht, dann würde vermutlich kein Spiel mehr über die 70% Marke kommen


----------



## CreechNB (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

So wie ich das verstanden habe lief die Testversion fehlerfrei, also konnte damals nix anderes gemacht werden als eine gute Wertung für ein eigentlich auch gutes Spiel zu vergeben. Der Hinweis, dass es sich nicht um eine Retail Version handelte gehört meiner Meinung nach direkt an die Wertung drangeschrieben. Kennzeichnet sie als Beta, oder was auch immer. Von der Idee, Wertungen auszusetzen, halte ich recht wenig, schließlich hat ein Print Magazin eh schon immer ein Aktualitätsproblem gegenüber einem Onlinemagazin. Auch wenn jetzt gesagt wird, dass man lieber 2-3 Wochen wartet, so glaube ich das spätestens in 2 Monaten niemandem mehr.

Wie wäre es dann mit einem Kompromiss? Im Heft (sofern das Testmuster eine Vorserienversion war) nur eine Wertung auf Vorbehalt und am Erscheinungstag ein kurzer Artikel hier auf der Seite. Kein 8 Seiten Artikel, sondern einfach nur in der Größe eines eures "Fazitkastens" eine kurze Bestätigung der Wertung, oder eben ne Begründung für die Abwertung. In der darauf folgenden Printausgabe könnt ihr die ganzen finalen Wertungen mit Begründung auf einer Seite zusammengefasst abdrucken.

Die ganzen bei GTA4 benötigten Zusatzprogramme sind meiner Meinung nach einen eigenen Kasten im Testbericht wert. Eigentlich habe ich auch nichts gegen solche Programme, jedoch hasse ich es sie aufgezwungen zu bekommen. Wertungsabzüge deswegen dürften sich meiner Meinung nach aber nur im geringen Prozentbereit bewegen. ca 2-3%. Und es sollte auch klar gemacht werden, dass dies zur Abwertung geführt hat, so kann sich der Leser selber entscheiden, ob er die paar Prozentpunkte wieder auf's Endergebnis drauf rechnen will.


----------



## baiR (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ich habe mittlerweile auch gta IV aber ich muss sagen das ich davon bis jetzt enttäuscht bin.
Ich bin zwar einer der glücklichen die dieses Spiel überhaupt zocken können aber die Grafikeinstellungen sind wegen meiner GTS 8800 mit nur lächerlichen 320 vram begrenzt.

Ich kann z.B nur die Auflösung 1024*768 einstellen und die Weitsicht maximal auf 25 stellen wenn die Texturen auf niedrieg stehen.
Wenn ich allerdings ein wenig rumtrickse und die Weitsicht auf niedriegstes Niveau schalte und erst dann die Texturen einstelle kann ich sie auf mittel stellen. Das komische ist daran das wenn man die Weitsich schon vorher auf 19 oder 21 schaltet und versucht die Texturen auf mittel zu stellen es nicht geht.  

Wenn ich dann die Weitsicht einstelle kann ich sie entweder auf 19 oder auf 21 schalten (ist von Start zu Start verschieden).
Alles andere kann ich dann auf max stellen mit einbeschlossen die Renderqualität.

Dann habe ich den Benchmark durchlaufen lassen und siehe da obwohl 358vram von meinen 320vram benutzt werden habe ich konstante 39 fps genauso als wenn ich die Texturen auf niedrig schalte.

Wenn ich könnte würde ich die Einstellung wie folgt einstellen:

Auflösung 1024*768 oder 1280*1024 (1024*768 reicht eigentlich da ich ein 19"er habe)
Texturen auf hoch oder sehr hoch, weiss ja nicht obs das gibt.
Weisicht auf Konsolenniveau also 21
Ferndetails min. 60
Autodicht min. 60 
Renderquali. hoch

Und ich wette das würde bei mir flüssig laufen da ich es schon mit rumtricksen geschafft habe über den Vrambedarf zu kommen mit der gleichen FPS-Zahl.

Aber da man hierbei eingeschränkt wird, was aber auch eine unverschämtheit ist, und das Spiel beim Start öffters mal abkackt hätte das Spiel einen saftigen Punkteabzug verdient und da es nicht bei jeden läuft erst recht.

Es hat min 70 % in diesen Zustand verdient und das ist auch nett, da dieses Spiel wenn es diese Fehler nicht hätte durchaus die 92 % verdient haben könnte.

Ich rühre das Spiel auf jeden Fall ein Patch kommt nicht an.
Daher finde ich die Abratung des Kaufes auf jedenn Fall gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				oceano am 05.12.2008 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> > Sehe ich auch so. Es sollte sich an den Wertungskriterien einfach eine Menge ändern. Einfach ein Gesamtpaket aus: Benutzerfreundlichkeit (Installation, Kopierschutz, Wiederverkaufbarkeit), Spielspass (wie viel Spass das Spiel eben macht) und Technik (läuft das SPiel einwandfrei, Stimmen die Mindestanforderungen, stürzt es oft ab oder startet erst gar nicht). Die Endwertung ergibt sich dann durch diese 3 einzelnen Wertungen, quasi die Durchschnittswertung. Wäre meine Idee.
> 
> 
> 
> Gute Idee. Aber wenn man das ganz ehrlich und knallhart durchzieht, dann würde vermutlich kein Spiel mehr über die 70% Marke kommen



Das ist egal. Wertungen sind dafür da die Wahrheit auszusprechen und nicht um aus Scheiße Gold zu machen.


----------



## Vohaul42 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Die hier geführte Diskussion ist so obsolet wie eine 3,5" Diskette.

Was hier nur helfen würde sind eindeutige und gleiche Standards für jedes Spiel, sei es nun ein AAA Titel oder auch nur eine Low Budget Produktion. Getestet werde muss die Verkaufsversion in den Räumen der Redaktion. Tests zu vermeintlichen Toptiteln dürfen hier keine Ausnahme sein, und Tests die direkt beim Entwickler oder Publisher durchgeführt werden, bleiben ohne Wertung bis zur nächsten Ausgabe. Hier könnte man die Wertung online nachreichen, dass macht Ihr ja ohnehin schon. 

Tut Euch und uns den Gefallen: Entwickelt einen eindeutigen Regelkatalog, und haltet Euch in Zukunft dran. Keine Extrawürste, kein Zick-Zack Kurs, gleiches Recht für Alle!


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Shadow_Man am 05.12.2008 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> oceano am 05.12.2008 15:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vieleicht würden sie sich dann auch langsam mal wieder anstrengen beim programmieren


----------



## Mobuaner (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Ein PC ist keine Konsole, jede Konfiguration ist anders. GTA4 läuft auf meinem PC fehlerfrei, keine Bugs keine Abstürze, bei vielen andren ist das anders. Aber sollte man das Game abwerten weil securom das Game abstürzen läßt, für den Spielehersteller ist es ein schmaler Grat, zwischen einem leicht zu installierendem Spiel für den ehrlichen Käufer oder ein schwierig zu crackendes Spiel für den Raubkopierer, auf dem er sich bewegt. Sicher sind viele User über securom und windowslive usw. verärgert, aber deswegen ist das Spiel und die Grafik, das Gameplay einwandfrei, es gibt keine clippingfehler, keine unpassenden Dialoge, die Atmosphäre ist genial, der Spielspass verdient diese Bewertung. Bei einer Konsole packt man die DVD rein und los gehts, bei PC spielen und vorallem bei neuen und hardwarefordernden ist der Hersteller immer auf das mehr oder weniger vorhandenen Wissen oder Unwissen des Anwenders angewiesen. GTA4 ist eins der besten Spiele für den PC dieses Jahr und hat meine Erwartungen mehr als erfüllt.


----------



## KILLHILL (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				DocMartens am 05.12.2008 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> GTA4 hat die wertung verdient.
> das problem sind nur die fehler die das game vor dem spielen macht.



Falsch! Ich habe es zwar mittlerweile ans Laufen bekommen. Und neben der Tatsache, dass die Performance erbärmlich ist, habe ich des öfteren solche Grafikfehler, dass ich das Spiel über den Taskmanger abschießen muss. Ich sehe dann nämlich unter Anderen nichts mehr vom Menü wenn ich auf ESC drücke. Und noch kenne ich das nicht so auswendig, dass ich es blind machen könnte.


----------



## Luzinator (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Ich würde nur den Singelplayer-Part bewerten.
Bei der Lösung meines Problems darf ich mich nämlich nicht bei Rockstar Social Club anmelden(obwohl ich einen acc dort habe).
Somit kann ich dann nicht den Multiplayermodus spielen, weil dazu ein eingelogter Acc nötig ist.

Meiner Meinung nach hat Rockstar diesen Bug nur eingebaut, um länger Zeit mit den Servern haben zu können. Die wollten das Spiel doch nur vor Weihnachten rausbringen!!!

Aber der Singelplayer-Part klappt ohne Probleme und macht wirklich für lange Zeit Spaß!!!

Also, SP bewerten, MP nicht!


----------



## lukas1512 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

ich habe gtaIV noch nicht, werde es mir aber kaufen (warscheinlich nach dem release eines patches).

ich finde nicht dass die wertung geändert oder ausgesetzt werden soll, die aufgabe ist es mMn das spiel, nicht das starten oder installieren des spiels zu bewerten. sinnvoll wäre allerdings die probleme seperat auf zu listen. z.b.

crysis 90% (hohe hardwareanforderungen)

mass effect 80% (installations- und startprobleme durch scurom)

gtaIV 90% (massive installations und startprobleme, probleme mit ati-karten)


ebenso finde ich auch dass es nötig ist die bewertungsskala etwas zu senken. wenn ein spiel 90% bekommt, dann muss es auch wirklich 90% der spielzeit 100% spass und action bieten.
für mich sind bei allen spielen die ich bereits gespielt habe wertungen über 75% übertrieben. im durchschnitt sollten bewertungen sich im 50% bereich befinden.

>25=hatt kein spiel verdient, auch schlechte spiele haben viel kreativität, einsatz und arbeit gekostet.
25=schlechtes spiel
30=auffallend viele fehler (story, grafik...)
40=ok
50=durchschnitt
60=spielenswert
70= herausragend
75=das beste spiel aller zeiten (bis jetzt)
>75=kaum zu erreichen (keine logikfehler, grafikfehler, storyfehler, exakte schwierigkeitsgrade, ...)


mfg


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Mobuaner am 05.12.2008 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein PC ist keine Konsole, jede Konfiguration ist anders. GTA4 läuft auf meinem PC fehlerfrei, keine Bugs keine Abstürze, bei vielen andren ist das anders. Aber sollte man das Game abwerten weil securom das Game abstürzen läßt, für den Spielehersteller ist es ein schmaler Grat, zwischen einem leicht zu installierendem Spiel für den ehrlichen Käufer oder ein schwierig zu crackendes Spiel für den Raubkopierer, auf dem er sich bewegt. Sicher sind viele User über securom und windowslive usw. verärgert, aber deswegen ist das Spiel und die Grafik, das Gameplay einwandfrei, es gibt keine clippingfehler, keine unpassenden Dialoge, die Atmosphäre ist genial, der Spielspass verdient diese Bewertung. Bei einer Konsole packt man die DVD rein und los gehts, bei PC spielen und vorallem bei neuen und hardwarefordernden ist der Hersteller immer auf das mehr oder weniger vorhandenen Wissen oder Unwissen des Anwenders angewiesen. GTA4 ist eins der besten Spiele für den PC dieses Jahr und hat meine Erwartungen mehr als erfüllt.




oh man wenn ich das immer höre,hast du dir vieleicht mal den einen oder anderen beitrag hier oder in einem anderen forum durchgelesen???du bist einer der absoluten einzelfälle,klar das dir das egal is bei dir läufts ja,aber wir reden hier nicht von abwertungen wegen der athmosphäre,schlechtem sound oder sonst was,wir reden davon das 80% das teil nichtmal starten können,aber stimmt es läuft bei dir warum also abwerten


----------



## libiph128 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

ICh habe es mir gekauft und es läuft überhaupt nicht. Ich würde es begrüßen bis die Fehler ersteinmal behoben sind die Bewertung auszusetzen bzw. eine neue Bewertung zu erstellen wenn es denn mal läuft. Rockstar spricht zwar nur von "einem kleinen Teil" bei denen das Spiel nicht läuft, aber dieser kleine Teil scheint doch mehr als die Hälfte der Käufer zu sein. Ich bin echt von Rockstar enttäuscht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Mobuaner am 05.12.2008 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein PC ist keine Konsole, jede Konfiguration ist anders. GTA4 läuft auf meinem PC fehlerfrei, keine Bugs keine Abstürze, bei vielen andren ist das anders. Aber sollte man das Game abwerten weil securom das Game abstürzen läßt, für den Spielehersteller ist es ein schmaler Grat, zwischen einem leicht zu installierendem Spiel für den ehrlichen Käufer oder ein schwierig zu crackendes Spiel für den Raubkopierer, auf dem er sich bewegt. Sicher sind viele User über securom und windowslive usw. verärgert, aber deswegen ist das Spiel und die Grafik, das Gameplay einwandfrei, es gibt keine clippingfehler, keine unpassenden Dialoge, die Atmosphäre ist genial, der Spielspass verdient diese Bewertung. Bei einer Konsole packt man die DVD rein und los gehts, bei PC spielen und vorallem bei neuen und hardwarefordernden ist der Hersteller immer auf das mehr oder weniger vorhandenen Wissen oder Unwissen des Anwenders angewiesen. GTA4 ist eins der besten Spiele für den PC dieses Jahr und hat meine Erwartungen mehr als erfüllt.



Das mit dem "reinlegen, installieren, loszocken" ging auf dem PC alles auch, wenn man auf übertriebene Kopierschutzsysteme verzichten würde und die Spiele einfach wieder ausgereift auf den Markt bringen würde. Leider hat sich das total eingebürgert, mit dem "wenn es eben nicht läuft, dann hauen wir zur Veröffentlichung eben einen Patch raus". Diese Mentalität muss einfach aus deren Köpfe raus und sie die Spiele wieder so veröffentlichen, das praktisch kein Patch mehr nötig ist. Wenn sie wieder dahin kommen, hätten wir wieder viel mehr Freude mit den Spielen und würden uns dieses ganze Theater sparen. Positiver Nebeneffekt wäre auch, dass der ehrliche Käufer auch wieder GERNE die Spiele kauft und nicht mehr vom Raubkopierer ausgelacht wird, weil er die Spiele besser zocken kann.


----------



## KILLHILL (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				oceano am 05.12.2008 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> > Sehe ich auch so. Es sollte sich an den Wertungskriterien einfach eine Menge ändern. Einfach ein Gesamtpaket aus: Benutzerfreundlichkeit (Installation, Kopierschutz, Wiederverkaufbarkeit), Spielspass (wie viel Spass das Spiel eben macht) und Technik (läuft das SPiel einwandfrei, Stimmen die Mindestanforderungen, stürzt es oft ab oder startet erst gar nicht). Die Endwertung ergibt sich dann durch diese 3 einzelnen Wertungen, quasi die Durchschnittswertung. Wäre meine Idee.
> 
> 
> 
> Gute Idee. Aber wenn man das ganz ehrlich und knallhart durchzieht, dann würde vermutlich kein Spiel mehr über die 70% Marke kommen



Man kann auch mehrer Teil-Wertung angeben. 
-reiner Spielspaß wenn alles glatt läuft.
-nervende Maßnahmen wie Registrieren, Kopierschutz
-Bugs und Service der Entwickler wenn welche Auftreten

Daraus dann eine Gesamtwertung errechnen.


----------



## petewolf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Vohaul42 am 05.12.2008 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Die hier geführte Diskussion ist so obsolet wie eine 3,5" Diskette.
> 
> Was hier nur helfen würde sind eindeutige und gleiche Standards für jedes Spiel, sei es nun ein AAA Titel oder auch nur eine Low Budget Produktion. Getestet werde muss die Verkaufsversion in den Räumen der Redaktion. Tests zu vermeintlichen Toptiteln dürfen hier keine Ausnahme sein, und Tests die direkt beim Entwickler oder Publisher durchgeführt werden, bleiben ohne Wertung bis zur nächsten Ausgabe. Hier könnte man die Wertung online nachreichen, dass macht Ihr ja ohnehin schon.
> 
> Tut Euch und uns den Gefallen: Entwickelt einen eindeutigen Regelkatalog, und haltet Euch in Zukunft dran. Keine Extrawürste, kein Zick-Zack Kurs, gleiches Recht für Alle!




richtig!!!
ich (seit 20 jahren pc-spieler) habe schon laenger aufgehoert spiele beim release zu kaufen. und mittlerweile ist es anscheinend eine art einstellung, seitens der entwickler, geworden die qualitaetssicherung einfach mal wegzulassen. 

das sich die redaktion hierzu wahrscheinlich nicht gerne aeussert ist sehr verstaendlich. schliesslich muesste man ja, um WIRKLICH OBJEKTIV zu testen, (oder zumindest nicht mehr ganz so hype-basierend) auf die schoenen einladungen von den entwicklern in die eigenen "Testlabore" verzichten.

ich jedenfalls haenge mittlerweile ca. ein jahr hinterher was meine aktuellen spiele betrifft. hab mir vor drei wochen the witcher geholt. und bin sehr zufrieden mit einem durch die zeit gereiften produkt. und naechstes jahr um die zeit wird es dann eventuell gta werden.


----------



## Vohaul42 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Mobuaner am 05.12.2008 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein PC ist keine Konsole, jede Konfiguration ist anders. GTA4 läuft auf meinem PC fehlerfrei, keine Bugs keine Abstürze, bei vielen andren ist das anders. Aber sollte man das Game abwerten weil securom das Game abstürzen läßt, für den Spielehersteller ist es ein schmaler Grat, zwischen einem leicht zu installierendem Spiel für den ehrlichen Käufer oder ein schwierig zu crackendes Spiel für den Raubkopierer, auf dem er sich bewegt. Sicher sind viele User über securom und windowslive usw. verärgert, aber deswegen ist das Spiel und die Grafik, das Gameplay einwandfrei, es gibt keine clippingfehler, keine unpassenden Dialoge, die Atmosphäre ist genial, der Spielspass verdient diese Bewertung. Bei einer Konsole packt man die DVD rein und los gehts, bei PC spielen und vorallem bei neuen und hardwarefordernden ist der Hersteller immer auf das mehr oder weniger vorhandenen Wissen oder Unwissen des Anwenders angewiesen. GTA4 ist eins der besten Spiele für den PC dieses Jahr und hat meine Erwartungen mehr als erfüllt.



Ich bin mittlerweile gehalten, dieses Argument nicht mehr gelten zu lassen. Wir betreiben in unseren PCs Hardware von 2 Grafikkartenherstellern, 2 Chipherstellern, 2-3 Herstellern von MB Chipsätzen.

Die Zeit wo man absolut exotische Hardware hat, wie noch vor 10 Jahren ist mittlerweile vorbei. 
Darüber hinaus fällt mir spontan kein Titel ein, mit dem ich auf Grund eines Treiberproblems Schwierigkeiten hatte, sehr wohl aber Titel, die einfach schlecht programmiert waren.


----------



## ghost5000 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Bin ganz klar für eine Abwertung! Alleine wenn man sich die schlechte performance anschaut(Q6600,geforce 8800 ultra,4 gb ram/ FPS liegen bei 15-25).Und dann doch die ganze Installationsprozedur,war echt nervig!
Windows life zum speichern? Ist doch ein Witz!
Social Club,brauche ich nicht,werde trotzdem gezwungen mich da anzumelden. Dann muss die DVD auch noch drinliegen um das spiel zu starten. Achja und ohne Service Pack 3 startet das spiel auch nicht(komischerweise das erste wo ich SP3 installieren musste)


Dann gibts ja noch die ganzen probleme mit den ATI Karten usw. usw. usw.
Wenn das alles Keine abwetung versient hat dann weis ich auch nicht

Zum vergleich:

gamesvote.de: 62%
amazon.de: 2 von 5 Sternen
Gamestar.de Lesertests : 54%
4 Players Lesertests: 45%


----------



## lukas1512 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

ausserdem:

warum greift man nicht auf andere kopierschütze als scurom zurück? wie man sieht bringt securom auch nix das spiel war schon vor release auf dubiosen seiten zum download angeboten. wenn jemand ein spiel illagal haben will bekommt er das sowieso, und mit einem "lockereren" kopierschutz würden es auch nicht mehr leute illegal downloaden, aber dafür bestimmt mehr leute legal kaufen (weil keine install probs usw.)

mfg


----------



## Soulja110 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Also rein Inhaltlich hat das Spiel seine Wertung aufjedenfall verdient. Das die Probleme mit ATI Karten bei Release immernoch vorhanden sind, konnte wohl keines der Magazine ahnen und seien wir mal ehrlich, Rockstar bzw die GTA Reihe war schon immer technisch hohe Qualität bekannt wer hätte denn gedacht, dass das Game solche Probleme bereitet. Also die Magazine trifft in meinen Augen absolut überhaupt keine Schuld.

Sollte es Rockstar allerdings nicht hinkriegen in den nächsten paar Wochen die Crashes zu beseitigen könnte man allerdings schon über eine Minderung der Gesamtwertung nachdenken.


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				petewolf am 05.12.2008 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Vohaul42 am 05.12.2008 15:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




richtige einstellung,,ich denke ich werd das in zukunft auch so halten,,wenn mir die finger nur nich immer am releasetag so jucken würden


----------



## os710 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass in dem Augenblick, in dem ein Großteil der Spieler von schlechter Programmierung/Gängelung durch Kopierschutz- und Validitätsprüfungen betroffen ist, ein Spiel schlichtweg keine Wertung mehr bekommen sollte bis der Publisher/Entwickler nachgebessert hat. Es gibt sicherlich bei jedem Spiel einen Anteil an Käufern, die auf Grund ihrer individuellen Systemkonfiguration ein Spiel nicht ohne Probleme spielen können (z.B. zur Einführung von Steam/Fifa 09 auf Laptops/Crysis wegen generell hoher Hardware-Anforderungen usw.). Wenn das ganze aber solche Dimensionen annimmt(GTA/Gothic3), sollte man die Entwickler/Publisher nicht noch mit guten Bewertungen überhäufen.


----------



## os710 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				stawacz79 am 05.12.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> petewolf am 05.12.2008 15:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mache ich ebenfalls so - ist günstiger und mit weniger Frustration verbunden!
Außerdem werden die Spiele im Laufe der Zeit nicht uninteressanter...


----------



## X3niC (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

@Cityboy dann erzähl uns ma was du fürn system hast wär doch interessant


----------



## Mothman (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Einen Bug-Faktor einführen.^^
Man dividiere den Spielspaß mit dem Bug-Faktor (bestenfalls 1.0 für keine Bugs) und erhält die Gesamtwertung. Will man nur den reinen Spielspaß - ohne Berücksichtigung der Bugs -  lässt man den Bug-Faktor einfach weg.
Dann müsste man eine Regel erstellen, welche Bugs/Fehler etc. wie viel Punkte auf den Bug-Faktor addieren.
Zum Beispiel:
Ein Spiel hat 90 % Spielspaß. Dann treten im Test folgende Fehler auf:
- Clippingfehler bringen 0,05 Punkte auf den Bug-Faktor (macht dann schon 1,05)
- Back-to-Desktop bringt 0,2 Punkte (macht dann schon 1,25)
- korrupte Speicherstände bringt 0,25 Punkte (macht dann schon 1,5)
Der Bug-Faktor beträgt also 1,5 .. also wird 90 durch 1,5 geteilt, was 60 ergibt. Also bleiben 60 % Spielspaß übrig.
So in etwa...^^

Ist wahrscheinlich Irrsinn ... aber so sieht's bei mir da oben nun mal aus ... bing  .. bing..


----------



## Querkopp (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				stawacz79 am 05.12.2008 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Querkopp am 05.12.2008 14:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Konstruktiver Beitrag. Geburtsjahr 1985 aufwärts.
Rumpöbeln und auf die Macher schimpfen ist einfach. Verwunderlich ist aber, dass es scheinbar ohne auch nur ein (!!) Problem laufen kann.

Da stellt sich die Frage - objektiv und sachlich betrachtet - ob es das Produkt an sich oder die Konfiguration der individuellen Plattform ist, die da nicht ganz passt......

Ich kann hier nach 3 Stunden Dauerspiel nicht ein (!!!) Problem feststellen.
Aber wie gesagt, so ein 499,00 PC aus dem Elektro-Markt um die Ecke kann da schonmal in die Knie gehen......


----------



## Nodhead (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Es sollten alle Zeitschriften und Magazine Weltweit eine Wertung aussetzen, wenn so gravierende Probleme wie bei Gothic 3 Götterdämmerung und GTA IV auftreten, um auch ein wenig Druck für mehr Qualität zu machen.

Quasi: Nur Bugs -> Keine Bewertung -> keine Reviews -> Game verschwindet in einer dunklen Gasse, wo es in dem Falle hingehört.


----------



## guardiaNaDa (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Mobuaner am 05.12.2008 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein PC ist keine Konsole, jede Konfiguration ist anders. GTA4 läuft auf meinem PC fehlerfrei, keine Bugs keine Abstürze, bei vielen andren ist das anders. Aber sollte man das Game abwerten weil securom das Game abstürzen läßt, für den Spielehersteller ist es ein schmaler Grat, zwischen einem leicht zu installierendem Spiel für den ehrlichen Käufer oder ein schwierig zu crackendes Spiel für den Raubkopierer, auf dem er sich bewegt. Sicher sind viele User über securom und windowslive usw. verärgert, aber deswegen ist das Spiel und die Grafik, das Gameplay einwandfrei, es gibt keine clippingfehler, keine unpassenden Dialoge, die Atmosphäre ist genial, der Spielspass verdient diese Bewertung. Bei einer Konsole packt man die DVD rein und los gehts, bei PC spielen und vorallem bei neuen und hardwarefordernden ist der Hersteller immer auf das mehr oder weniger vorhandenen Wissen oder Unwissen des Anwenders angewiesen. GTA4 ist eins der besten Spiele für den PC dieses Jahr und hat meine Erwartungen mehr als erfüllt.


bezieh doch mal bitte den ATI-Faktor in deine Überlegungen ein?!  das spiel läuft auf so gut wie keinem ATI-Rechner.. und das ist alles andere als fehlerfrei!


----------



## thor2101 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Es ist ganz einfach PCGAMES:

Sobald es große Probleme mit Spiel und Installation gibt, sollte man den User richtig und ausführlich (!) darauf hinweisen. Die Wertung sollte dabei nur insofern betroffen sein, dass eventuell tempäre Abzugsprozentpunkte angegeben werden, de gegebenfalls wieder aufgehoben werden können, sobald es einen patch gibt oder ähnliches, mit dem die Probleme beseitigt werden. Die 92% Prozent sollten meiner Meinung nach erhalten bleiben, in diesem Fall gilt die Wertung nur für das Spiel an sich, und nicht für Installation, Komfort, Securerom, DVD-Verpackung und all der Kram. 

ALSO: Die Wertung ganz klar für das Spiel an sich, aber mit gesonderten Vermerk für Probleme und mit Abzugspunkten o.ä,.

Tatsache ist, dass viele Leser durch Eure vorschnellen Lobeshymnen das Spiel vorbestellt haben und zu spät die pcgames.de wieder besucht haben, nämlich als es zu spät war.

Von mir für Euch hier ein paar ganz DICKE ABZUGSPUNKTE in Sachen Usernähe!  MINUS MINUS MINUS MINUS MINUS so das reicht.. ne eins noch. MINUS! Da!


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Querkopp am 05.12.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 05.12.2008 14:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




na das war jetzt aber n beitrag,du scheinst ja sehr gut informiert zu sein über mein alter was man sich leicht aus der zahl in meinem nickname errechnen kann(als kleine hilfe,es is nicht 85) und auch über meinen rechner,der übrigens in meiner signatur zu finden ist,scheinst du gut bescheid zu wissen,,,,
 

bei dem spiel geht selbst ein q9550 mit gtx280 in die knie,wo wenige andere mit nem amd4400+ und ner 8800gt flüssig zocken können,,,na merkst du was(aber ich denke eher nich)


----------



## KILLHILL (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Soulja110 am 05.12.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Also rein Inhaltlich hat das Spiel seine Wertung aufjedenfall verdient. Das die Probleme mit ATI Karten bei Release immernoch vorhanden sind, konnte wohl keines der Magazine ahnen und seien wir mal ehrlich, Rockstar bzw die GTA Reihe war schon immer technisch hohe Qualität bekannt wer hätte denn gedacht, dass das Game solche Probleme bereitet. Also die Magazine trifft in meinen Augen absolut überhaupt keine Schuld.
> 
> Sollte es Rockstar allerdings nicht hinkriegen in den nächsten paar Wochen die Crashes zu beseitigen könnte man allerdings schon über eine Minderung der Gesamtwertung nachdenken.



Das Spiel wurde aber jetzt bewertet. Und jetzt hat es keine 92% verdient. Wozu testen man es dann überhaupt?


----------



## tetaro (5. Dezember 2008)

Die Wertung muss natürlich auch den technischen Aspekt umfassen, weil dieser zum Spielspaß gehört. Und wenn das Spiel bei 50% der Spieler nicht vernünftig läuft ist das natürlich besser, als wenn es bei 100% nicht läuft, aber ansonsten sollte es natürlich mit voller Breitseite in die Bewertung eingehen, allein wegen des "Erziehungseffektes" auf die Entwickler.


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (5. Dezember 2008)

ganz klar auf -60% abwerten. gta 4 ist der witz oder bessergesagt die lachnummer des jahres, ein armutszeugnis für den pc. noch vor G3 addon und clear sky.

allein die frechheit mit den vielen zusatzprogrammen zum spielen, wenn das niemand negativ bewertet machen das in zukunft noch mehr firmen so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LukeShotgun (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

für mich ist eigentlich klar, dass ein spiel für so eine installation und so massive bugs auf vielen systemen klaren punkteabzug bekommen sollte. falls sich an der situation was ändernt, kann man immer noch wiedr aufwerten.

wieso hat man mit dem test eigentlich nicht gewartet bis dann auch die verkaufsversion vorlag ? musste schnell noch ins magazin oder sonst als früher onlinetest auf die website ... und dass nach der massiven kritik an jowood. für mich das gleiche in grün.


----------



## DieZelle (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Also nach 8Std. spielen muß ich sagen das 92% zu wenig sind für das Game.Aber ich muß auch eingestehen das solche arge Probleme, wie sie die meisten haben, mit in eine Wertung einfließen müssen.Man hätte ruhig warten sollen mit einer Wertung und erst recht das Spiel auf den Markt zu werfen.Rockstar muß sich echt schnell was einfallen lassen,aber ich glaube das können die nicht mehr wieder gut machen,außer vieleicht mit einer neuen Version die man gegen die Alte tauscht.So bin jetzt weiter Solitär spielen,denn das läuf wenigsten Ruckel frei


----------



## Akhasa (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Abwerten, oder die Wertung gleich ganz zurücknehmen...


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Entweder Abwertung, oder vorläufige Wertungsverweigerung.


----------



## Luccah (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Ich denke man bewertet nicht den Kopierschutz sondern das spiel.. sicher ist das alles echt zum kotzen und Rockstar sollte da wirklich noch einiges dran ändern. Seit gestern kann ich einigermassen zocken und dann ist auch einiges an rauch verflogen. es macht schon echt laune und hat ne menge Potenzial.natürlich fliesst der durch den kopierschutz verursachten Aufwand und Unmut zu einem gewissen Teil mit in die wertung ein, aber es macht nicht gleich 50% der wertungskriterien aus...Und für mich gehört dieser Ärger Nicht zum Spielspass, der ist doch nur ingame zu berwerten und zu erleben..
ich hätte es nur als äusserst wichtig empfunden, wenn VOR dem kauf auf etwaige Probleme und Bedingungen (AsozialClub SP3 etc) hingewissen wäre. So hätte jeder entscheiden können, ob er damit leben kann oder nicht..


----------



## MarioLink (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Nicht nur die technischen Probleme (die wohl mit Patches so nach und nach lösbar sein werden) sollten zu einer Wertungsminderung führen, sondern auch die Gängelung der ehrlichen Käufer. Das ich mir erst einen Windows-LIVE Account einrichten muss (!) und mich dort einloggen muss um mein gekauftes Spiel zu speichern ist ja wohl der Scherz schlechthin. Ich will keinen Windows Live Account und ich will auch keinem Social Club "beitreten" und mich da einloggen. 

DAS sollte auf jeden Fall zu Abwertung führen.

In einem anderem Forum hatte ich schon folgende Idee für die Spielehersteller publiziert:

---Zitat---
Habe ich auch schon überlegt, da tun sich ja auch eigentlich ganz Möglichkeiten für die gebeutelte Wirtschaft auf. Warum nicht das (oder Spiele generell) gleich mit Mitgliedschaften wie z.B. Weltbild Buchclub koppeln und Online abgleichen:

"GTA 4 hat festgestellt, das sie speichern möchten, sie haben jedoch diesen Monat noch nichts bei ihrem Weltbild Buchclub bestellt. Bitte führen sie eine Bestellung aus, um ihr 'Spiel speichern'-Konto wieder aufzufüllen."
---Zitat---

Das wäre doch mal was :-/


----------



## Whisky1982 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Luccah am 05.12.2008 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke man bewertet nicht den Kopierschutz sondern das spiel.. sicher ist das alles echt zum kotzen und Rockstar sollte da wirklich noch einiges dran ändern. Seit gestern kann ich einigermassen zocken und dann ist auch einiges an rauch verflogen. es macht schon echt laune und hat ne menge Potenzial.natürlich fliesst der durch den kopierschutz verursachten Aufwand und Unmut zu einem gewissen Teil mit in die wertung ein, aber es macht nicht gleich 50% der wertungskriterien aus...Und für mich gehört dieser Ärger Nicht zum Spielspass, der ist doch nur ingame zu berwerten und zu erleben..
> ich hätte es nur als äusserst wichtig empfunden, wenn VOR dem kauf auf etwaige Probleme und Bedingungen (AsozialClub SP3 etc) hingewissen wäre. So hätte jeder entscheiden können, ob er damit leben kann oder nicht..



Nur ist es ärgerlich wenn der Kopierschutz verhindert, dass man  überhaupt spielen kann. Es geht um eine Spielspasswertung und die ist 0% wenn ich erst 20x starten muss um einmal spielen zu können. 

Außerdem ist dieses im Hintergrund laufen lassen von gleich 2 Programmen (das eine hat mir übrigens die Spielstände von Fallout 3 zerschossen, danke dafür) ist eine Frechheit sondergleichen. Kopierschutz ja ist wohl nötig, aber auch der Support sollte stimmen und vor allem sollte das Programm funktionieren. Ich schreibe denen gerne ein Mail gebe denen die Nr. der CD und kopiere meintwegen auch die Rechnung, aber dann kann ich doch wohl verlangen dass ich das Spiel so spielen kann ohne Programme im Hintergrund laufen zu lassen.


----------



## CCChristian (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Bei mir läuft das Spiel relativ problemlos - auf einer NVIDIA-Karte, versteht sich.

Ich denke, Spiele sollten allgemein keine Wertung bekommen, solange sie nicht unter realistischen Bedingungen getestet wurden. Und unter solchen Bedingungen verstehe ich nicht das Testen auf vom Publisher oder Entwickler eigens dafür bereitgestellten Systemen. 

Also meine Meinung: Wertung nur noch nach Testen der Verkaufsversion, die auch in den Regalen steht, notfalls zuvor Tests ohne Wertung (siehe Fallout 3).


----------



## Ed3LweisS (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Eine Frechheit, für ein Spiel das auf so vielen Systemen nicht läuft bzw. nur mit Problemen läuft, eine so hohe Wertung zu vergeben... auch wenn das Spiel ansonsten gut sein mag... ich will doch auch bei sonstigen Produkten, dass es funktioniert, und nicht, dass es wirklich cool wäre, wenn es denn funktionieren würde...


----------



## Aithir (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Da GTA IV vieles lhinter sich läßt, was Vorgänger und vor allem GTA San Andreas boten, die Spielwelt ist sehr klein ist und abseits der Kampagne nicht viel zu machen ist, sind 92% klar zu viel. Wozu eine offene Welt, wenn sie keinen Spielspaß bringt. 

Der Kopierschutz + DRM inklusive der Zwang zur Registrierung, Anmeldung, Installation und Betrieb von unnötiger Software ist ein starkes Stück und sollte auf jeden Fall in die Wertung einfließen. 

Die Bugs und Probleme dank des Kopier-schutzes sind auch nicht ohne, die Performanceprobleme und die Probleme mit ATI-Karten sind einfach lächerlich und hätten auffallen müssen. 

Eine Wertung ist nur dann berechtigt, wenn die Probleme und Bugs und Zwangsmaßnahmen in einer Höhe einfließen, die GTA IV  eine Wertuntg < 50% bescheren würden. Alles andere wäre eine Neuauflage von Gothic 3. Ein Test der Verkaufsversion wäre besser gewesen und vertrauenswürdiger gewesen, wobei 4players.de GTA 4 trotz Kenntnis der Probleme und dank Kleinreden dieser und der Zwangsmaßnahmen ja auch in den Wertungshimmel katapultiert. Und sich damit einiges an Ärger eingehandelt hat.


----------



## Olibaerchen (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Es ist doch klar das es unterschiedliche PC mit unterschiedlichen Grafikkarten gibt. Wenn ein Spielehersteller nicht in der Lage ist dafür ein Spiel herzustellen, dann sollte er es lassen.
Abwerten nicht, denn GTA4 ist bestimmt ein super tolles Spiel, wenn es denn irgent wann mal läuft.
Ich wäre dafür die Wertung aussetzen, bis das Spiel läuft.
Bitte in zukunft nur noch Verkaufsvers. in der PC-Games Testen und bewerten, denn ich *####* habe mir das Spiel gleich am 03.12.08 gekauft, nach dem ich den guten Test in der PC-Games gelesen hatte ...


----------



## kaibastuck (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Als Spieler der inhaltsgleichen Konsolenversion bin ich der Meinung daß die 92% für den Spielinhalt gerechtfertigt sind.

Wenn ich hier allerdings die Kommentare, sowie die Umfrage eines Eurer Konkurenten lese frage ich mich, warum Ihr diese ganzen Fehler nicht in diesem Umfang bemerkt habt.


----------



## Shordy5 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ich staune warum die Frage überhaupt gestellt wird. Klar verdient GTA IV (PC) die 96% noch nicht. Und wenn überhaupt auch erst wenn ein Patch rausgekommen ist und die Probleme behoben sind. 
Es ist doch so, Rockstargames hat bis her immer geile GTA teile rausgebracht und da warten man auf GTA IV und was is dann kommt sowas. Ist doch klar das sehr viele Stinksauer sind und meinen das GTA IV 96% noch nicht verdient hat.
Die Grafik und die Story von GTA IV sind hammergeil, das sollte man nicht außer acht lassen, aber wenn so ein mist rausgebracht wird, da frage ich mich ob die bei Rockstargames noch alle tassen im schrank haben oder sie ihr Geld zählen und sich über uns Lustig machen.


----------



## LPSoldier09 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Also bei mir hats knapp 2h gedauert bis sich das spiel erstmal installiert hat mit dem ganzen SozialClub zeugund so weiter (Übrigens kann ich immernoch nich auf mein SozialClub konto zugreifen  ).
Am ersten Tag lief das spiel so gut wie garnich rund nach 2-3 min ist die FPS rate dermaßen in den keller, dass ich erstmal meinen PC neustarten musste  .
Doch ich weiß nicht warum aber seit heute kann ich GTA4 ohne Problem zocken. Ich kann die Einstellungen sogar auf hoch stellen und es kommt kein ruckler( ausser wenns zur sache geht, dann kommts schonmal vor). Und es macht einen Heidenspass. Geil find ich vorallem ,dass wenn man was getrunken sich die autos viel schwieriger steuern lassen, hab dann auch erstmal en paar laternen mitgehn lassen^^.    

Jetz zur wertung: Also in Sachen Spielspass kann man die wertung ruig belassen. Dass sich soviele Fehler in die Verkaufsversion eingeschlichen haben, konntet ihr ja nich vorraussehen. Jedoch finde ich, dass ihr eine rubrik Benutzerfreundlichkeit mit in die Wertung einbezieht. Denn da hat rockstar den vogel abgeschossen. Von mir würde GTA4 gute 25 Punkte weniger bekommen. Nach verkaufsstart könntet ihr ja so 1-2 Wochen frist setzen und en wert in der zeit erteinmal nach unten korigieren. Wenn sich die groben fehler nicht verbessern in der Zeit dann könnt ihr die wertung auf den schlechteren wert auf dauer setzen. wenn die fehler behoben sind konnt ihr sie wieder auf die wertung der testvesion setzen. Nur so ein Vorschlag von mir.

Naja hoffe mal dass sich die Publisher einen kopf machen werden und sich neue möglichkeiten ausdenken um ihre spiele zu schützen. Mit den bisher erschienenen Securomspielen, z.b. Spore hatte ich bisher keine probleme.


----------



## Nodhead (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Whisky1982 am 05.12.2008 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem ist dieses im Hintergrund laufen lassen von gleich 2 Programmen (das eine hat mir übrigens die Spielstände von Fallout 3 zerschossen, danke dafür) ist eine Frechheit sondergleichen. Kopierschutz ja ist wohl nötig, aber auch der Support sollte stimmen und vor allem sollte das Programm funktionieren. Ich schreibe denen gerne ein Mail gebe denen die Nr. der CD und kopiere meintwegen auch die Rechnung, aber dann kann ich doch wohl verlangen dass ich das Spiel so spielen kann ohne Programme im Hintergrund laufen zu lassen.



Der Kopierschutz ist total unnütz, der hat 200.000 US Dollar gekostet und wurde nach nur ein paar Tagen ausgehebelt. Jetzt nervt er nurnoch die Käufer.

BTT: Man sollte vielleicht mal sowas wie Green Peace für gefrustet PC Spieler ins Leben rufen, die dann Firmensitze von Publishern belagern, die so einen Müll durch die QA gewunken haben. 
 
Abe rmal ehrlich, wenn ich mir bei Metacritic GTA IV anschaue, glaube ich langsam, dass dieses Bild perfekt zu einem Großteil der heutige Spielezeitschriften/Onlineportal Redaktionen passt. http://www.rolotec.ch/blog/archives/3affen.jpg


----------



## Nixtot (5. Dezember 2008)

*Abwertung*

abwerten - subito


----------



## Igel83 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Nach meiner Ansicht sollte die Wertung drastisch reduziert, bzw. ganz ausgesetzt werden !

Die Probleme müssen dem Publisher beim Release bekannt gewesen sein und trotzdem bringt man es auf den Markt ! 

Und die Stellungnahmen und die Supports der Publisher sind mehr als mangelhaft !

Ganz klar, In solchen Fällen muss das Spiel negativ bewertet werden und es kann nicht sein, dass es dann, trotz der bekannten Problemen bei euch Zeitschriften als Spiel der Woche/des Jahres auf der Startseite steht.

Es ist kein "kleiner Fanteil" der davon betroffen ist, sondern eindeutig ZU VIELE, die davon betroffen sind.


----------



## hard_pete (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin dafür, das die Wertung ausgesetzt und später auch herabgesetzt wird. Das Spiel hat meier Meinung nach aus mehreren Gründen keine 92 Punkte verdient (spiele es auf der XBOX360).

Wenn ich da an Oblivion denke, welches für mich die absolute Referenz in seinem Genre darstellt, das wegen ein paar lächerlichen Fehlern in der Übersetzung keine 90 Punkte erreicht hat. Diese Kleinigkeiten sind mir so gut wie gar nicht aufgefallen und haben überhaupt nicht gestört. Das Spiel bekäme von mir immer noch minimum 95 Punkte.

Und jetzt wird diskutiert, bei einem Spiel, das massive Probleme bereitet und einen wahnwitzigen "Kopierschutz" beinhaltet, die (zu hohe) Wertung auszusetzen?

Da komme ich nicht mehr mit.


----------



## Carnage7781 (5. Dezember 2008)

ALSO... auf meiner ATI HD 4870 !!! läuft es. Hatte am ersten Tag nur Probs mit Social Club, musste es deaktivieren, aber das geht mittlerweile auch.
So es läuft zwar, ABER es sieht scheiße aus!! Die Schatten sind zum Kotzen(so einen Pixelbrei hab ich noch nie gesehen) massig Texturfehler etc. (die Liste wäre zu lang).
Somit ist die Wertung zu diesem Zeitpunkt absolut ungerechtfertigt, obwohl das Spiel an sich seeeehr viel Spaß macht. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass Rockstar möglichst schnell nen Patch bringt, der die Performance verbessert und die Grafikbugs behebt, dann könnte es für mich noch das Spiel des Jahres werden.


----------



## WeberSebastian (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				stawacz79 am 05.12.2008 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> kann sich jetzt endlich mal ein RED@ hier zu wort melden,,seit dem release dieses meisterwerks  hab ich hier niemanden mehr von euch gesehn,,hier werden nur immer neue threads aufgemacht,wo alle ihre meinung reinpumpen,stellt euch doch mal persönlich und bezieht stellung
> 
> 
> danke



Zu allererst möchte ich noch einmal die Testbedingungen klarstellen...

WIr bekamen eine Testversion von Rockstar, die wir nach der Installation und Aktivierung nicht starten konnten, da uns GTA 4 mit einer typischen Windows-Fehlermeldung auf den Desktop zurückwarf. Nachdem Rockstar zwei Tage gefahndet hatte, woran das liegen könnte, ging man davon aus, dass die Aktivierung (übrigens war diese nicht identisch mit der der Verkaufsversion) Schuld daran sei. Rockstar selbst hatte in seinen Büros in München die gleiche Version, allerdings ohne den Aktivierungsmechanismus. Die Version funktionierte.
Vor Ort spielten wir auf recht potenten Rechnern (allerdings nicht absolute Oberklasse), dafür aber auch in den Auflösungen 1920x1080 und 2560x1600 mit akzeptablen FPS-Werten (durchschnittlich 25 bis 30 Frames), jedoch auf einer Nvidia-Karte.

Unsere Kollegen von der PC Action haben Ihren Test inzwischen abgeschlossen und nutzten dafür die Version, die sich bei uns nicht starten ließ. Auch mit der eigentlichen Testversion gab es keine Probleme, sie lief auf unseren Testrechnern recht problemlos mit etwa 30 FPS, brach nur während der Aufzeichnung der Videos für unsere DVD mithilfe von Fraps ein - das ist aber bei hardwarehungrigen Spielen durchaus üblich.

Ich selbst verbringe gerade meine Zeit mit dem Mehrspieler-Modus von GTA 4 und nutze dafür die Verkaufsversion. Auch die läuft bei uns, stürzt nicht ab, etc.
Dabei muss allerdings erwähnt werden, dass unsere Testsysteme mit Nvidia-Grafikkarten ausgestattet sind.

Entsprechend stellt sich die Frage, ob es viel gebracht hätte, wenn wir zum Test vorab die Verkaufsversion bekommen hätten, da das Spiel wie gesagt auf unseren Rechnern keine Probleme macht.

Natürlich kann ich den Ärger und Frust derjenigen nachvollziehen, bei denen das Spiel nicht startet oder anderweitig Probleme macht. Zur Beruhigung aber vielleicht folgendes: Unsere Kollegen aus der Hardwareabteilung sitzen nun seit Tagen mit der Verkaufsversion da und machen mit den verschiedensten Systemkonfigurationen Benchmarks und Tests und stehen dabei in engem Kontakt mit Rockstar. Die arbeiten im Momenten unter Hochdruck an Patches und sind dafür natürlich auf Input angewiesen. Deshalb: Jeder Probleme mit dem Spiel hat, sollte sich unbedingt an die Support-Emailadresse wenden. 

Dem Vorwurf, dass wir GTA 4 und andere Spiele vor Ort testen und hohe Wertungen verteilen, damit wir den "Luxus" von Vor-Ort-Test weiterhin genießen können, möchte ich folgendes entgegenhalten: Tests vor Ort beim Entwickler sind alles andere als der Optimalfall für uns, weshalb wir es auch versuchen zu vermeiden. Das hat ganz einfache Gründe: Für GTA 4 zum Beispiel machten wir uns an einem Mittwochnachmittag auf nach München, spielten dort dann bis ca 22 Uhr, um dann mit dem Zug wieder nach Fürth zu fahren. Sprich wir waren gegen 0 Uhr zu Hause, mussten im Zug nebenbei schon einmal Screenshots sichten, Texte schreiben und so weiter. Tags darauf fuhren wir gegen 7 Uhr mit dem Zug wieder nach München, spielten dann wieder bis 22 Uhr, waren wieder gegen 0 Uhr in Fürth und mussten dann am Freitag den Artikel fertigstellen.

Das ist natürlich alles andere als angenehm. Um solche Termine reißt sich entsprechend keiner. Es ist aber einfach immer eine Frage der Aktualität, denn unser direkter Mitbewerber aus München testete zur gleichen Zeit in München. Jedoch hatten wir beide keinerlei Grund davon auszugehen, dass GTA 4 in der Verkaufsversion teilweise so schlecht laufen würde, wie es das im Moment (noch) tut.


----------



## wollen (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				XIII13 am 05.12.2008 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> wollen am 05.12.2008 15:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe mich ja auch auf keine Theorie gestützt, ich fand es bloß eine Frechheit wie er seine Meinung "verbieten" wollte.


----------



## Dozer86 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Also meiner Meinung nach sollte man die Wertung nur aussetzen. Ich selbst habe keinerlei Probleme mit dem Spiel, welches nach meiner Einschätzung in guter Qualität abgeliefert wurde. Ich selbst habe eine NVidia Grafikkarte. Setzt also die Wertung aus und wartet ab ob Rockstar in absehbarer Zeit auch für ATI gestrafte (also aufs Spiel bezogen) nachbessert. Denn ansonsten ist es ein rundes Spiel was 92% auch verdient hat.


----------



## DarthSimon (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde, liebes PC Games Team, Sie sollten das bei der Wertung genauso handhaben wie 4players es macht. Spiele die katastrohal laufen (oder gar nicht auf vielen PC´s wie bei GTA 4) sollten strikt runtergewertet werden. Das Gothic 3 Götterdämmerung mehr als 60% bekommen hat, zum Beispiel, ist ein schlechter Witz. Das Spiel ist so wie es jetzt ist und das gibt sogar JoWood zu, unspielbar. 20% wie bei 4players sind das maximale was hier zu vergeben wäre. Genauso verhält es sich auch bei GTA 4. Ich besitze das SPiel selber, bei bimr funktioniert es - solange ich den Multiplayer deaktiviert halte - und es ist ein tolles Spiel und hat die 92% verdient, aber erst wenn es gespielt werden kann. Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt sollte die Wertung ausgesetzt oder stark heruntergesetz werden. Spiele, die dermaßen verbugt erscheinen nehmen immer mehr zu. Und ihnen dennoch gute Wertungen zu geben veranlasst die Publisher sicher nicht, wieder zu alten Standarts zurückzukehren


----------



## DieZelle (5. Dezember 2008)

Das kann dauern mit dem Patch,glaube die sind zur Zeit damit beschäftigt ihr Geld zu zählen  Der Patch kommt bestimmt wenn überhaubt erst nächstes Jahr!


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				WeberSebastian am 05.12.2008 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 05.12.2008 15:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich find nur äußerst seltsam,das das spiel ja nich nur ein bis zwei massive fehler aufweist sondern 10-20 die das spielen bzw starten unmöglich machen,ich zb hab trotz erfolgreicher aktivierung das problem das es sich nach versuchtem start weiterhin aktivieren will,es kommt immer die meldung:prüfung des erscheinungstermins fehlgeschlagen,ich komme also nichmal in das spiel rein,wieder andere klagen über abstürze,weitere über komplett fehlende texturen auch mit nvidiakarten,es kann doch nich sein das sowas nich auffällt,bei der ausfallquote die jetzt an den tag kommt.trotzdem find ich es gut das sich endlich mal jemand von euch gemeldet hatt,klar is es nich eure schuld,aber warum haltet ihr es nich so wie zb die GS die die wertung zu fallout3 erst garnicht ferteilt und dann in der nächsten ausgabe nachgereicht hatt,das is meiner meinung nach besser,genau so muss auf verschiedenen systemen mit verschiedenen karten getestet werden,und nur mit der verkaufsversion mit allem was dazu gehört,dem ganzen aktivierungsschnickschnack

ich frage mich wieviele patches die jetzt rausbringen wollen das es vernünftig läuft,mmn müsste das ganze spiel zurückgerufen werden,da es schlicht und einfach eine fehlproduktion ist

mfg


----------



## Garry82 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Finde das gehört radikal abgewertet! Für mich war die Wertung der verschiedenen Mags eine Kaufentscheidung. (die ich bereue) 

Ich hab zwar keine Fehlermeldungen oder häufige abstürze. Aber die Performance ist echt fürn *****!  Kann Crysis in 1680x1050 high flüssig spielen aber GTA IV nicht mal auf mittel. 

Und deshalb ist Spielspass bei mir auch ganz sicher keine 92 %


----------



## baiR (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Mobuaner am 05.12.2008 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein PC ist keine Konsole, jede Konfiguration ist anders. GTA4 läuft auf meinem PC fehlerfrei, keine Bugs keine Abstürze, bei vielen andren ist das anders. Aber sollte man das Game abwerten weil securom das Game abstürzen läßt, für den Spielehersteller ist es ein schmaler Grat, zwischen einem leicht zu installierendem Spiel für den ehrlichen Käufer oder ein schwierig zu crackendes Spiel für den Raubkopierer, auf dem er sich bewegt. Sicher sind viele User über securom und windowslive usw. verärgert, aber deswegen ist das Spiel und die Grafik, das Gameplay einwandfrei, es gibt keine clippingfehler, keine unpassenden Dialoge, die Atmosphäre ist genial, der Spielspass verdient diese Bewertung. Bei einer Konsole packt man die DVD rein und los gehts, bei PC spielen und vorallem bei neuen und hardwarefordernden ist der Hersteller immer auf das mehr oder weniger vorhandenen Wissen oder Unwissen des Anwenders angewiesen. GTA4 ist eins der besten Spiele für den PC dieses Jahr und hat meine Erwartungen mehr als erfüllt.



ich kann dieses Spiel auch zocken aber ich bin trotzdem der Meinung das man dieses Spiel abbewerten muss da ja 80 % der Spieler dieses Spiel nicht zocken können.
Ich würde nach meinen Eindruck den Spiel erst einmal nur 85 % geben da man bei den Grafikeinstellungen eingeschränkt wird.

Aber mit den Argument zu kommen ich kanns ja spielen also hats eine höhere Wertung verdient finde ich ziemlich dumm.
Es hätte sein können das du das Spiel ebenfalls nicht spielen kannst und bei mir genauso und dann dieses Spiel gut zu bewerten weils auf bestimmten Rechnern läuft finde ich ganz schön blöd.

Wenn es ein Spiel gäbe das der absolute Hammer wäre aber nur bei deinen Freund laufen würde weil er Hardware im Wert von 6000€  hat würdest du natürlich auch gut bewerten wenn weil dein Freund es ja spielen kann.
Aber das war auch nur Ironie denn das würdest du garantiert nicht tuen.

PS: Ich weiss zwar nicht mehr wer es gesagt hat aber ich wäre auch für einen Bewertungskatalog.
Ihr könntet ja immernoch zwei Wertungen machen wenn euch das lieber ist.
Also eigene Einschätzung und die Eischätzung nach den Bewertungskatalog.


----------



## Kurum (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

abwerten, ganz klar!


----------



## Querkopp (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				stawacz79 am 05.12.2008 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Querkopp am 05.12.2008 15:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich spiele wie immer mit 1680x1050 und "mittel" und das Spiel läuft absolut flüssig.....

"bei dem spiel geht selbst ein q9550 mit gtx280 in die knie,wo wenige andere mit nem amd4400+ und ner 8800gt flüssig zocken können"

Ich verstehe den Satz an sich schon gar nicht.......
Vielleicht liegt es an dem abstrusen Lokativ......

Aber lade deinen Frust über die Welt ruhig ab, mich stört das nicht.

Ich finde das Spiel absolut klasse und eine Abwertung würde wenig Sinn machen. In meinen Augen. Aber das ist natürlich 

a) Geschmackssache
und
b) bedingt dadurch, dass ich keinerlei Probleme habe.


----------



## Leertaste (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin dagegen, denn das Spiel hat die Wertung wohl verdient, wenn es denn läuft und laut den Aussagen euerer Redaktion scheint das beim Test der Fall gewesen zu sein.

Da es auch nicht bei allen nicht läuft, liegt es wohl u.a. an der spezifischen Hardware und solche Probleme sollten nicht in die Wertung einfließen, wenn man sie beim Test nicht selbst gehabt hat.

Trotzdem will ich vor allem gewarnt werden. Habt ihr Probleme mit der Aktivierung, dem Spiel gehabt. Sagt es schon im Test.
Man muss diesen großen Software-Berg installieren, ab in den Test. Diese Dinge können dann auch ruhig in die Wertung einfließen.

Was bitte soll eine Aussetzung der Wertung bringen? Zwei Wochen "xx" in den Kasten packen und nach einem Patch wieder die 92 rein, die schon jeder lesen konnte? Halte ich für sinnlos.


----------



## scalelll (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Diesem Spiel gehört eine Wertung auf die DRM Mechanismen. Nehmlich eine nach dem Schulnotensystem: ner glatten sechs !

In letzter Zeit bringt jedes Game sowie jedes Poppelprogramm eigene "online" Dienste mit auf den Rechner. 

Man wundert sich, dass die Highend Kisten immer schneller langsamer werden. Man wundert sich, beim hochfahren des Rechners, warum der Router schon wieder anfängt zu blinken und nicht aufhört.

Aktuelle Druckertreiber installieren "System-Dienste" die Online nach Updates schauen
Adobe Reader, Flash und andere, schauen auch stets Online nach, ob man dem User wieder ein Update "präsentieren" / zum Download auffordern muss.

Call of Duty 4 (CoD 5 glaub auch) installiert Punkbuster, der IMMER als "System-Dienst" bei Systemstart mitgeladen wird und auch läuft wenn ganz anderes mit dem PC gemacht wird.

Bei andeenGames muss Steam aktiv sein

GTA 4, die Krönung, braucht gleich 2 weitere Programme, nur um es starten zu können (Social Club, Windows Live)

Wo um Gottes willen soll das noch hinführen?


----------



## Raptor (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Also für mich gehört die Bewertung definitiv ausgesetzt und keine Erwähnung etc. im Einkaufsführer usw. solange diese massiven Probleme existieren. Darüber hinaus finde ich das grundsätzlich Tests die nur bei dem Entwickler/Publisher gemacht werden können keine Wertung erhalten sollen. Es liegt leider in der Sache der Natur das man dort Optimalvorraussetzungen erstellt. Der Zustand den GTA IV aktuell hat ist für mich wirklich unter aller Sau und eigentlich darf sich sowas nicht als finale Version schimpfen. Soviele Fehler auf einmal gehören abgestraft und eine nicht ausgesetzte exzellente Bewertung würde evtl. dazu führen das immer noch leute so eine Spiel kaufen und dann tot unglücklich sind weil sie es nicht startetn können. Wie gesagt hundert prozentig gehört die Bewertung ausgesetzt solange bis das GTA IV auf mindestens 95 % der Rechner lauffähig ist.


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Querkopp am 05.12.2008 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 05.12.2008 15:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





aaarrrrggghhh,sag mal wärst du auch dafür das spiel nich abzuwerten wenn es zb bei deinem kumpel läuft und bei dir nicht,klar hätte es die wertung bestimmt verdient wenn es nich auf 8von10 nicht laufen würde,außerdem lad ich meinen frust hier nich ab denn ich war so schlau und habs zurück gebracht,,aber lies dir doch BITTE auch mal ein paar meinungen der anderen user hier durch,nur weil es bei dir läuft so eine meinung zu vertreten is nich nur in meinen augen einfach dämlich


----------



## Hasamoto (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Also ich bin der selben ansicht wie einige Schreiber vor mir

man sollte echt die Bugfreiheit in der Wertung mit einfliessen lassen

wertung von 1- 10 Fehlerfreie Programierung

das würde heissen Gothic 3 Götterdämmerung ( 4 Punkte von 10 )

und GTA 4 ( 6 Punkte von 10 )

dazu kommt noch die Schwere der Bugs

also das es schlimmer ist wenn Spielstände nicht geladen werden oder Dauberabstürtze, als kleinere Grafik Bugs


----------



## EarthGrom (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

also da es sowieso schon n halbes jahrhundert nach den konsolen erschienen ist find ich das mit kopierschutz und zwangsregestrierung bei verschiedensten anbietern eine zumutung.
und dann soll die performance noch schlecht sein? lieft schon auf der ps3 teilweise ruckelig und schlecht programmiert. abgesehen davon das das spiel eine beschrankte handlungsfreiheit hatt wenn alle missionen abgeschlossen sind und kaum wiederspielwert besteht da sehr linear und monoton bis auf wenige wirklich spannende missionen. ich wurd dem spiel mal um die 80% geben. die pc version wurde auch bei einem neuem leistungsstarken rechner nicht in frage kommen. leider kann man von dem game keine gute demo anbieten..... gluck fur rockstar. die alten gtas haben mir mehr spass gemacht.


----------



## angel_2003 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ich find es schlicht falsch, für solch ein verbuggtes und unfertiges Spiel eine Punktzahl von 92 zu vergeben und bei anderen Spielen wegen durchaus unwichtigeren Problemen massiv Punkte abzuziehen. Spielen da vllt die Sympathien der Redakteure eine wichtige Rolle? Bei Tomb Raider Underworld z.B. wurde ja auch eine recht bescheidene Punktzahl vergeben, obwohl ich das Spiel ziemlich gut fand.
Aber eine ab und zu nicht funktionierende Kameraführung ist natürlich viel schlimmer als ein bei 90 % nicht funktionierendes Spiel.
Manchmal kann ich die Wertungen absolut nicht nachvollziehen.
Im Fall GTA 4 ist es einfach so, dass das Spiel bei der Minderheit (!!!), d.h. bei vermutlich nicht mal 50 % der Käufer, läuft. So etwas ist ein unfertiges Produkt und entspricht nicht meinen Erwartungen bei dem Vollpreis eines Spieles.
Gott sei Dank war ich von der verbuggten und versauten PC-Version verschont, da ich es auf der PS3 gespielt habe. Da ich jedoch sehr gerne am PC spiele, haben die momentan enttäuschten Spieler mein volles Mitleid.
Man sollte den Käufern ein Teil des Geldes für diese Blamage wiedergeben. Schließlich handelt es sich hier nicht um ein no-name-Spiel sondern um das Spiel schlechthin, das Spiel, dessen Werbung an Hochhäusern hängt. Wieder mal eine verunglückte Portierung danke der bescheuerten Kopierschutzmaßnahmen und anderem Krimskram. Und das, obwohl das Spiel anscheinend beim Erscheinungstermin bereits gecrackt war. Da bleibt die Frage, ob sich die Kopierschütze überhaupt noch lohnen.

Viele Grüße
angel_2003


----------



## Querkopp (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				stawacz79 am 05.12.2008 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Querkopp am 05.12.2008 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Dämlich" - dazu verweise ich mal auf meine Sig.

Ansonsten - Stichwort: L E S E N - wiederhole ich gerne meine Ausführungen:

Die Frage ist wohl, ob das Spiel eine schlechte Wertung verdient oder der jeweilige individuelle Rechner, auf dem es läuft.

Dass es ärgerlich für den zahlenden User ist, kann kaum ernsthaft in Frage gestellt werden.
Ob das aber am Ende am Programm liegt, oder am User und seinem PC, das möchte ich doch mal dahingestellt lassen.

8 von 10? Das hätte ich gerne mal statistisch fundiert. Üblicherweise ist es bei solchen Release-Probs so, dass sich die - zurecht - verärgerten User überwiegend zu Wort melden.

Die anderen spielen nämlich.   

So kann subjektiv natürlich der Eindruck entstehen, dass es bei 8/10 nicht läuft........

Bei mir - und anderen läuft es. So schlecht kann es also nicht sein.

Wer Probleme hat, sollte mal eine saubere (= gekaufte) Vista Version nebst Updates und aktuellsten Komponenten-Treibern verwenden und dann mal sehen, ob es immer noch so problematisch ist.......


----------



## spooky3000 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Es ist klar, daß für das Spiel selbst eine Wertung von 92% gerechtfertigt ist.
Doch die aberwitzigen Sicherheitsbedürfnisse und Koperschutzmechanismen des Herstellers haben mit GTA 4 einen vorläufigen Höhepunkt erreicht. Wir kennen ähnliche Probleme von anderen Spielen. Daher sollte in Zukunft in die Gesamtwertung eines PC-Games-Urteils auch die Installierbarkeit und problemlose Spielbarkeit eines Spieles mit einfließen.Für mich sind Installationsprobleme sowie Startverweigerungen eines Spieles auch Bugs und daher zu berücksichtigen. Ich habe mich lange nach diesem Spiel gesehnt,werde es mir aber nicht in absehbarer Zeit kaufen. Ich möchte eine fehlerfreie Version im Laden kaufen dürfen!!!


----------



## H5N1Nr2 (5. Dezember 2008)

Also: bei mir läuft das spiel ohne (größere) probleme! - nur die performance finde ich mieß - laut benchmark hab ich im durchschnitt 51 frames - aber im spiel selber laut fraps nur 20 bis max 27 frames - und so spielt es sich auch! 

Es ruckelt zwar kaum bis garnicht, aber die steuerung der autos ist mehr als gewöhnungsbedürftig! ich komm um fasst keine kurve und verfolgungsjagden sind ein glücksspiel!

mein sys: E6600, BFG 8800 GTS 640 OC, EVGA 680i Board, 2GB Corsair 800er RAM, XP mit SP3  spiel auf 1024*768, mittel und alles auf ca 30% 

also nicht so das hammersys - war es vor 18 Monaten mal....

Installation lief problemlos (ca 20min), wenn der social club kommt geh ich offline (kann zwar keine videos speichern - aber das ist mir egal!) 

Windows Live hab ich update gezogen (manuell wie von R* empfohlen) - ach ja und ich hab die UK Version bestellt - vielleicht liegts ja daran - stellt mal im Spiel und bei Install die Sprache auf Englisch - hat schon mal einer geschrieben und ich kann mir schon denken, dass das was damit zu tun hat, denn aus dem englisch-sprachigen Ausland hört man eigentlich keine so gravierenden probs wie bei uns.

Zur wertung: 92% wären für mich in ordnung wenn die performance besser wäre - ich kann die Regler zwar nach links ziehen aber ich merke fast keinen Unterschied was die Frames angeht. 

Die Angaben was die sys voraussetzungen angehen sind mM viel zu niede,r wie schon so oft in letzter Zeit: man soll es angeblich auch auf älteren sys spielen können und das geht nun garnicht - von wegen 8*600*er da lach ich mich ja tot!!!!
Vom (angeblichen) ATI Bug garned zu reden - wenn das echt so ist, dann ist das ne riesen frechheit, genau wie mit den Pads wo nur das von Microsoft geht....

Ich finde, wie schon viele meiner Vorreder, dass PC Games nur Ladenversionen testen/bewerten sollte! Auch wenn ihr dann erst später als andere Mags die Ergebnisse hab - ich verlasse mich auf eure Wertung und kaufe mir ein Spiel das 92% hat auf jeden fall (wenn es mich interessiert!). Wenn ihr seriöser testet als andere Spielemagazine wird sich das auf jeden fall in höheren Verkaufszahlen niederspiegeln, weil sich so was sehr schnell in der Community rumspricht.

Was wir Gamer aus der sache lernen können ist, dass man Spiele einfach nicht mehr bei release kaufen sollte - und schon garnicht vorbestellen! !!!! (auch wenns verdammt schwer fällt)

Ging mir bei FC2 so - das Spiel läuft super auf high/very high, schaut super aus, aber das gameplay ist gaaaaaaanz anders als in der Werbung/Mags/Videos angepriesen! (Die nervigen Checkpoints) Ich hoffe der 2te patch nächste woche beendet den instant respawn (bug?? feature???) - dann kann man das endlich ohne hass auf die programierer spielen - bis dahin liegt es leider auf eis!

Bei GTA IV waren die Probleme aber mM nicht vorhersehbar - R* hat bis jetzt immer super spiele abgeliefert. Aber nun ist das vertrauen tausender spieler (hoffentlich) verloren!

eigentlich kann man nur noch blizzard spiele ohne bedenken kaufen - aber wenn ich sehe was die mit SC2 abziehen (3 Episoden) dann weiß ich auch ned ob ich noch lange PC spielen werde - bin jetzt 26 - ich habe noch die goldenen Zeiten des Pcs erlebt - aber seit Crysis, Warhead, Gothic 3 um nur einige Enttäuschungen zu erwähnen, kommt es mir so vor, als ob die Publisher nur noch auf *kurzfristigen *Gewinn aus sind. 

Nich dass die früher kein Geld machen wollten - aber: heutzutage kündigt man ein spiel 2 wochen nach den ersten plänen an,  dann zeigt man screenshots die eindeutig mit photoshop oder ähnlichem bearbeitet sind - dann veröffentlich man noch mehr videos und screens - die PC Mags überbieten sich mit lobenden berichten - obwohl noch keiner ne laufende Version gesehen hat. Dann geht der *Hype *erst richtig los - dann werden sys voraussetzungen genannt, die einfach nur lachhaft sind, jetzt kommt der Fehler der Gamer: sie (j*a auch ich!!!*) lassen sich vom hype anstecken und bestellen das game vor, damit sies ja bei release spielen können.
Dann kommt der release tag immer näher - die entwickler *MÜSSEN *merken dass es nicht so toll wird wie versprochen -aber im gegensatz zu früher (kommt mir zumindest so vor - vielleicht auch weil die games immer komplexer werden) wird trotzdem auf biegen und brechen ne unfertige version veröffentlicht und der gamer ist der dumme!

puhhh so viel wollt ich eigentlich ned schreiben - danke fürs lesen und ich würde mich über kommentare freuen!!

MFG
H5N1


----------



## El_Cativo (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



> Wenn es ein Spiel gäbe das der absolute Hammer wäre aber nur bei deinen Freund laufen würde weil er Hardware im Wert von 6000€  hat würdest du natürlich auch gut bewerten wenn weil dein Freund es ja spielen kann.
> Aber das war auch nur Ironie denn das würdest du garantiert nicht tuen.


Das ist doch Unfug. Gegenfrage, macht die Tatsache, dass der Bugatti Veyron oder der Enzo Ferrari abartig teuer sind und daher nur von einem sehr kleinen erlauchten und gut betuchten Prozentsatz der Menschheit erworben werden kann die Autos in irgendeiner Weise schlechter ? Das Argument zählt nicht. Wenn das spiel die 6000€ teure Hardware entsprechend ausreizen würde um ein dementsprechendes Feuerwerk abzubrennen (mal vorrausgesetzt das Gameplay, Story usw passen auch) wäre eine entsprechend hohe Wertung verdient und angebracht. Klar müsste dann entsprechend im Test erwähn werdem, dass entsprechende Hardware notwenig ist.

Zur Sachlage allgemein. Ich habe das Spiel selber nicht auf dem PC probiert (bisher?!). Ich hab es allerdings auf der PS3 komplett durchgezockt und rein von der spielerischen Qualität hat es die wertung absolt verdient


----------



## CoDii84 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Eigentlich müsste man sich bei euch beschweren, den ihr habt es nicht geschaft mal einen Hardware Test durch zu führen oder sowas.
Ich spreche hier auf euren Artikel in der Ausgabe 01/09 an. Es gibt bei fast keine Test sowas wie ein Technik-Check. Der würde vielen Spielern helfen auch herrauszufinden wie gut das Spiel bei den läuft. Eurer Konkurrent die GameStar war da schon besser. Die haben einen Technik-Check wo man sogar sehen kann das bei ihnen keines der ATI-Karten mit dem Spiel klappte. Bei euch steht lediglich die Mindestanforderung drin, wo sogar eine ATI vorgeschlagen wird. Ihr seit 5 Jahre älter als die GameStar, doch was das Magazin angeht finde ich sind ihre Tests meist besser und besitzen einen, der hier auch nötigen, Technik-Check.

Sowas müsstet ihr schon aufnehmen wenn ihr eine (sozusagen) Werbetafel für Spiele seit.

Um mal auf eurer Wertung zu kommen. Wenn man das Spiel spielen kann, so wie ich und wenige andere finde ich sie gerechtfertigt, doch wenn man wie viele da draußen es nicht spielen kann, dann ist die Wertung mehr als hochgegriffen (Wie sie auch bei Crysis war^^).
Hättet ihr einen gründlichen Hardware-Test durchgeführt, dann wär eurer Wertung nicht so hoch ausgefallen.


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Querkopp am 05.12.2008 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 05.12.2008 17:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






siehst du,,vieleicht solltest du hier wirklich mehr lesen,aber was kann man bei deinen acht grandios erstellten posts schon erwarten,,,also,hättest du mehr gelesen hättest du in einem anderen thread gesehn das wohl schon ein test mit 6500 systemen gemacht wurde,wonach 60% garnicht starten konnten,20% sich mit dauernden abstürzen zufrieden geben mussten,15% mit texturproblemen zu kämpfen hatten und die übrigen 5%kaum bzw keine probleme hatten,,aber stimmt die haben sicher alle schlechtoptimierte rechner bzw ne geklaute windowsversion drauf,,,,,mehr hab ich mit dir nich zu besprechen,du hast dich kurz nach deiner anmeldung hier schon ins abseits gestellt


----------



## onkelotto (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

. . . .selbstverständlich abwerten - und in Zukunft nur noch Verkaufsversionen testen.
Dazu mit Euren Mitbewerbern (zb. Gamestar) dominanter mit den Publishern
umgehen . Die Lutscher sollen froh sein das ihr deren Games vorstellt -und testet .


----------



## Shubbidu (5. Dezember 2008)

System am 05.12.2008 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt:


Man schaue sich nur mal die Ergebnisse der aktuellen Gamestar-Umfrage an:
http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=842&pk=8980

*Von über 7200 Leuten, die das Spiel käuflich erworben haben, also Original, können 66% (also gut zwei Drittel) das Spiel nicht spielen, weil sich das Spiel erst gar nicht vernünftig starten läßt und aus verschiedensten Gründen abstürzt.* Weitere ca. 28% können spielen, müssen aber häufige Abstürze oder sehr niedrige Performance erdulden, und *lediglich 6% können ohne Probleme spielen!!!*

Das spricht eine deutliche Sprache, wie ich finde. Das ist in meinen Augen nach Gothic 3 und Götterdämmerung ein weiterer riesen Skandal, auf den Medien wie PCGames und Gamestar viel stärker mit negativer Berichterstattung reagieren sollten. Hier muß durch ein Mehr an schlechter Publicity *Druck auf den Hersteller* ausgeübt werden.
V
Im Grunde sind DIE auf EUCH angewiesen, nicht andersrum!

Fazit: vorübergehend *deutlich abwerten* und *ausdrücklich vom Kauf abraten!* Für solche Fälle kann man etwa auch spezielle Auszeichnungen wie "Faß ohne Boden" (gab's glaub bei Stern TV mal) oder "Arschbombe des Monats" oder "Bug-Katastrophe des Monats/ der Woche" vergeben.

Mal ganz ehrlich: dieses "Wäre ein super Spiel, WENN...", was bringt mir das? Nichts. Man muss das bewerten was vorliegt. Sicher, WENN es laufen würde, DANN wäre GTA4 ein super Spiel, aber es lässt sich ja bei zwei Dritteln der Leute nichtmal starten.


----------



## Dr-Brot (5. Dezember 2008)

Also ich finde gar keine Wertung zu vergeben nicht gut. Der Entwickler/Publisher wird ja dadurch schon fast belohnt da das Spiel wegen der Fehler nicht verissen wird. Ich finde solange (starke) Technische Probleme auftreten sollte es eine vorrübergehendes "Strafabwertung" von ca. -10% (Spielspasswertung) geben, die solange gelten bis die Probleme behoben worden sind.
Wie im Biathlon eben, wenn man daneben geschossen hat muss man eine Strafrunde absolvieren....


----------



## Goddess (5. Dezember 2008)

Petra Fröhlich schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinen Sie, liebe Leser - hat GTA 4 eine Wertung verdient oder nicht? Wie soll sich die Redaktion Ihrer Meinung nach in solchen und ähnlichen Fällen künftig verhalten? Bitte nutzen Sie die Kommentarfunktion.


GTA IV hätte dann eine Wertung verdient, wenn sie aufgrund eines Tests der Verkaufsversion zustande gekommen wäre. So wäre es nur recht und gerecht, wenn ihr euch eingesteht, hier Mist gebaut zu haben. Im Heftartikel stand, das Sebastian das Spiel 10 Stunden lang beim Publisher getestet hat, und 30 Stunden lang auf einer XBOX 360. Wie er dadurch auf eine 92% Bewertung eines, wie ich meine, doch sehr umfangreichen Titels wie GTA IV kommen konnte, ist mir schleierhaft. 

Seid bitte so ehrlich, und testet ein Spiel erst, wenn es in einer finalen Version in den Handel kommt. Wertet GTA IV Konsequent ab, nicht um ein paar 5% Punkte, sondern um 25. Denn wenn sehr viele Spieler Probleme haben, verdient das Spiel keine endgültige Wertung. Die Bewertung nachträglich zirückzunehmen bringt auch nichts mehr. Gesteht den Fehler in der nächsten Ausgabe ein, berichtet ehrlich über die Verkaufsversion, und vergebt auf dieser Basis eine neue Wertung.

Es ist ja leider nicht das erstemal, das so ein Debakel passiert ist, Gothic 3 war auch so ein Fall. Da habt ihr euch mit Jubelmeldungen überschlagen, habt euch noch für die Bewertung verteidigt auch als schon offensichtlich gewesen ist, was für ein Verhau Gothic 3 war. Nachdem ein wenig Gras über diese Sache gewachsen ist, habt ihr euch doch noch dazu entschlossen, den Fehler den ihr da gemacht habt einzugestehen. Gelernt habt ihr bisher nicht viel daraus, wie nun an GTA IV erkennbar ist. Mein Vorschlag wäre, hört auf bei den Publishern zu testen, verschiebt Tests auf einen Zeitpunkt nach dem Release, und hechelt nicht den Publishern hinterher. Das könnte eurem angeschlagenen Ruf nur gut tun!


----------



## Mirkoramon (5. Dezember 2008)

Für mich ist das Game die Enttäuschung des Jahres. Ich hatte mich so sehr auf GTA 4 gefreut und dann das...... Mein System ist nicht mehr das neuste aber für GTA 4 hätte es doch reichen müssen (Q9300~3200Mhz, 2*8800GTS 512Ram, 8 GB Ram). Da läuft selbst Crysis besser.


----------



## bundesgerd (5. Dezember 2008)

Ist doch einfach, wiederholt den Test mit der aktuellen Verkaufsversion und bewertet objektiv. Das, was ihr da bewertet habt, hat aufgrund ALLER technischer Probleme gerade mal 70% verdient. Spielspass würde ich 95% geben, wenns denn läuft. Es würde mich interessieren, wie ein verbugtes und mit einem benutzerfeindlichen Kopierschutz versehenes Spiel eine solche Prozentzahl erreichen konnte, ahja, durch intensives Testen der Xbox-Version...was soll ich da noch von Euch halten? Die Objektivität ist im Ars****.


----------



## Neudi (5. Dezember 2008)

Gründe für eine deftige Abwertung:

1. 60 Minuten und mehr für eine Installation mit Registrationszwang für mehrere Plattformen ist eine Zumutung (ich musste das 2mal durchmachen, Laptop + Destkop)
2.Das es bei ATI Usern so gut wie gar nicht läuft (egal ob aufgeräumtes System oder nicht) ist ebenfalls unfassbar.
3.Kamera beim Autofharen ist furchtbar, man muss selbst nachjustieren mit der Maus, außerdem sind die Savegams von anderen Rechnern inkompatibel (bei mir zumindest).

Tja wenns aber einmal läuft machts scheiße viel Spaß, schwierig da ne gerechte Wertung zu finden.


----------



## Fezzo (5. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man auf die Pcgames.de kommt, erscheint oben Rechts eine größere GTA IV Werbung. Ist doch klar, dass PC GAMES dem Spiel 92 % Punkte gibt obwohl es sich auf den meisten Rechnern nicht mal starten lässt, man will ja den lieben Werbepartner nicht vergraulen. PC GAMES hat für mich definitiv iviel Glaubwürdigkeit eingebüßt. Auf die Testergebnisse geb ich jedenfalls gar nichts mehr.


----------



## GodsWeapon (5. Dezember 2008)

Lasst die 92 % einfach, denn mit dem nächsten Patch werden diejenigen, die momentan Probleme haben, doch sowieso erlöst (nehme ich an). Die Wertung abändern würde ich nur wenn es NIEMANDEN gebe, der vernünftig spielen kann.


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

GodsWeapon am 05.12.2008 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Lasst die 92 % einfach, denn mit dem nächsten Patch werden diejenigen, die momentan Probleme haben, doch sowieso erlöst (nehme ich an). Die Wertung abändern würde ich nur wenn es NIEMANDEN gebe, der vernünftig spielen kann.




du laberst müll


----------



## STF (5. Dezember 2008)

Goddess am 05.12.2008 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Petra Fröhlich schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich kann Goddess nur zustimmen.
Klar, das Kind ist nun erstmal (wieder) in den Brunnen gefallen, daher sollte man für die Zukunft (wirklich) daraus lernen.
Es nützt einem als Leser eines Test wenig, wenn das Testobjekt nicht genau der gleichen Version (mit allen Vor- & Nachteilen) entspricht, die man auch als Kunde im Laden erwerben kann. Ob man nun abwertet oder keine Wertung vergibt kann man ja diskutieren.
Jedenfalls solltet ihr nun auch gelernt haben, dass man den Publishern/Entwicklern nicht mehr einfach blind vertrauen kann/darf, auch wenn er in der Vergangenheit gut gearbeitet hat.
Ebenso Versprechen wie: 
"In der Verkaufsversion sind diese Probleme/Bugs dann gefixt bzw. nicht mehr enthalten"
sollte man nicht viel bis gar keinem Glauben schenken.
Vor allem mit der eigenen Hardware, auf mehreren gleichen & unterschiedlichen System testen. Nur so kann man doch erst entscheiden was wirklich Sache ist.

Ist man wirklich von den Publishern so abhängig?  
Wenn ja, dann läuft aber einiges schief.   

PS: 
Ich bin einer der glücklichen, bei dem das Spiel, bis auf Performance & Schatten- u. Texturflimmern, funktioniert. 
Viel Spaß macht es mir auch. Ob das nun 88, 90, 92 oder 95% sind aber für mich Zahlenspielereien.

Spaß kann ja nur aufkommen wenn sich der Frust in Grenzen hält und man das Spiel auch starten/spielen kann. Wenn das aber bei sehr vielen bzw. einer großen Menge nicht so ist, dann kann etwas nicht stimmen.

Über die Kopierschutzmaßnahmen & das Procedere mit den zusätzlich Programmen sollte man aber auch nochmal richtig diskutieren, vor allem mit dem Publisher oder wer halt dafür zuständig ist.


----------



## GodsWeapon (5. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 05.12.2008 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> GodsWeapon am 05.12.2008 18:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein du laberst müll


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

GodsWeapon am 05.12.2008 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 05.12.2008 18:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wenn ich schon höre,die bringen nen patch raus und dann is alles gut,tss du hast doch garkein plan was dieses spiel alles für probleme macht,ich denk bei dir läuft alles,woher willst du wissen das das alles patchbar is?nich umsonst hatt mediamarkt teilweise aine rückrufaction eingeleitet,und wie hier gerade schon erwähnt wurde,

zitat:Von über 7200 Leuten, die das Spiel käuflich erworben haben, also Original, können 66% (also gut zwei Drittel) das Spiel nicht spielen, weil sich das Spiel erst gar nicht vernünftig starten läßt und aus verschiedensten Gründen abstürzt. Weitere ca. 28% können spielen, müssen aber häufige Abstürze oder sehr niedrige Performance erdulden, und lediglich 6% können ohne Probleme spielen!!!

Das spricht eine deutliche Sprache, wie ich finde. Das ist in meinen Augen nach Gothic 3 und Götterdämmerung ein weiterer riesen Skandal, auf den Medien wie PCGames und Gamestar viel stärker mit negativer Berichterstattung reagieren sollten. Hier muß durch ein Mehr an schlechter Publicity Druck auf den Hersteller ausgeübt werden


so und jetzt schnabel zu,,,,


----------



## Van83 (5. Dezember 2008)

Ja also ich habe die PCGames zeitschrift einige tage vor GTA 4 release bekommen und konnte anhand des GTA4 tests lesen das alles gut an dem game ist (92.. da dacht ich mir ok.. holst es dir gleich in der früh wenn das spiel rauskommt.
Anschliessend die beschissene installation gemeistert und ebenso mich von der grottenschlechten performance beeindrucken lassen.. dann schaute ich auf der PCGames seite nach was andere leute so behaupten und da lese ich:" PCGames: Bitte das Spiel noch nicht kaufen, es ist eine Katastrophe im moment".
Also wieso wurde das vorher nicht erwähnt ?

Ich wünsch mir in Zukunft von der PCGames einen Test auf ihrer Inet seite von dem Spiel NACHDEM es rausgekommen ist..  das müssen auch nicht alle spiele sein, vielleicht nur die, auf die viele so hoffnungsvoll warten


----------



## GodsWeapon (5. Dezember 2008)

wenn ich schon höre,die bringen nen patch raus und dann is alles gut,tss du hast doch garkein plan was dieses spiel alles für probleme macht,ich denk bei dir läuft alles,woher willst du wissen das das alles patchbar is?nich umsonst hatt mediamarkt teilweise aine rückrufaction eingeleitet,und wie hier gerade schon erwähnt wurde,

zitat:Von über 7200 Leuten, die das Spiel käuflich erworben haben, also Original, können 66% (also gut zwei Drittel) das Spiel nicht spielen, weil sich das Spiel erst gar nicht vernünftig starten läßt und aus verschiedensten Gründen abstürzt. Weitere ca. 28% können spielen, müssen aber häufige Abstürze oder sehr niedrige Performance erdulden, und lediglich 6% können ohne Probleme spielen!!!

Das spricht eine deutliche Sprache, wie ich finde. Das ist in meinen Augen nach Gothic 3 und Götterdämmerung ein weiterer riesen Skandal, auf den Medien wie PCGames und Gamestar viel stärker mit negativer Berichterstattung reagieren sollten. Hier muß durch ein Mehr an schlechter Publicity Druck auf den Hersteller ausgeübt werden


so und jetzt schnabel zu,,,, [/quote]

ja aber DU kannst AUCH nicht wissen ob alles patchbar ist  PP


----------



## warthog2k (5. Dezember 2008)

STF am 05.12.2008 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 05.12.2008 17:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, diese beiden Aussagen kann ich auch nur unterschreiben. Lernt endlich mal aus euren Fehlern. Ihr seid für Publisher und Entwickler die erste Adresse, denn wenn ihr schlechte Wertungen vergebt merken die das mehr, als wenn hier ein paar zum Boykott aufrufen, an den sich dann doch nur ein paar Handvoll halten. Aber eine schlechte Wertung - die gut begründet ist - haut kräftiger rein.

Von daher auch meine Bitte: erst die Verkaufsversion testen, so wie wir Kunden die auch in den Händen halten werten. Mir ist vollkommen klar, dass ihr dann hinter der Konkurrenz seid, die ein Spiel schon längst getestet hat. Aber dafür berichtet ihr wenigstens auch über eine wirklich finale Version während die Konkurrenz wieder die "zurechtgerückten" Testmuster teste musste. In meinen Augen hättet ihr dadurch deutlich gewonnen!


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

ja aber DU kannst AUCH nicht wissen ob alles patchbar ist  PP






dazu sind es im moment einfach zu viele,wie lange soll denn das dauern,,das sind die sicher n jahr mit beschäftigt,,das sind ja nich n paar kleine bugs,sonder richtig elementare probleme,die es nichtmal erlauben zb die installation abzuschließen,ich für meinen teil würde mich freuen wenn ich sagen könnte das ich ne schlechte performance hätte,aber ich hab ja leider noch NICHTS gesehn vom spiel,,und jetzt sag mir mal wie ich n patch aufspielen soll wenn ich es garnich komplett installieren kann


----------



## TP-Solo (5. Dezember 2008)

warthog2k am 05.12.2008 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> STF am 05.12.2008 18:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DITO.

Aber wenigstens fragt uns PC Games nach unser Meinung zu dem Test. Finde ich eine sehr gute Entscheidung. Meine Meinung außerdem: Raus mit der Bewertung solange das Spiel nicht einwandfrei laüft bzw. bis R* einen Patch herausgebracht hat! Und demnächst Bugs mit einbringen. Danke


----------



## BIRNE21 (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke die Wertung hat es schon verdient, ABER WARUM ZUM TEUFEL TESTET IHR EIN SPIEL MIT MIN. 40h SPIELZEIT GERADE MAL 10h UND PACKT ES AUF LÄCHERLICHE 3 SEITEN IM HEFT??????????????????????


----------



## STF (5. Dezember 2008)

warthog2k am 05.12.2008 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist vollkommen klar, dass ihr dann hinter der Konkurrenz seid, die ein Spiel schon längst getestet hat. Aber dafür berichtet ihr wenigstens auch über eine wirklich finale Version während die Konkurrenz wieder die "zurechtgerückten" Testmuster teste musste. In meinen Augen hättet ihr dadurch deutlich gewonnen!



Ganz genau.
Aber in der heutigen Zeit scheinen Objektivität/Aufrichtigkeit etc. ja erst nach dem schnöden Mammon zu kommen.   

Dann brauche ich aber auch keinen Test.
Denn vom Publisher/Entwickler kann ich mich auch beweihräuchern lassen...


----------



## El_Cativo (5. Dezember 2008)

BIRNE21 am 05.12.2008 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke die Wertung hat es schon verdient, ABER WARUM ZUM TEUFEL TESTET IHR EIN SPIEL MIT MIN. 40h SPIELZEIT GERADE MAL 10h UND PACKT ES AUF LÄCHERLICHE 3 SEITEN IM HEFT??????????????????????


Hast du den test überhaupt gelesen ?
Dort steht: "Nach etwa *40 Stunden auf der xBox 360* und 10 Stunden mit der PC-Version..."
Da die Konsolen- und PC Fassung inhaltsgleich sind, sollte das ja wohl ausreichen um ein fundiertes Urteil abzugeben


----------



## Mr-Phil (5. Dezember 2008)

Also bei mir hat es auf anhieb funktioniert...
Mit einer ATI karte!!!
Und von daher kann ich die 92 gut verstehen weil es einfach geeeeeiiil ist!!!


----------



## Querkopp (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				stawacz79 am 05.12.2008 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Querkopp am 05.12.2008 17:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ins Abseits stellt man sich eher, wenn man anderen Usern über den Mund fährt, so wie Du es bereits mehrfach getan hast......

Mit Meinungsäußerungen in einer Demokratie kann man sich nur ins Abseits stellen, wenn der Gegenüber außer Pöbeleien wenig zu sagen hat.......

Ich verweise abermals auf meine Sig.

Das Spiel ist eines der besten Spiele, die  ich seit langem auf dem PC gespielt habe. Allein die Dialoge sind teilweise herrlich sarkastisch. Die Liebe zum Detail ist grandios. Eine Abwertung würde dem schlichtweg nicht gerecht, sondern nur dem Frust der User, die Probleme haben.

6.500 Systeme von 50.000 + x verkauften Exemplaren mit 60%, die Problemen haben........

Und nun kannst Du bitte deinem Weltfrust wieder freien Lauf lassen.


----------



## Boesor (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich gebe persönlich nicht das meiste auf eine Zahl, die auf dem Spielspaß einer Person basiert.
Daher reicht mir völlig, wenn darauf hingewiesen wird (online reicht aus Gründen der Aktualität völlig), dass viele (nicht alle) Spieler Probleme mit dem Spiel haben.

Und über die Gründe den Test vor dem Verkaufsstart zu publizieren brauchen wir doch nicht ernsthaft zu diskutieren. 
Wirtschaftliche Zwänge sind nunmal auch bei Zeitschriften gegeben.


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Querkopp am 05.12.2008 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 05.12.2008 17:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich werde auf deine engstirnige,lernresistente art nicht weiter eingehn,das ist es mir garnich wert


----------



## santaclaus333 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Wertung weg!


----------



## CreechNB (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Querkopp am 05.12.2008 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 05.12.2008 17:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn du schon so oft auf deine Signatur verweißt, dann beseitige auch bitte den Rechtschreibfehler. Ist nicht böse gemeint, würde mich auch eigentlich nicht stören (bin ja selbst nie fehlerlos), aber wenn du schon immer drauf hinweißt, dann wirkt es halt etwas seltsam Oo


----------



## Querkopp (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Was der gute Alfred Tetzlaff mit meiner orthografischen Schwäche und das alles in Summe mit GTA IV zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir zwar nicht, aber ich entschuldige mich natürlich dafür.

Wenngleich ich derzeit keine Fehler entdecken kann.....


"ich werde auf deine engstirnige,lernresistente art nicht weiter eingehn,das ist es mir garnich wert 2"

Predictable.....

(gar nicht)


----------



## patsche (5. Dezember 2008)

El_Cativo am 05.12.2008 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> BIRNE21 am 05.12.2008 19:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sinnfreier gehts wohl nicht mehr.
am besten testet PC games einfach nur die konsolenversionen, das wäre einfacher.


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Querkopp am 05.12.2008 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Was der gute Alfred Tetzlaff mit meiner orthografischen Schwäche und das alles in Summe mit GTA IV zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir zwar nicht, aber ich entschuldige mich natürlich dafür.
> 
> Wenngleich ich derzeit keine Fehler entdecken kann.....
> 
> ...




einen tip geb ich dir noch,vieleicht solltest du dich ein wenig anpassen,sonst werden deine gespräche hier im forum ziemlich einseitig verlaufen


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2008)

patsche am 05.12.2008 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 05.12.2008 19:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als ich das gelesen hab, musste ich auch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Mag ja sein, dass die Versionen vom Inhalt gleich sein, aber wie will man denn testen ob es Probleme bei diversen Missionen oder was auch immer auf dem PC kommt. Aber ich fürchte, dass es durch diese Games Group noch schlimmer wird.  Da wird dann wohl alles in einen Topf geschmissen.


----------



## Querkopp (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Querkopp am 05.12.2008 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Was der gute Alfred Tetzlaff mit meiner orthografischen Schwäche und das alles in Summe mit GTA IV zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir zwar nicht, aber ich entschuldige mich natürlich dafür.
> 
> Wenngleich ich derzeit keine Fehler entdecken kann.....
> 
> ...



Jetzt habe ich gesehen, was Du meintest.   

Man sollte auch lesen, was man per Copy-Paste einfügt. Der Fehler steckte in der SIG.
Ist geändert.   

"einen tip geb ich dir noch,vieleicht solltest du dich ein wenig anpassen,sonst werden deine gespräche hier im forum ziemlich einseitig verlaufen "

Danke für den Hinweis - aber in meinem Alter passt man sich nicht mehr an. Man äußert seine eigene Meinung. Diesmal muss ich auf meinen Nick verweisen.


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Querkopp am 05.12.2008 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Querkopp am 05.12.2008 20:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





au na das würd mich jetzt aber interessieren,na wie alt bist du denn kleiner(auch wenn ich nicht erwarte das du die warheit sagst)15 oder 16


----------



## Deadmaker6-6 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Ich denke auch das sich die PC Games Redakteure hier ganz schön verarscht haben lassen von Rockstar.

Mit solch groben Problemen kann man ein Spiel (noch) nicht so gut Bewerten. Bin auch schon langjähriger Abo Kunde und darüber echt enttäuscht das es keine ehrlichen Meinungen mehr gibt. Denke auch das der Inhalt Klasse sein wird, trotzdem muss verstärkt auf diese Probleme hingewiesen werden. Wird echt Zeit das sich da was ändert.

Fakt ist eins, das Spiel hat ein Problem. Andere Games laufen auch auf zig verschieden Systemen und da gibts nicht so ein Theater wie bei GTA 4. 

Ich kann PCGames auch verstehen. Wenn ein Magazin die Fakten aufn Tisch legt und 20 andere Magazine das gleiche Spiel mit positven Berwertungen überschütten, was wird dann wohl das Ende vom Lied sein? Im Schlimmsten Fall gibts keine vorab Infos über nachfolgende Spiele vom Hersteller für das "schlecht" bewertende Magazin, was das für Kreise zieht kann sich eigentlich jeder ausmahlen. Da schließ ich mich doch lieber der allgemeinen positiven Meinung an und bin erstmal auf der "sicheren" Seite. Hinterher kann ich ja wieder bisschen die Wogen glätten.

Denkt bitte darüber nach wie ihr zukünftigt eurer Magazin führen wollt.


----------



## Succer (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Solange die Bugs nicht den Spielspaß beeinträchtigen sollten sie nicht mit in die Wertung einfließen! Und dieser Beginnt mit dem Drücken des "Play" Buttons! Startprobleme, Installationszwang von anderen Anwendungen und der Kopierschutz sollten zwar angemerkt werden, aber nicht mit in die Wertung einfließen.

Aber generell gilt natürlich: Der Tester kann nur bewerten, was er erlebt. Gesetz dem Fall, der Tester hatte keinerlei Schwierigkeiten, das Speil zum Laufen zu kommen, ein Großteil der Community jedoch schon, sollte das nicht zu einer Neubewertung führen, dafür sind die Lesertests da!


----------



## boss3D (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Meiner Meinung nach sollte ausnahmslos jedes Spiel bewertet werden, dass die Redaktion in einem, vom Hersteller als "fertig" bezeichneten, Zustand erreicht. Allerdings sollten derartige Probleme schon zu Release in die Bewertung einfließen.

Dass GTA IV auf den PCs von einer Menge Leute problemlos laufen würde, wie ihr sagt, kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. 
Ich persönlich hätte GTA IV beim Test mit 75 % bewertet und dann mit jedem Patch, der Fehler behebt, aufgewertet. Wenn Rockstars Game dann überhaupt auf 85 % kommt, sollten die schon gflücklich sein ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## patsche (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

spielerich hin oder her, fakt ist wenn ich spielen will muß ich diesen ganzen mist mit installieren bzw. mich anmelden, also gehört der kram untergeordnet doch mit zum spiel (weil ohne gehts ja bekanntlich nicht).

der rotz gehört also nochmal getestet aus, ende........und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit 40h xbox version gespielt.   


ps: achja, MEINE MEINUNG.


----------



## BIRNE21 (5. Dezember 2008)

Shadow_Man am 05.12.2008 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 05.12.2008 21:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



klar hab ich den Test gelesen...doch letztendlich wurde die PC Version nur 10h getestet, is mir egal ob die das vorher schon gespielt haben...denn es geht um die PC Version! Und die wurde zu wenig getestet!!

und selbst wenn es ingesamt 50h Test sind, reichen doch dafür keine 3 Seiten?? Jedes furz Spiel mit ner Wertung unter 60 bekommt eine ganze Seite, aber GTA IV, was überall Höchstwertungen erreicht hat (jedenfalls auf der Konsole) muss sich mit 3 Seiten begnügen?? Und dann wird darin nur bissl allgemein rumgefaselt?? Vor ein paar Jahren noch hätte ein Spiel von solchem Kalieber die Titelstory, 10 Seiten Test, 20 Minuten Video und ne Komplettlösung in einem Heft bekommen.....jedenfalls war es bei Half-Life 2 so


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				patsche am 05.12.2008 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> spielerich hin oder her, fakt ist wenn ich spielen will muß ich diesen ganzen mist mit installieren bzw. mich anmelden, also gehört der kram untergeordnet doch mit zum spiel (weil ohne gehts ja bekanntlich nicht).
> 
> der rotz gehört also nochmal getestet aus, ende........und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit 40h xbox version gespielt.
> 
> ...



Bei GTA 5 wird dann die Handy-Version getestet. "Ja auf dem Handy lief es, aber die PC Version ließ sich nicht starten, dennoch vergeben wir 92 Prozent und einen Award."


----------



## patsche (5. Dezember 2008)

BIRNE21 am 05.12.2008 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 05.12.2008 21:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich glaube nicht, dass du gemeint warst.


----------



## patsche (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Shadow_Man am 05.12.2008 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 05.12.2008 22:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol, dazu sag ich nur 'gothic III the beginning'.


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Meine Meinung:

Entweder Werung aussetzen oder Spiel schlecht bewerten und einen Nach-Test zu einem spaeteren Zeitpunkt.

Irgendwie muss man den Entwicklern doch klarmachen, dass jetzt ein Zustand Ueberhand nimmt, den absolut kein Spieler gutheissen kann. Wenn die PC-Magazine dem nicht entgegentreten - wer dann?


----------



## Akkulader (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

ganz klar - abwerten!!!

die entwickler wussten von den problemen!
übersehen kann man sie nicht!

trotzdem wurde das spiel rausgebracht.. unverschämtheit!

unfertige spiele haben keine 92% verdient!


----------



## Shinizm (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Ich seh das wie die meisten hier. Die Umstände die mit dem Spiel verbunden sind, gepaart mit der Anzahl an möglichen Bugs rechtfertigt keine Wertung und sollte ausgesetzt werden.


----------



## bravo (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Also die GTA Schachtel liegt bei mir hier auf dem Tisch. Ehrlich gesagt, hab ich mich noch nicht getraut das Ding auszupacken und zu installieren. Das liegt aber weniger an den Bugs von denen ihr hier schreibt, sondern eher daran, dass mir die ganze DRM-Geschichte, über die ich (blöderweise erst nachträglich) gelesen habe, sehr bedenklich vor kommt.
Es interessiert mich eigentlich weniger, zig verschiedene Online-Accounts irgendwo anzulegen, das Game zusätzlich noch im Netz aktivieren und dann hoffen, dass die kopiergeschützte DVD überhaupt lesbar ist.

Ich glaube, dass ich einer gecrackten Version mehr vertrauen schenken würde, als das Original vom Hersteller auf meine Festplatte zu lassen... Das ist für mich bedenklich genug, um das Spiel wieder zurück zu geben.

Aus diesem Grund halte ich auch jegliche Wertung wie gut das Spiel evtl. sein könnte für irrelevant.


----------



## slaindevil (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Das Spiel stürzte bei mir ständig ab mit nem RESC10 Error.

Bis ich mal in einem Thread im Steamforum auf den Tip gestoßen bin, die Videoaufnahmefunktion des Editors zu deaktivieren.

Seitdem ist das Spiel nicht mehr abgestürzt und läuft flott mit allen Reglern auf Max.

Einziges Manko, ab und an in weiter Ferne ein Texturenflackern... Aber das empfinde ich nicht weiter als schlimm.


----------



## Leertaste (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Ich glaube euer "Kollege" von 4players.de sagt alles was man dazu sagen kann: http://www.4players.de/4players.php/kommentar/Spielkultur/1866193/0/index.html


----------



## bravo (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Leertaste am 05.12.2008 23:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube euer "Kollege" von 4players.de sagt alles was man dazu sagen kann: http://www.4players.de/4players.php/kommentar/Spielkultur/1866193/0/index.html


Wenn die Spielemagazine NUR den Spielinhalt, aber das drumherum nicht bewerten, dann sind die Bewertungen sinnlos. Die Wertung hat ja - wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe - den Sinn, einen gewissen Anhaltspunkt für eine Kaufeintscheidung zu liefern. Bei einem hoch bewerteten Spiel, gehe ich also davon aus, dass es mir Spaß macht und gefällt (wenn's das richtige Genre ist). Muß ich mich aber über das Drumherum ärgern, macht es keinen Spaß... Also ist auch eine Bewertung die das nicht mitbewertet, in meinen Augen nicht aussagekräftig.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Leertaste am 05.12.2008 23:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube euer "Kollege" von 4players.de sagt alles was man dazu sagen kann: http://www.4players.de/4players.php/kommentar/Spielkultur/1866193/0/index.html



Wenn es bei denen so supertoll läuft und aussieht, dann mögen sie mir doch bitte die gleiche Version schicken.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Shadow_Man am 05.12.2008 23:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Leertaste am 05.12.2008 23:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4P hat bei mir nicht durch den Test an sich, sondern durch vehemesten Verteidigen ihres zweifelhaften Standpunkts massiv an Ansehen verloren.

Oder anders: 4P Wertungen kannste in die Tonne treten, wenn sie selbst argumentieren,ihre Wertungen seien rein subjektiv...


----------



## drexen (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Ganz einfach: Die haben einfach die XBox360 Version 2 Wochen vor PC Release genommen und sie durch einen Emulator gejagdt. Das erklärt die miese Performace, das Erklärt die miese Grafik. Sie wollen zum geringstmöglichen Preis das Weihnachtsegschäft für den "unbeliebten" PC mitnehmen. An Konsolenspieler lässt sich so viel einfacher Geld verdienen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Spassbremse am 05.12.2008 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 05.12.2008 23:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eben, auf der einen Seite tun sie immer so super kritisch. Gothic 3 Addon oder das neue Tomb Raider wurden da ja ziemlich lächerlich gemacht, auch wenn's beim ersten wohl zurecht ist.
Und hier wenn es sich um GTA 4 handelt, ist es plötzlich ganz anders. Seltsame Logik.



			
				drexen am 06.12.2008 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach: Die haben einfach die XBox360 Version 2 Wochen vor PC Release genommen und sie durch einen Emulator gejagdt. Das erklärt die miese Performace, das Erklärt die miese Grafik. Sie wollen zum geringstmöglichen Preis das Weihnachtsegschäft für den "unbeliebten" PC mitnehmen. An Konsolenspieler lässt sich so viel einfacher Geld verdienen...



Dafür steht ja das DRM: Das Ruckelt Mal.


----------



## slaindevil (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Bei Performance Problemen oder Out of memory -> Videoaufnahme Funktion abschalten!

Ansonsten:
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=762088


----------



## Medeiros (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Dieses Spiel ist eine Schande! Peinlich!


----------



## patsche (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Shadow_Man am 06.12.2008 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 05.12.2008 23:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie gesagt, speziell herr luibl's logik läst stark zu wünschen übrieg, er zieht bei tomb raider über jeden winzigen fehler her und wertet dadurch das gesamte spiel in den keller, stimmt aber herr'n kautz bei seiner gta wertung voll und ganz zu.


----------



## NoCheats (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Shadow_Man am 06.12.2008 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür steht ja das DRM: Das Ruckelt Mal.


----------



## hagren (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Auf jeden Fall massiv abwerten. Es betrifft 
weitaus mehrere Individuen wie 
"normalerweise"- in solch einem Zustand ist 
das Spiel einfach nicht empfehlenswert, und 
dies sollte auch bei der Wertungsvergabe ausschlaggebend sein.


----------



## patsche (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				NoCheats am 06.12.2008 01:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 06.12.2008 00:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Dafür steht ja das DRM: Das Ruckelt Mal.



wohl eher; '*d*as *r*uckelt *m*eistens'


----------



## TheHappyHomo (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*

Es ist klar, dass der generelle Eindruck etwas täuscht, da sich naturgemäß natürlich vorrangig die zu Wort melden, die Probleme haben. Die, die keine Probleme haben, spielen und erfreuen sich am Game.

Was man allerdings im Web so liest, und auch ich erfahren darf, spottet jeder Beschreibung, und habe ich so noch nie erlebt. (M)Ein 1.300€-System läuft auf minimalen Details, das kann es nicht sein...

Eine Abwertung halte ich dahingehend als angemssen.


----------



## El_Cativo (6. Dezember 2008)

patsche am 05.12.2008 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 05.12.2008 19:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und



			
				Shadow_Man am 05.12.2008 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich das gelesen hab, musste ich auch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Mag ja sein, dass die Versionen vom Inhalt gleich sein, aber wie will man denn testen ob es Probleme bei diversen Missionen oder was auch immer auf dem PC kommt. Aber ich fürchte, dass es durch diese Games Group noch schlimmer wird.  Da wird dann wohl alles in einen Topf geschmissen.


Moment, das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. wenn man das spiel auf Konsole komplett gespielt hat, weiß mann was einen alles erwartet, kennt die Story, die Missionen etc. Daher kann man sich von den spielerischen Werten, also Missionsdesign, Abwechslung, Story usw. durchaus ein fundiertes Bild machen. Der Umkerhschluss von Patsche, dass man dann ja nur noch Konsolenversionen testen brauch ist, oder dass ich sowas befürworten würde, ist absolut unsinnig. Natürlich, kann man ein PC-Spiel nicht ausschließlich an seiner Konsolenfassung bewerten. Schließlich gibt es doch gerade bei der Steuerung erhebliche Unterschiede. Deswegen muss man auf jeden Fall auch die PC-Version testen. Ich akzeptiere auch absolut das Argument von Shadow_Man und gebe zu, dass ich da etwas vorschnell war. Denn den Punkt habe ich so nicht beachtet (Asche auf mein Haupt).
Dennoch, abgesehen von solch technischen Dingen, kann man den spielerischen Wert und die spielerischen Inhalte so denk ich gut bewerten. Nach 10 Stunden hat man sicherlich ein gutes Gefühl dafür bekommen, wie sich die steuerungstechnischen und grafischen Unterschiede der PC-Fassung im Vergleich zur Konsolenfassung auswirken.

Oh und nochwas. Man kann imer nur das bewerten, was man selbst erlebt/sieht. Das Spiel ist unter den gebenen Testumständen offensichtlich problemlos gelaufen, es gab also offensichtlich keinerlei Gründe anzunehmen, dass es zu den Problemen kommen würde, die bei vielen anscheinend auftreten. Und ein weiterer Punkt ist, dass Forenwutbrandungen nach einem spielrelease immer ein verzerrtes Bild darüber abgeben, wie häufig und verbreitet die Probleme wirklich sind. denn es stürmen nur diejenigen wütend die Foren, die Probleme haben. die anderen zocken  
Doch dazu (wie groß/verbreitet die Probleme wirklich sind) kann, will und werde ich mich weiter äussern, da ich das Spiel (noch?!?) nicht für den PC besitze, sondern nur die Konsolenfassung gespielt habe.

Letztendlich ist das Fazit dieser ganzen Geschichte wohl, dass unter den gegeben Umständen, mit den Testbedingungen, ähnlich zu Fallout 3 voererst keine wertung vergeben werden sollte.

PS: Bezüglich der Kritik an der Seitenanzahl des Tests: Das ist eine völlig andere Geschichte. Klar darüber kann man sich aufregen, das kann man dumm finden oder sonstwas. Aber eigentlich wurde in diversen Previews das meiste schon gesagt und in einem testbericht konnte garnicht soviel neues geschrieben werden. Außerdem halte ich es doch für sehr zweifelhaft, ob man sowas als "Frechheit" bezeichen kann. aber das nur am Rande


----------



## STF (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				patsche am 06.12.2008 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 06.12.2008 00:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieser "Logik" bin ich auch noch nicht zu Grunde gestiegen...  
Ich musste jedenfalls arg schmunzeln, als ich das gestern dort gelesen habe.
Und auf GIGA (gestern 21:00) hat Hr. Luibl im Telefoninterview auch noch mal den Test zu G3 Götterdämmerung verteidigt.
Verstehe das wer will...


----------



## STF (6. Dezember 2008)

El_Cativo am 06.12.2008 03:26 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Bezüglich der Kritik an der Seitenanzahl des Tests: Das ist eine völlig andere Geschichte. Klar darüber kann man sich aufregen, das kann man dumm finden oder sonstwas. Aber eigentlich wurde in diversen Previews das meiste schon gesagt und in einem testbericht konnte garnicht soviel neues geschrieben werden. Außerdem halte ich es doch für sehr zweifelhaft, ob man sowas als "Frechheit" bezeichen kann. aber das nur am Rande



Eben! 
Man kann es ja sowieso nie allen recht machen.
Hätte der Test 5 o. mehr Seiten gehabt, würden sich jetzt bestimmt viele beschweren, weshalb so "viele" Seiten zu einem Spiel, dass bei vielen schlecht bis gar nicht läuft.


----------



## El_Cativo (6. Dezember 2008)

El_Cativo am 06.12.2008 03:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch dazu (wie groß/verbreitet die Probleme wirklich sind) kann, will und werde ich mich weiter äussern, da ich das Spiel (noch?!?) nicht für den PC besitze, sondern nur die Konsolenfassung gespielt habe.


Oops da ist mir doch ein fehler durchgegangen....
Das soll natürlich heißen "...kann, will und werde ich mich *nicht* weiter äussern, da...."   
Kann es leider nicht mehr editieren


----------



## STF (6. Dezember 2008)

El_Cativo am 06.12.2008 04:24 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 06.12.2008 03:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Kontext betrachtet kann man aber erkennen was du meintest. 



Noch mal zu den Tests:

Man sollte sich vielleicht in der Branche (Zeitschriften, Portale etc.) darauf einigen, dass man nur noch für die Vollversionen Wertungen vergibt. Zu Testexemplaren & Versionen unter anderen Bedingungen kann man ja eine/en Vorabwertung/Vortest oder ein Fazit bzw. einen Eindruck schreiben.
Wer als erstes die Verkaufsversion besitzt, macht nochmal einen ausführlichen Test, vergleicht und gibt eine endgültige Wertung ab. Die Onlineportale bieten ja die Möglichkeit  schnell zu aktualisieren/reagieren. 
Im Nächsten Heft kann man das ganze dann auch gerne etwas umfangreicher kredenzen.

Wenn die Magazine den Publishern etc. nicht mehr wirkliches Vertrauen schenken können/dürfen, dann bringt es keinem Spieler/Kunden etwas, wenn die getestete Version nicht wirklich der Retailversion entspricht.


----------



## CaptProton (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich konnte zuerst das Spiel garnicht installieren da ich laut GTA 4 das Service Pack 3 für XP nicht Installiert habe. STIMMT!!  hab ich nicht, da ich VIsta besitze
Ich konnte das Spiel erst installieren nachdem ich die Setup Datei in "Windows 95 Kompatibilitäts Modus" ausgeführt hatte.
Dann hat es mehrer Stunden gedauert bis ich das Spiel "Aktivieren" konnte.
und jetzt nachdem alles Installiert ist, kann ich trotzdem nicht spielen, da der tolle "Rockstar Games Social Club" abstürzt.

So langsam habe ich die Schnauze voll


----------



## Ampetayne11 (6. Dezember 2008)

System am 05.12.2008 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Man Leute denkt nach, wie unabhängig sind denn Verlage oder Zeitungen heute noch. Besser gesagt Zeitungen wie PC Games oder andere können es sich nicht leisten solche Werbekunden zu verlieren indem sie schlechte Wertungen abgeben. Könnt ihr euch noch an den Ärger zwischen Lidl oder Aldi und der süddeutschen Zeitung entsinnen. Ein kritischer Artikel und dann zog der Konzern die Konsequenzen und alle Anzeigen zurück. Danach stellte sich heraus das die doch der grösste Anzeigenkunde waren. 
Soviel zum Thema freie Presse, investigativer Journalimus und unabhängige Medien.

Wie heisst es so schön:  Wes Brot ich ess, des Lied ich sing


----------



## Mothman (6. Dezember 2008)

Auch geil aus diesem 4players-Kommentar, der weiter vorne gepostet wurde:


			
				4Players schrieb:
			
		

> Wir stehen am liebsten auf Seiten der Zocker.


Aber nur wenn's passt, oder wie? Meiner Ansicht nach sollte eine Seite, wie 4players die Spielergemeinschaft vertreten. Wieso nennen die sich "für Spieler", wenn man sich im Streitfall auf die Seite der Publisher stellt?

Es wird von den Magazinen/Webseiten (sei es jetzt PCG oder 4players) teilweise so getan, als ob Fehler, die beim Test nicht auftraten, einfach für nicht existent erachtet werden. 
"Bei uns war kein Fehler, also was meckert ihr denn?" ... Hallo?! Sollte man seiner Community nicht auch etwas Vertrauen entgegen bringen. Bei der Masse an Beschwerden immer noch die rosarote Brille aufzuhaben und zu sagen "sorry, aber bei uns war alles ok", hat ein wenig was von Ignoranz. 
Dafür ist ja eine Community da, dass die euch auf Brennpunkte, Probleme und Diskussionen bringt, die ihr aufgrund eurer Testmuster eben nicht selbst zu Gesicht bekommt. 
Man sollte zumindest auf die Comm. eingehen und einen neuen Test ansetzen, mit fairen Bedingungen. 
Nur mit einem Standard-System zu testen ist eh lächerlich. Das ist doch dann kein richtiger Test. 
Ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch immer davon ausgegangen, dass zumindest bei der PCG ein Spiel auf unterschiedlichen und unterschiedlich konfigurierten Systemen getestet wird.



			
				4players schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mache gar keinen Hehl daraus, dass es sich für uns gerade besonders bescheuert anfühlt, wie der Anwalt eines Herstellers zu wirken und die Axt der Kritik gegen die Stimmung im eigenen Forum zu richten.


Wieso, wenn die Stimmung aber nunmal so ist?! Ist man jetzt also nicht mehr mit der "Stimmung" zufrieden?! Niemand zwingt euch doch den Anwalt der Hersteller zu spielen...eure Aufgabe sollte es viel mehr sein, die SPIELER (for players^^) zu vertreten.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Dezember 2008)

STF am 06.12.2008 05:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mal zu den Tests:
> 
> Man sollte sich vielleicht in der Branche (Zeitschriften, Portale etc.) darauf einigen, dass man nur noch für die Vollversionen Wertungen vergibt. Zu Testexemplaren & Versionen unter anderen Bedingungen kann man ja eine/en Vorabwertung/Vortest oder ein Fazit bzw. einen Eindruck schreiben.
> Wer als erstes die Verkaufsversion besitzt, macht nochmal einen ausführlichen Test, vergleicht und gibt eine endgültige Wertung ab. Die Onlineportale bieten ja die Möglichkeit  schnell zu aktualisieren/reagieren.
> ...




das sehe ich ähnlich bis genauso.
allerdings ist das wohl 1. schlicht nicht machbar und 2. wollen viele leser auch einen test spätestens zum release haben.

ich hatte gerade kürzlich erst eine aufschlussreiche "diskussion" (so kann mans eigentlich aber nicht nennen, da auf meine argumente kaum oder gar nicht eingegangen wurde) mit einigen leuten von der _games aktuell_ bzw _cynamite_ (ebenfalls aus dem hause computec).

*thema war die fallout 3- wertung, die nach gerade mal 15 stündigem (an-) spielen vergeben würde (andere magazine haben das bekanntich vermieden).*

hier mal ein paar auszüge; wohlgemerkt von redakteuren (!!!): 



			
				Markus Rehmann schrieb:
			
		

> (...)Ja, wir haben Fallout 3 ebenfalls "nur" 15 Stunden auf dem besagten Testevent gespielt. Das ist natürlich absolut nicht der Idealfall, war in diesem Fall aber leider nicht anders möglich. Wie die zitierten Kollegen von der X3 haben aber auch wir beschlossen, dass die Zeit zusammen mit dem regen Erfahrungsaustausch mit den anderen anwesenden Kollegen ausreicht, um eine kompetente Wertung abzugeben.(...)





			
				Dominic Eskofier schrieb:
			
		

> (...)Versteh' mich nicht falsch, aber ich versteh' einfach nicht, dass du dich über eine im Nachhinein völlig gerechtfertigte Wertung aufregst. Die Wertung von Alex Wenzel war vollkommen richtig. Wir haben nicht auf die Testumstände hingewiesen, das war ein absolutes No-Go, da geb ich dir recht.
> 
> Abgesehen davon hat jeder, der bei uns arbeitet wohl schon Hunderte von Spielen durchgespielt. Bei mir ist es so: Ich weiss nach 15 Stunden spielen definitiv, wie die Wertung aussieht. Bei Fallout 3 war mir aber (ich habs privat gespielt) nach weniger als einer Stunde klar, dass da nur eine 9 vorne stehen kann.(...)





			
				Markus Rehmann schrieb:
			
		

> (...)Und es ist auch nicht der Idealfall ein derartiges Spiel nur 15 Stunden zocken zu können. Wir haben uns das nicht ausgesucht und waren auch nicht glücklich darüber. Aber die Alternative wäre gewesen, das Game erst eine Ausgabe später zu testen und dann viel zu spät dran zu sein. Bei so einem wichtigen Titel keine leichte Entscheidung.(...)



das schlimmste an der sache ist aber, dass bis zum schluss scheinbar keiner überhaupt kapiert hat, wo mein problem liegt. 
das fand ich schon arg enttäuschend und auch entlarvend.  

wen es interessiert, hier ist der link zu dem kompletten thread:

 Mangelnde Kommunikationsbereitschaft der Redaktion?!?

(eigentlich könnte ich das auch als eigenes thema eröffnen. hmm mal drüber nachdenken.)


----------



## stawacz79 (6. Dezember 2008)

Bonkic am 06.12.2008 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> STF am 06.12.2008 05:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




auf jeden fall sehr unterhaltsam,auch wenn ich die ansichten der mods dort nich unbedingt nachvollziehn kann,,,was bin ich froh das wir dieses forum hier haben


----------



## STF (6. Dezember 2008)

Bonkic am 06.12.2008 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> das sehe ich ähnlich bis genauso.
> allerdings ist das wohl 1. schlicht nicht machbar und 2. wollen viele leser auch einen test spätestens zum release haben.
> 
> ...
> ...



Warum es nicht machbar ist, liegt aber daran, dass man nicht vorher schonmal auf die Bremse getreten ist & gemeinsam mit anderen Magazinen breite Front gemacht hat.
Nun rutscht die Karre immer weiter in den Dreck...

Ok, wenn die Spieler halt bei den Tests "verarscht" werden wollen, dann sollen sie dass auch bekommen.

Das andere mit Cynamite & Games aktuell muss ich mir mal in Ruhe durchlesen.
Ja, eröffne das Thema mal separat. Dann aber bitte hier mit Link.
Danke.

Nice Day!


----------



## spooky3000 (6. Dezember 2008)

Wertung drastisch runterschrauben.
Solange eine große Anzahl an Anwendern das Spiel nicht installieren oder einwandfrei spielen können, ist die Vermutung von Software- oder Hardwarekonflikten lächerlich, vor allem dann,wenn alle anderen Spiele auf dem Rechner funktionieren.
Ich habe dem Spiel die Wertung von 52% gegeben. Installationslänge, die Anzahl der zu installierenden,jedoch unnötigen Anwendungen sowie zahlreiche Bugs und Speicherprobleme sind eine Frechheit. Wenn das eine Form des Kopierschutzes sein soll, der auch noch ehrliche Spieler mit diversen Problemen bestraft,würde es mich incht wundern,wenn ein Blockbuster auf der XBOX 360 auf dem PC mehr illegal gedownloadet wird,als verkauft.Wahrscheinlich werden die Raubkopien auch noch besser laufen, würde mich echt nicht wundern bei dem Mist,den Rockstar auf dem PC fabriziert hat. Wenn auf der XBOX solche Probleme aufgetreten wären, hätte dieses Spiel niemals so schnell Kultstatus erreicht, wie traurig, daß man so etwas nicht für den PC adäquat umsetzen kann. 

PC GAMES: bitte verändert Eure Test-Kriterien. Vieles spricht dafür, nichts dagegen, daß das Spiel eine schlechtere Bewertung zu diesem Zeitpunkt verdient.


----------



## stawacz79 (6. Dezember 2008)

ROCKSTAR hatt sich wohl zu den technischen problemen geäußert,leider is englisch nich sooo mein ding

http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/936/936304p1.html


----------



## Boesor (6. Dezember 2008)

Bonkic am 06.12.2008 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> wen es interessiert, hier ist der link zu dem kompletten thread:
> 
> Mangelnde Kommunikationsbereitschaft der Redaktion?!?
> 
> (eigentlich könnte ich das auch als eigenes thema eröffnen. hmm mal drüber nachdenken.)



Wow, ich kann mir in etwa vorstellen, wie frustrierend der Thread und die Dummheit äh das Nichtverständnis der beteiligten Personen ist.


----------



## Versus (6. Dezember 2008)

Normalerweise steht die Wertung immer für den Spielspaß und dafür sind 92 doch gerechtfertigt.

Das Spiel hat immerhin keine Bugs, sondern nur ne §$%&§ Installation und ne eher schlechte Performance, wobei die Perfermance noch nicht so schlecht ist, dass sie den Spielspaß beeinträchtigt.

Die Probleme mit der Hardware sind natürlich ärgerlich, aber trotzdem sollte man das nicht in die Wertung miteinbeziehen.... Bugs hingegen schon, die betreffen ja direkt das Spiel^^



Im übrigen zum Thema Wertung....

Wie kann man ein Warhead besser bewerten als ein Fallout 3 ?!?!?!


----------



## Versus (6. Dezember 2008)

Übrigens.... wenn ich GTA 4 starte ist nach dem Laden immer der Bildschirm schwarz und man sieht nur vereinzelt ein paar Lichter....

Wenn ich dann die Auflösung ändere geht auf einmal wieder alles^^

Ist bei mir bei jedem Start so...


----------



## ghost5000 (6. Dezember 2008)

Ja was soll das rumgeeiere der redaktion? Eine deutliche mehrheit hat probleme mit dem spiel und bei PC Games hat immer noch keiner die 
Eier in der Hose um das Spiel abzuwerten. Mit diesen mängeln kann man keine 92% vergeben! Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit Spielspaß,hier geht es um das gesammte Produkt und das hat nunmal massenhaft Fehler.


----------



## Leertaste (6. Dezember 2008)

ghost5000 am 06.12.2008 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja was soll das rumgeeiere der redaktion? Eine deutliche mehrheit hat probleme mit dem spiel und bei PC Games hat immer noch keiner die
> Eier in der Hose um das Spiel abzuwerten. Mit diesen mängeln kann man keine 92% vergeben! Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit Spielspaß,hier geht es um das gesammte Produkt und das hat nunmal massenhaft Fehler.


Ich sehe keinen Grund wieso man von Seiten der Redaktion jetzt abwerten sollte. Wenn sie es machen, dann wirkt das einfach unglaubwürdig, denn:
man hat das Spiel getestet und sich für eine Wertung entschieden und dies alles veröffentlich. 

So jetzt kommt die Community und viele haben ein Problem mit dem Spiel, bei der Masse an Problemen liegt es wohl eher am Spiel, gut. 

Sollen PCGames jetzt zurückrudern und sagen: "hey, war nicht so gemeint. Das Spiel macht doch keinen Spaß --> 68%". Wenn es soweit ist, dann können sie bald das Wertungkasten weglassen und reinschreiben "Wertung folgt später. Wir warten auf die Reaktion der Community..."  

Und vor allem: Was habe ich davon, wenn ihr jetzt die Wertung senkt? Das Spiel habe ich schon auf Grund von verschiedenen Kaufempfehlungen und der Vorgänger, wie viele, die Probleme haben auch. Und jetzt? Wird aus der 92 eine 68 habe ich doch 0 mehr Gewinn. Außer der Gewissheit, dass ihr wohl beim Test gefuscht habt und nicht zu euere Meinung steht, wenn ein wenig Wind aufkommt...


----------



## El_Cativo (6. Dezember 2008)

ghost5000 am 06.12.2008 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja was soll das rumgeeiere der redaktion? Eine deutliche mehrheit hat probleme mit dem spiel


eine deutliche Merhheit derjenigen, die sich im Forum dazu äussern. aber das ist immer so


> und bei PC Games hat immer noch keiner die Eier in der Hose um das Spiel abzuwerten.


Warum auch ? nur aufgrund von Hörensagen ? Weil viele Leute in dem foren x verschiedene Probleme und Beschwerden vorbringen die unendlich viele mögliche Gründe haben können ? Ich stimme soweit zu, dass die PC-Games das Spiel nochmal bzgl der technischen Dinge genauer unter die Lupe nehmen sollte, aber abwerten nur auf Basis des Geschreis vieler frustrierter Forumsuser, wäre nicht gerade professionell.


----------



## stawacz79 (6. Dezember 2008)

El_Cativo am 06.12.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ghost5000 am 06.12.2008 14:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





liest du dir hier oder in anderen foren eigendlich die posts der user durch?nur weil du vieleicht keine probleme hast,heißt es nich das deine aussage maßgebend ist,egal welches forum du besuchst,ALLE sind voll mit technischen problemen,wie gestern schon gesagt wurde wurden schon 7500 rechner getestet davon lies sich das spiel auf über 60% garnicht starten oder installieren,bei über 20% stürzt es regelmäßig im minutentakt ab,10% prozent haben massive texturprobleme und lediglich 5% können problemlos spielen,ich weiß ja nich wie du das kennst aber die userr hier melden sich auch zu wort wenn das spiel gut läuft(laufen würde)

also immer erst überlegen vor dem schreiben


----------



## ghost5000 (6. Dezember 2008)

El_Cativo am 06.12.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ghost5000 am 06.12.2008 14:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FALSCH! Eine deutliche mehrheit bei Umfragen,Lesertests,Kaufrezissionen usw.usw.! Das hat auch nichts mit hören sagen zu tun,das sind verärgerte Käufer. 

Niemand will das Spiel schlecht reden,aber das Gesamte Produkt IST schlecht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 06.12.2008 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 06.12.2008 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Außerdem wäre es ein Zeichen. Wenn die Entwickler nämlich noch so viel Mist bauen können und es hagelt trotzdem unendlich hohe Wertungen, wird sich nie was ändern. Im Gegenteil, dann werden in Zukunft immer unfertigere Spiele bekommen.
 
Das Spiel ist einfach stümperhaft auf den PC portiert worden. Kann ja gut sein, dass das Spiel an sich Weltklasse ist, aber die technische Umsetzung auf den PC ist Note 6!


----------



## stawacz79 (6. Dezember 2008)

Shadow_Man am 06.12.2008 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 06.12.2008 15:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das is mmn eigendlich wie bei der enhanced version vom witcher,nur das die sofort vorbildlich das produkt  zurück gerufen hatt,klar kann auch mal ein gravierender fehler passieren,aber dann soll doch bitte sofort hilfe geboten werden und das nich mittels patch(der wie gesagt probleme am videoeditor behebt lol)sondern einer groß anglegten rückrufaktion,ich hab für meinen teil nicht vor das nächste halbe jahr damit zu verbringen auf einen der zig patches zu warten der mein problem behebt


hier nochmal für alle anderen die offizielle stellungnahme von ROCKSTAR

http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/936/936304p1.html

WICHTIG  LESEN!!!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 06.12.2008 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> das is mmn eigendlich wie bei der enhanced version vom witcher,nur das die sofort vorbildlich das produkt  zurück gerufen hatt,klar kann auch mal ein gravierender fehler passieren,aber dann soll doch bitte sofort hilfe geboten werden und das nich mittels patch(der wie gesagt probleme am videoeditor behebt lol)sondern einer groß anglegten rückrufaktion,ich hab für meinen teil nicht vor das nächste halbe jahr damit zu verbringen auf einen der zig patches zu warten der mein problem behebt



Das schlimme ist, dass die unfertigen Spiele immer mehr werden. Stell dir nur mal in anderen Bereichen im Leben vor, wenn da so unsachgemäß gearbeitet werden würde. Da wäre man wohl schnell seinen Job los.
Ich weiß, dann kommt immer das Gerede von den verschiedenen Hardwarezusammenstellungen. Dabei ist das Blödsinn. Wenn ich da nur daran denke, vor 10 oder 15 Jahren, was es da an verschiedenen Grafikkartenherstellern gab usw. Heute hast doch nur noch AMD/ATI und Nvidia, als Beispiel jetzt.
Die Wahrheit ist einfach, dass man die Spiele viel zu früh raushaut und sich die Mentalität im PC Spielebereich ausgebreitet hat: "Wir hauen das Spiel raus, wenn's nicht läuft, patchen wir halt!". Spiele werden mittlerweile *wissentlich* unfertig auf den Markt gebracht und ich halte das für Betrug am Kunden, der für sein Geld ein fertiges Produkt erwartet und keine Beta-Version.


----------



## stawacz79 (6. Dezember 2008)

Shadow_Man am 06.12.2008 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 06.12.2008 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





so siehts aus das is ganz einfach betrug,eben war jemand so nett und hatt das interview nochmal in deutsch gepostet

http://www.gamecaptain.de/News/18883/GTA_IV_PC%3A_Patch_in_Arbeit.html


----------



## El_Cativo (6. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 06.12.2008 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> liest du dir hier oder in anderen foren eigendlich die posts der user durch?


Die frage kann ich gleich zurückgeben weil:


> nur weil du vieleicht keine probleme hast,heißt es nich das deine aussage maßgebend ist


Ich habe schon mehrfach erwähnt, dass ich das Spiel für den PC nicht besitze, und deswegen zu den Technischen Problemen nichts sagen kann


> egal welches forum du besuchst,ALLE sind voll mit technischen problemen


Das ist normal, es ist nunmal fakt, dass sich in den foren eher die Leute melden, bei denen Probleme gibt. Von den Leuten, bei denen das Spiel keine größeren Probleme macht, meldet sich ein relativ kleiner Teil mal hier und in anderen Foren, schreibt einmal dass es bei ihm funktioniert (und ja soclhe Postings gibts hier auch) und geht dann wieder weiterzocken, während der großteil einfach frölich vor sich hin zockt. Die wenigen positven Post gehen dann in der Flut der Beschwerden und Motzereien schlichtweg unter. dadurch entsteht ein völlig verzerrtes bild davon wie groß und häufg die Probleme tatsächlich sind. Desweiteren ist  anhand der Forenbeitreäge nicht abzusehen, wieviele dieser Probleme schlicht un ergreifend an zugemüllten Systemen, veralteten nicht sauber konfigurierten bzw installierten treibern usw liegen. Gleiches gilt auch für die Gamestar Umfrage. Nochmal: *Ich bestreite nicht, dass das Spiel möglicherweise gewaltige Probleme macht, ich kann das selbst wie gesagt nicht beurteilen. Deswgen sag ich auch möglicherweise.*
Ich will nur deutlich machen, dass schnell ein falscher eindruck entstehen *kann* und es daher essentiell ist, den beschwerden auf den grund zu gehen und nicht einfach kritiklos so zu übernehmen.
Vielleicht sind die Probleme tatsächlich so verbreitet und gravierend wie die Wutentbrannte Beitragsflut in den Foren vermuten lässt, aber ich kann es nciht beurteilen weil ich keine eigenen Erfahrungen dazu habe
Das alles rechtfertigt aber keine Abwertung nur auf Hörensagen-Basis. denn wenn mann die Beschwerden in den Foren als Basis einer abwertung nimmt, ist dies schlicht und ergreifend unproffessionel und basiert eben auf Hörensagen. Ich sagte bereits oben, dass die PC-Games (und andere Magazine) dies zum anlass nehmen sollten, die Verkaufsversion des Spiels nochmal in technischer hinsicht auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen. Ohne das zu tun, kan keine abwertung erfolgen. Mann kann nur das bewerten was man sleber sieht/erlebt. alles andere ist Schwachsinn.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 06.12.2008 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> so siehts aus das is ganz einfach betrug,eben war jemand so nett und hatt das interview nochmal in deutsch gepostet
> 
> http://www.gamecaptain.de/News/18883/GTA_IV_PC%3A_Patch_in_Arbeit.html




Und gelogen haben sie auch. Die Gamestar hatte in ihrem Test nämlich geschrieben, dass es auf ATI Karten nicht oder nur extrem schlecht läuft und Rockstar hat da versprochen, dass es in der Verkaufsversion nicht mehr ist. Solche Lügner!

Ich hab echt so einen dicken Hals, wenn ich noch einmal irgendwas in der nächsten Zeit lese, dass die Raubkopierer schuld sind, den jage ich eigenhändig mit dem Knüppel nach Sibirien.


----------



## El_Cativo (6. Dezember 2008)

ghost5000 am 06.12.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 06.12.2008 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht solltest du nochmal nachschauen, was Hörensagen ist......
Solange man die vielen Beschwerden nicht selbst verifiziert hat, kann man nicht nur auf Basis, der beschwerden vieler Käufer, abwerten oder ähnlich Konsequenzen ziehen


----------



## stawacz79 (6. Dezember 2008)

Shadow_Man am 06.12.2008 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 06.12.2008 15:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lies dir mal bitte den post vor dir durch,da geht mir schon wieder die hutschnur hoch,,,,


----------



## stawacz79 (6. Dezember 2008)

El_Cativo am 06.12.2008 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ghost5000 am 06.12.2008 15:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wenn du das spiel nichtmal hast dann kannst du dich doch bitte auch raushalten denn du weißt nichmal wovon du sprichst,also bitte


----------



## El_Cativo (6. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 06.12.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du das spiel nichtmal hast dann kannst du dich doch bitte auch raushalten denn du weißt nichmal wovon du sprichst,also bitte


Moment mal, wenn du mal genau lesen würdest was ich schreibe, würde dir auffallen dass ich sehr differenziert nur zu den Dingen mich äusser und Stellung nehme, die ich beurteilen, auch ohne das spiel zu besitzen......

Aber ich habe das Gefühl, du willst mich nicht verstehen


----------



## stawacz79 (6. Dezember 2008)

El_Cativo am 06.12.2008 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 06.12.2008 15:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wie willst du dann beurteilen ob bei vielen leuten das system zugemüllt ist?das wären dann aber ganzschön viele...  

um nochmal darauf zurück zu kommen das die leute bei denen es läuft lieber spielen als sich hier zu wort zu melden,das is schlichtweg falsch.ich weiß ja nich ob du oft hier bist aber wenn dann wüsstest du das sehr sehr viele hier täglich stundenlang sind und all ihre erfahrungen zu allen spielen die so erscheinen preis geben egal ob gute oder schlechte,guck dir nur mal den fallout3 oder deadspace thread an,die kochen über vor positiven meinungen,,,


----------



## Schwarzbier (6. Dezember 2008)

Scheinbar bin ich einer der Glücklichen, bei dem GTA IV bisher ohne Probleme läuft. Wiedermal ein Super-Spiel.

Trotz alledem wäre ich dafür, das Spiel vorerst abzuwerten oder die Wertung auszusetzen. Schließlich habe man in der Vergangenheit anderen Spiele auch abgewertet, wenn diese Bugs oder Fehler enthielten.

Weiter sollte man hier kritisch hinterfragen, warum Spieler mit ATI Grafikkarten es nicht spielen können? Nur weil NVidia die Produktion unterstützt hat?

Oder ist das der Anfang, dass man in Zukunft zwei PCs haben muss. Einmal mit ATI und einmal mit NVidia, da es dann nur noch Spiele mit Unterstützung einer von beiden Firmen gibt.


----------



## El_Cativo (6. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 06.12.2008 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> wie willst du dann beurteilen ob bei vielen leuten das system zugemüllt ist?


So, und genau das ist der Punkt. Ich *kann* es nicht beurteilen. Geunauso wenig wie du oder die PC-Games oder sonstwer. Das ist einer der Hauptgründe, warum ich nicht ausschließlich auf Basis des Geschreis in diversen Foren, eine Abwertung oder sonst etwas vornehmen kann. Ich kann das lediglich zum anlass nehmen, selbst nochmal genau hinzuschauen. Wenn ich dann die gleichen Erfahrungen mache, dann kann ich in welcher Form uach immer tätig werden.....


----------



## stawacz79 (6. Dezember 2008)

El_Cativo am 06.12.2008 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 06.12.2008 15:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




aber guck mal,es gibt ne menge die sogar windoof neu aufgespielt haben,bei mir lässt es sich garnicht installieren,und ich hab meinen rechner auch vor nem monat aufgesetzt,dann hab ich ca 20 neue spiele drtauf die alle super laufen,nur dieses drecksteil,lässt sich wie gesagt nichmal installieren


----------



## El_Cativo (6. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 06.12.2008 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> aber guck mal,es gibt ne menge die sogar windoof neu aufgespielt haben,bei mir lässt es sich garnicht installieren,und ich hab meinen rechner auch vor nem monat aufgesetzt,dann hab ich ca 20 neue spiele drtauf die alle super laufen,nur dieses drecksteil,lässt sich wie gesagt nichmal installieren


Glaub ich dir ja. Aber als proffessioneller Tester, könnte ich dennoch nicht alleine auf Basis deiner Aussage oder anderer hier im forum, das Spiel abwerten oder was auch immer. Ich müsste mich hinsetzen und im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten versuchen, diesem Beschwerden nachzugehen....

PS: BTW es ist nicht so, dass ich die ganzen Beschwerden als Unsinn odcer dummes Gerede abtue im Gegenteil. Ich verfolge das ganze sehr genau,, und einer der Gründe warum ich das spiel bisher nicht für den PC habe, sind eben genau die vielen Beschwerden...


----------



## stawacz79 (6. Dezember 2008)

El_Cativo am 06.12.2008 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 06.12.2008 16:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ich versteh dich ja auch,,ich bin auch nich dafür die wertung runter zu setzen,da ich der ansicht bein das es die wertung so fern es läuft warscheinlich verdient hatt,nur fakt is das es wie gesagt bei 80% massive probleme macht,und das nich im (leider mitlerweile)normalen rahmen,sonder so stark das es sich wie gesagt nicht starten bzw spielen lässt,ich wär dafür die wertung erstmal auszusetzen,denn in dem zustand ist diese so nicht tragbar denn das was rockstar da abzieht is ganz einfach betrug und gehört bestraft


----------



## RottenAngel (6. Dezember 2008)

GTA 4 ist sicher ein Hammerspiel, wenn es denn problemlos laufen würde. Wenn man alle Probleme,  die in den Foren berichtet werden, zusammen addiert, dann die Frechtheit von Rockstar Games, zu behaupten, nur ein geringer Anteil der Spieler habe Probleme, dazu rechnet, und dann noch an die Zwangsinstallation von Rockstar Asozialclub und Games for Windows Live denkt, und das beides im Hintergrund läuft, und man bei diesem Blödsinn noch genötigt wird, sich für beides einen Account zuzulegen, ohne überhaupt online spielen zu wollen, dann dürfte die Wertung nicht höher als 60% sein.
Hallo, ist die PCGames ein Sprachrohr der Spieleindustrie, oder ein unabhängiges Spielemagazin? Es kann doch nicht sein, dass diese immer weiter um sich greifende Gängelung und Verarsche der zahlenden Kunden auch noch mit Super Bewertungen belohnt wird. Ich bin kein Beta-Tester und erst recht habe ich keinen Bock auf Zwangsmitgliedschaften in irgendwelchen Communities, auf die ich keinen Bock habe, nur weil ich ein Spiel zocken will.


----------



## LordFrodo (6. Dezember 2008)

*2*

wertung aussetzten ! 
und zwar auf jeden !


----------



## rohan123 (6. Dezember 2008)

*2*

Die Qualität eines Spieles und seine Bewertung auf Grund der Qualität und der Kopierschutmechanismus sowie die Zwangsregistrierung sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Ein Spiel wird daran gemessen, was es an Inhalt bietet, und wie dieser presentiert wird. 

GTA IV abzuwerten, nur weil es zwangsregistriert werden muss, ist der falsche Weg, das muss man fairerweise sagen.
Aber es wird sich ohnehin die Diskussion um diese Maßnahmen immer weiter verbreiten. Entscheiden werden das definitiv die Spieler selbst, und nicht die Hersteller. Wenn die Spieler alle auf Konsole umsteigen, und nur noch sehr wenige PC-Versionen im Vergleich zu den Konsolenversionen Absatz finden, werden das die Hersteller schon merken. Die Frage ist nur, wie sie sich entscheiden.

Aber die Zukunft scheint so und so bei der Aktivierung zu liegen. Eine Frage der Zeit, bis sich das auf die Konsolen ausweitet, und auch dort aktiviert werden muss. 

Wir leben hier in Zeiten des Umbruches, und zeigen wird das nur die Zukunft. Wenn wir Spieler das nicht wollen, dann müssen wir das zeigen, indem wir solche PC-Spiele meiden. Aber wenn immer mehr Blockbuster aktiviert werden müssen, dann wird`s irgendwann schwer, immer zu verzichten.

Was die technischen Probleme hingegen betrifft, so bin ich für eine Abwertung, bis die technischen Bugs behoben sind.


----------



## SKJmin (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe hier einen Thread eröffnet, welches euch evtl. gefallen könnte 

Es handelt sich um einen speziell für GTA IV angefertigten NVIDIA-Treiber, welches laut Erfahrungsberichten eine Performancesteigerung von bis zu 10fps bringt!!

*Nachtrag,* ich habe mir erlaubt deinen Link zu ändern. Da es hier im Forum unterschiedliche Einstellungen gibt, wieviele Beiträge pro Thema pro Seite angezeigt werden, ist es immer besser entweder direkt auf einen Beitrag zu verlinken, oder auf die erste Seite eines Themas.


----------



## Treichi (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin der Meinung, wenn ein Spiel zum Launch nicht funktioniert und somit der Spielspaß deutlich gesenkt wird. Mussen dafür je nach schwere des Fehlers Punkteabgezogenwerden!
zB. 
Spiel stüzt mehrfach ab = 1-4Punkt!
Übersetzung fehlen  = 2-5Punkte!
Speicherstände können nicht geladen oder gespeichert werden = 3-10Punkte!!
Aufgrund des verwendeten Kopierschutzes, wird PC wesendlich langsamer, instabiler oder andere Soft- bzw. Hardware kann nicht mehr verwendet werden = 5-50 Punkte!!
Das Spiel kann nicht weiter bzw. zuende gespielt werden = Spiel mit NULL!! Punkten bewerten! 

Mann bewetet auch ein Auto, nicht nur nach seinem Aussehen oder es wie es fährt, sondern auch nach seinen Wartungskosten und nach dem Insassenschutz!!!


----------



## Puet (6. Dezember 2008)

Auf Grund der technischen Probleme mit u.a. ATI-Grakas, was auf gravierende Fehler im QA hinweist und der damit verbundenen Lüge, dass dieser Fehler aus der Testversion in der Verkaufsversion beseitigt sein soll (wieso war er überhaupt so gravierend in der Testversion), aber dennoch die Verkaufsversion unspielbar macht, gehört das Spiel um mindestens 10 Punkte abgewertet.

Die anderen techn. Probleme sind nochmal 5-10 Punkte Abzug.

Für die Frechheit, dass für das Speichern ein Hintergrundprogramm laufen muss, gehören auf der technischen Seite nochmal Punkte abgezogen bzw. eine deutliche hervorgehobene Warnung davor.


----------



## KamalKhan (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich zitier mal aus dem Artikel:

"Für diese Maßnahme spricht, dass tatsächlich sehr viele Käufer des Spiels von Abstürzen und Startproblemen betroffen sind. Dagegen spricht, dass es eine Menge Spieler gibt, auf deren PC so gut wie keine Fehler auftreten."

Also wenn ich die Umfrage richtig gelesen habe, haben von über 5000 Abstimmenden 40% Probleme bzw. gehabt und ungefähr 35% warten mit Kauf bis ein Patch kommt. Ihr könnt mit eurer Wertung machen was ihr wollt, die Umfrage spricht eine deutliche Sprache. Die Wertung auszusetzen ist doch für'n Popo... wozu soll das noch gut sein?? Ihr hättet die Wertung so gar nicht erst geben dürfen wenn ihr serös wäret. Aber ich wiederhole mich zum x-ten Mal. Interessiert euch ja sicher sowieso nicht. Mich könnt ihr als Magazinkäufer vergessen.


----------



## El_Cativo (7. Dezember 2008)

KamalKhan am 07.12.2008 00:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr hättet die Wertung so gar nicht erst geben dürfen wenn ihr serös wäret.


Wenn du darauf abzielst, dass sie keine Wertung hatten geben sollen, weil die Testumstände so waren, wie sie nunmal waren, dann geb ich dir Recht. Dort hätte es, ähnlich wie etwa zum Fallout 3 Test, nur einen vorläufigen test ohne endgültige Wertung geben sollen. Wenn du allerdings  sagst, die Wertung hätte aufgrund der vielen Probleme nicht so gegeben werden dürfen, muss ich dir widersprechen. Die Probleme traten nunmal beim Test nicht auf. Von daher konnte man sie auch nicht in die Wertung mit einfließen lassen. Und nur aufgrund der Beschwerden von Forenusern, ohne diesen Beschwerden selbst nochmnal nachgegangen zu sein und so verifiziert bzw. widerlegt zu haben, das wäre unseriös. Daher plädiere ich ja auch für einen ausführlichen Nachtest, inklusive einer technischen Prüfung auf Herz und Nieren.

Alles in allem wäre es wünschenswert, wenn sich die Spielemagazine und -Portale darauf einigen würden, in Zukunft wirklich nur noch bei Tests im eigenen Haus mit der tatsächlichen Verkaufsfassung endgültige Wertungen abzugeben und ansonsten nur Vorabtests ganz ohne Wertung bzw. mit einer Wertung unter Vorbehalt zu machen.

Darüber hinaus denke ich sollten Bugs und technische Probleme nur in die Spielspasswertung direkt einfließen, wenn sie eben jenen Spielspass direkt beeinflussen bzw. hemmen (etwa Plotstopper oder Skriptfehler bei Rollenspielen usw). andere Probleme, wie etwa nichtkompatibilität mit Ati Karten, Probleme bei der Installation, zwang zur installation von zusatzprogrammen (das hat mich schon bei HL2 mit Steam geärgert) sollten sehr kritisch aber in einer getrennten Rubrik behandelt werden, das sie imo nicht in direkten Zusammenhang zur spielerischen Qualtät eines spiels stehen. denn die ist bei GTA IV, zumindest nach der inhaltsgleichen Konsolenversion zu schließen, absolut gegeben


----------



## KamalKhan (7. Dezember 2008)

El_Cativo am 07.12.2008 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ähnlich wie etwa zum Fallout 3 Test, nur einen vorläufigen test ohne endgültige Wertung geben sollen.


Genau das meinte ich.


----------



## Gomorra10 (7. Dezember 2008)

Natürlich hat es eine Wertung von 92% derzeit nicht verdient und sollte darauf hingewiesen werden. Wenn es sogar schon Probleme bei eurer "Schwester" PCG H mit einer Geforce GTX260 gab, dann sagt mir das schon alles.

Außerdem sollte sich mal was ändern, damit die Redakteure nicht immer "interaktive Promotion Trailer"im Hause des Publishers/Entwickler testen müssen^^

Was dabei rauskommt hat man ja gesehen. Dann brauche ich mir auch keine Meinung über ein Magazin einzuholen, sondern kann dann auch direkt beim Publisher anrufen und fragen wie gut seine Software ist.

Sicherlich muss man immer Up to Date sein, um seinen Lesern was zu bieten, aber spätestens jetzt müsst ihr bemerkt haben, dass man euch ganz schön verarscht hat^^


----------



## nightwolff66 (7. Dezember 2008)

Gehört klar abgewertet,siehe StalkerCS.
Ist bei mir recht gut gelaufen,bei anderen Leuten nicht.Wurde aber im Gegensatz zu GTA4 kräftig abgewertet.


----------



## Huskyboy (7. Dezember 2008)

das problem ist halt das bei GTA 4 ja hoch und heilig versprochen wurde das die fehler noch beseitigt werden, scheinbar hat PCG aber dann doch die verkaufsversion getestet ohne es zu wissen


----------



## dflv-Impact (7. Dezember 2008)

auf jeden Fall abwerten. Ich habe seit Gothic und Co so die Faxen dicke. Allein das ich gehört habe das es bei vielen große Probleme gibt reicht mir um mir das Spiel nicht zu holen.
Leider rennt die breite Masse ja stumpf in den Laden aber ich bin es leid als Käufer Probleme mit dem Kopierschutz zu haben während  andere sich Spiele einfach im Netz ziehen.
Da brauch sich auch dann kein Hersteller zu wundern wenn seine Absatzzahlen hinter den Erwartungen bleiben.
Kein Spiel ist so toll das man nicht darauf verzichten könnte, vielleicht kommt ja irgendwann mal ein fehlerfreies GTA5, aber ich Spiele nicht den Betatester für ein Vollpreisprodukt und auch wenn ich als Einzelperson nicht weiter auffalle, kann ich nur hoffen das viele sich massiv beschweren und den Kauf verweigern, denn nur so wird sich in Zukunft etwas ändern.
Und wenn ich dann zusätzlich noch genötigt werde sinnlose Zusatzsofware wie Games for Windows Live oder Steam zu installeren kommt mir das Spiel ebenfalls nicht auf die Platte. Schade für Left4Dead hätte es mir gerne geholt aber dann verzichte ich lieber.
Jeder soll heute überall seine persönlichen Daten angeben und wundert sich dann das er mit Spam und Werbung überhäuft wird... ach ich schweife ab.
Abwerten!


----------



## torat45 (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man alle Spiele gleich behandeln sollte. Wenn also Stalker CS wegen solcher Startschwierigkeiten abgewertet wurde, dann solltet ihr das bei allen Spielen vornehmen.
Es sollte hier keine Unterschiede geben.

Allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung, dass die Spielwertung nichts mit den besagten Problemen bei vielen Spielern zu tun hat.
Das Spiel ist einfach genial - wenn es denn läuft.
Und dass das Spiel so viele Programme mitinstalliert (R*SocialClub, Securom und was weiß ich), solltet ihr bei allen Spielen wenigstens erwähnen (am besten fett gedruckt und farbig), aber nicht in die Bewertung einbeziehen.
Ich denke, dass jeder für sich selbst entscheiden soll, ob er ein Spiel wegen der Sicherheitsbestimmungen durch den Hersteller kauft oder nicht.
Das hat nichts mit der allgemeinen Spielbewertung zu tun!!!

Ich finde eure Bewertung deshalb angemessen


----------



## Hump (7. Dezember 2008)

GTA4(PC) verdient ganz klar keine 90er-Wertung.

Sollte das, was hier passiert ist, zum Vorbild für andere Spielveröffentlichungen werden, so hat der PC als Plattform für Spiele keine Zukunft. Ich bin eigentlich (bislang) überzeugter PC-Spieler und habe den Kauf einer Konsole nicht in Erwägung gezogen. Das ist jetzt wirklich das erste mal, dass ich ernsthaft darüber nachdenke, mir für künftge Videospiele eine Konsole anzuschaffen!

Nach dem Installationsmarathon stellt man fest, dass sich das Spiel weigert zu starten, weil die mitinstallierte Windows-Live-Softwar nicht aktuell ist. 

Also lädt man das Update für Windows Live herunter, legt 2 (ZWEI) Onlineaccounts (Einen bei Windows-Live und einen bei Rockstars eigenem Online-Portal) an und stellt fest, dass sich das Spiel direkt nach dem Start mit einer nichtssagenden Fehlermeldung aufhängt. Support sucht man in Rockstars Online-Portal daraufhin vergebens. 

Wieso sich auch der Einzelspielermodus nur über das Online-Portal starten lässt, weiß wohl nur Rockstar selbst. Das Programm für das Onlineportal schreibt sich auch gleich in den Autostart-Ordner und wird fortan bei jedem Start von Windows automatisch gestartet. Wieso Rockstar zusätzlich noch SecuRom einsetzt und die Original-DVD beim Spiele eingelegt sein muss, ist mir ein Rätsel. Eindeutig zu viel Kopierschutz für meinen Geschmack.

Die Lösung für die Fehlermeldung habe ich schließlich dank Google auf einer Fanseite (!) gefunden. 

Als ich das Spiel endlich zum Laufen gebracht habe, hatte ich eigentlich schon gar keine Lust mehr zu spielen.

Das Spiel an sich finde ich ganz ok, jedoch ist es nicht die erhoffte Sensation.
Highlight der GTA-Reihe ist meines Erachtens weiterhin Vice-City.

Zusammen mit den hier vorhandenen Bugs (und ich hab das Spiel immerhin noch zum Laufen gebracht!) hat sich Rockstar m. E. eine Wertung im 80er-Bereich verdient - mehr nicht.


----------



## marwin756 (7. Dezember 2008)

Wertung für das Spiel verdient - bei mir läufts.
Man sollte allerdings wie bei Gothic 3 zB erstmal wegen der Probleme abwerten,später nachtesten und ggf aufwerten . Und was Social Club usw angeht : MAchts wie Computer Bild,zieht für solchen Dreck einfach was ab,je nervigter,je mehr abzug .
Trotzdem ist das Spiel geil , und hat absolut über 90% verdient - wenns läuft .


----------



## BiJay (7. Dezember 2008)

Es ist ja eine Spielspaßwertung und Spielabstürze, langwieriger Installationsprozess, diverse Startschwierigkeiten, Grafikbugs und (wenn man nicht den PC von übermorgen hat) schlechte Grafik mindern den Spielspaß extrem. Nichtsdestotrotz stimmt das Spielkonzept und die Spieldauer.

Insgesamt würde ich die Wertung daher zwischen 70 und 80 ansiedeln. Die jetzige Wertung ist (zurzeit) eindeutig zu viel.


----------



## Pabla (7. Dezember 2008)

Mann sollte erst Spiele bewerten,wenn der Ofizielle release ist,und mit der Version, das andere hatt alles kein sinn.
und mann sollte die SPiele härter bewerten sobalt große bugs zum vorschein kommen


----------



## BigKia (7. Dezember 2008)

Also bei mir lief GTA4 erst nach 2 Stunden, weil ich lange gebraucht habe um aus Xbox-Live & Tag und Socialclub schlau zu werden, habe es dann nahc einer Weile geschafft. Jedoch ist bei mir GTA viel zu langsam und die Texturen sind oft unschaft und Schatten sind EXTREM (!!) verpixelt, sodass die  gar nicht mehr wie Schatten aussehen. Obgleich ich bis heute die Probleme nicht beheben konnte und der Treiber mir auch nichts gebraucht hat, und ich ein Q6600, 8800 Ultra und 4GB Ram habe, würde ich sagen, dass 92% immernoch zuwenig für ein GTA sind. 


Stimmt, es hat viele Probleme, aber bald kommen Patches und alles ist wieder im Lot. Ich persönlich fand es ein Unverschämtheit, dass Crysis 94 (!!) bekam und GTA4 nur 92, obwohl GTA VIEEELLLL mehr zu bieten hat und die Story VIEELLL besser ist. Grafik reicht heute schon lange nicht mehr, das hat auch Titan Quest gezeigt aber leider sind einige Redakteure bei PCG einbisschen oberflächlich.


Danke


----------



## Kanie (8. Dezember 2008)

Abwarten definitiv!

Bei mir läuft GTA, bei mir siehts auch gut aus, bei mir ist die Framerate konstant auf 35-40fps, aber ich habe verdammte 2 Tage gebraucht bis alles lief. Dazu war ich zu allem bereit, habe mir den CR*** aus dem Netz besorgt um vernünftig spielen zu können. Wie Paradox, man kauft ein Spiel und es ist technisch der letzte Müll...anscheinend haben es eine Horde Programmierer nicht hinbekommen in knapp 1 Jahr eine anständige Portierung zu schreiben. Oder der Kopierschutz war einfach zuviel. Seit ich mein Orginal-Game mit Cr*** laufen habe, habe ich keinerlei Probleme mehr. Nur zur Erinnerung: der funktionierende Cr*** habe ich nach 2 Tagen aus dem Netz bekommen.... 2 Tage... Naja whatever back 2 Topic....

Aufgrund der Installationsprobleme, der DRM Maßnahmen, der vielen tausend Käufer die nicht spielen können, aufgrund von schlimmer Portierung und horrenden Hardware-Anforderungen, aufgrund von einer technischen Beta am Kunden gehört dieser Titel abgewertet. 

Es kann doch nicht wirklich euer Ernst sein diese Wertung aufrecht zu erhalten. Ja, das Spiel ist genial, für denjenigen der es Spielen kann. Da hat es sicher eine 90+ Wertung verdient, aber bitte bitte es geht um eine objektive Bewertung eines Spiels, eine Kaufempfehlung!, die kann man nicht geben wenn 70% aller Käufer das Produkt nicht nutzen können. Und tausend weitere Gründe.

Also: abwarten, und zwar sofort


----------



## lucdec (8. Dezember 2008)

Also, ich würde vorschlagen, dass man in solchen Fällen 2 Wertungen vergibt. Einmal die Wertung des Spiels (Theoretische Spielbewertung, ohne Bugs) und eine *aktuelle* Wertung, die den momentanen Zustand der Verkaufsversion widerspiegelt.


----------



## DivinusVictor (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich wäre ja für eine Trennung

Releaseversion
und Patch-Version

Da ich optimistisch denke, hoffe ich das GTA 4 mit dem Patch überall problemlos läuft und damit die 93% verdient hat

Die Releaseversion jedoch sollte 93% auf 30% die es Spielen können gerechnet werden also etwa 28% klingt hart, ist aber so


EDIT: An meinen Vorposter: zwei Dumme ein Gedanke


----------



## Stoned_Warrior (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann ja durchaus verstehen, dass man im Falle von GTA4 die Wertung unbedingt in dieser Ausgabe im Heft haben wollte, aber man hätte deutlicher darauf hinweisen müssen, dass man nicht die Verkaufsversion testet.

Von daher würde ich mir eine Art Schattenwertung für derartige Versionen wünschen. Das Spiel an sich hat ja durchaus die hohe Wertung verdient, aber man hätte sie eben nicht endgültig unter den Artikel setzen sollen. Ein kleiner Kasten neben der eigentlichen Wertungsspalte, in der noch "keine endgültige Wertung" steht, hätte es getan. In der hätte man die Wertung basierend auf der getesteten Version angeben können und inwiefern sich die Testbedingungen geändert haben oder sich die getestete Version von der Verkaufsversion unterscheidet (z.B. wenn der Kopierschutz der Testfassung ein anderer ohne online Aktivierung oder sowas ist).


----------



## wollen (8. Dezember 2008)

Da ich in diversen anderen Foren gelesen habe das es seit dem Live Update überall geht sollte man vllt nur die "Hilfsmittel" erwähnen um es zum laufen zu bringen z.B. die Prime 95 Sache oder es nicht über Social Club starten sondern über den Launcher usw...

Bei mir passiert es auch oft das nach dem Logo nichts mehr kommt, dann schmeiß ich Firefox an und switch solange zwischen GTA und Firefox bis es geht... zugegeben nicht sehr erfreulich aber es erfüllt seinen Zweck.


----------



## Goddess (8. Dezember 2008)

Stoned_Warrior am 08.12.2008 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann ja durchaus verstehen, dass man im Falle von GTA4 die Wertung unbedingt in dieser Ausgabe im Heft haben wollte, aber man hätte deutlicher darauf hinweisen müssen, dass man nicht die Verkaufsversion testet.


Das kannst du der Redaktion wirklich nicht ankreiden. Ein grosser roter Kasten in dem deutlich darauf hingewiesen wird, das es sich nicht um die Verkausversion handelt, sollte eigentlich genügen.


----------



## willi3748 (8. Dezember 2008)

also ich finde das ein spiel was buggy rauskommt auch so bewertet werden soll selbst wenn einige das spiel ohne probleme spielen können und patches die probleme beheben sollte ein spiel erst dann rausgegeben werden wenn wirklich keine fehler mehr auftreten


----------



## Gomorra10 (8. Dezember 2008)

Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass es nicht mal mit derzeit HIGH End Komponenten flüssig (ohne Fehler) läuft! Was geht hier ab? Erwarten uns jetzt monatliche neue High End Produkte? Wer soll das bezahlen? DX11 ist auch schon angekündigt. Heute kauft man sich eine GTX280/HD4780x2 und in drei Monaten gibs wieder was neues oder was? Will man so aus dem finanziellen "Engpass" kommen?

Zum Spiel:

Wie schon erwähnt - Abwerten. Dann gibs halt mal weniger Werbeeinnahmen von Rockstar. Aber zumindest bewahrt man das Gesicht als Magazin vorm Kunden.


Zm Thema Kopierschutz (sehr Witzig) 

http://www.crunchyroll.com/media-407358/Game-Consoles-How-Anti-Piracy-Screws-over-People-who-Buy


----------



## Mandavar (8. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir läuft es ohne jegliche Probleme. Allerdings bin ich eher die Minderheit. Wertungen MÜSSEN immer für die Allgemeinheit sprechen. Daher senkt die Wertung mit der Option, sie wieder auf 92% (die das Spiel ohne Probleme wie bei mir verdient hat) anzuheben, wenn Rockstar die Probleme in den Griff bekommt. Das ist denke ich fair, und eher richtig, als 92% in nur wenigen Fällen.


----------



## fak3er (8. Dezember 2008)

also nach Gothic 3, Spore ,GTA 4 bin ich der meinung das sowohl der weg der instalation als auch registrierung bei einer Spielebewertung zumindest mit genanntwerden sollte, wenn sich nicht in die spielewertung mit ein bezogen werden soll.

immerhin führen schlechte Kopierschutzvorrichtungen und Registrationspflichten doch zu dem ein oder anderen Frust und dieser frustfaktor sollte dem potenziellen Käufer, der sich spielbewertungen ansieht  angezeigt werden.


----------



## face1990dri (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde ein generelles Problem ist das Tester eben keine representative Version eines Spiels erhalten und deswegen auch nicht auf die Spielbarkeit einzelner Systeme schließen können. Aber in diesem vorläufigen Test wurde ja auch der Spielstaß (!) bewertet, welcher (auf ner konsole) definitiv im oberen Bereich liegt.

Also auf meinem Dell XPS lief GTA4 leider garnicht (crysis läuft auf mittleren bis hohen Einstellungen). Solch ein Fiasko hatte niemand von Rockstar erwartet und man sollte vielleicht in Zukunft etwas vorsichtiger mit Vortest umgehen und die Entwickler dazu auffordern den Redaktionen nur Spiele-Betas zu geben welche auch representativ für die Allgemeinheit sind und nicht nur auf nem voreingestellten high-end-system laufen.


----------



## tavrosffm (8. Dezember 2008)

warum sollte man bei gta (pc) eine ausnahme machen und mit zweierlei maß messen.
es geht hier um die pc version und wenn die bei der redaktion nicht funktioniert dann bewertet man diese entweder nicht oder vergibt eine dementsprechende wertung.
da nun hinzufahren und eine version vor ort zu testen und dann beim test anzugeben 40 std auf der x-box und 10 std. auf dem fremd pc gespielt zu haben reicht aus um eine pc wertung abzugeben das bringt mir als pc user gar nüscht.
dass das spiel auf den konsolen gelungen war steht außer frage und war wohl so ziemlich jedem bekannt.nur geht es halt wie schon erwähnt um die pc version.
es wurden schon etliche spiele allein aufgrund ihrer inkompatibilität als schlecht bewertet.
wieso macht man also hier eine ausnahme?
bin dafür sowas grundsätzlich abzuwerten und bei bedarf aufzuwerten.
und vielleicht in zukunft dafür zu sorgen dass man eine halbwegs aktuelle verkaufsversion testet und keine exclusiv beta.


----------



## Stephan14 (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde Allgmein, dass so ein 
Nichtfertigesspiel keine Punktevergabe 
verdiene - so wie bei der USK gewalttätige^^. 
Im Heft soll dann auch betont werden, dass 
das Spiel keine Wertung habe...

Stattdessen könnte man auch je nach der 
menge und der Schwerwiegenheit der Fehler 
zum Beispiel einen Punkteabzug von zum 
Beispiel 20% bekommen... bei der 
Punkteübersicht sollte dann jedoch auch 
erwähnt werden, dass das Spiel prinzipiell 
besser einzustufen wäre.

Gameswelt hat die Wertung bereits 
zurückgezogen!


----------



## Nosi11 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

bei mir läuft das spiel "fast" ohne probleme. von meiner hardware erwarte ich das auch. damit, dass das spiel ab und zu mal abstürzt kann ich dank der schnellspeicherfunktion gut leben.
also ich bin auch der meinung dass bei einem game auch wirklich nur das spiel selbst in die bewertung einfliesen soll.
allerdings ist es unumgänglich mittlerweile bei einem test auch auf mögliche probleme hinzuweisen sowie das installationsprocedere zu erwähnen. dann kann sich jeder selbst ein bild darüber machen ob er darüber für das game hinwegsehen kann oder nicht!


----------



## otacon2002 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Liebe PC-Games!

Macht es so:

Bewertet jetzt das Spiel so wie es ist und zwar für die Allgemeinheit, d.h. bei manchen läufts und bei manchen nicht. Das sollte mit in die Wertung einfließen. Denke mal der Test wird sich bei 50 und 75% ansiedeln.

Dann macht einen Test mit dem Titel: GTA IV 1.1(oder wie die version auch immer heißt, wahrscheinlich 2.0 xD)

Dieser Test bezieht sich dann wieder für die Allgemeinheit, wird aber durch die behebung der Probleme dementsprechend höher bewertet.

Also: Aktuelle Wertung runter, gepatchte version KOMPLETT neu testen und bewerten.

MFG

otacon2002


----------



## UTSky (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Kurz und schmerzlos: wie gut das Spiel(oder weiter andere) auch sein mag- der Kunde ist letztendlich der Leidtragende, was Rockstar vorgibt von "1%" ist lachhaft, das ist deutlich.

Wenn also solchen argen Probleme wie mehrfache Abstürze und Grafikprobleme den Spielspass mindern, sollte das in die Wertung mit einfliessen (auch wenn es dem Spiel selbst nicht gerecht wird) sollte man es sich als PC Spieler nicht gefallen lassen ein unfertiges Produkt hinzunehmen.


----------



## sandman2003 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

das spiel ist einfach nur geil


----------



## santaclaus333 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				sandman2003 am 08.12.2008 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> das spiel ist einfach nur geil


sofern man es denn spielen kann schon


----------



## DrProof (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

runter mit der wertung


----------



## ILJR (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Wertung nach unten korrigiert werden, sollten die Fehler wirklich so vermehrt auftreten. Ich habe keine Einschätzung parat, wieviele Leute betroffen sind, aber als Entwickler von Spielen kann ich ganz klar das "Bestrafen" von Bugs und Inkompatibilitäten befürworten.

Schade, dass solche Probleme bei Konsolenspielen nie auftreten, bzw. eher schade, dass die PC-Welt so uneinheitlich ist - aber da liegt die Ursache eben im Kern der Sache


----------



## LordVader2004 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Also wenn man Gothic 3: Götterdämerung und Stalker Clear Sky miserable Wertungen gibt und das damit begründet das sie voll mit Fehlern sind und teils nicht richtig Funktionieren muss das auch bei GTA4 so sein.
92% für ein Spiel das bei vielen noch nichtmal Funktiert ist schon irgendwie komisch.


----------



## snowman1978 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Und selbst wenn es bei jeden laufen würde müsste man doch Punkte abziehen für die hässligen Schatten und das fehlende AA.


----------



## streuner9999 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Hab irgendwie das Gefühl das manche Spielereihen anders behandelt werden als andere. Gothic 3 wurde im nachhinein regelrecht zerfetzt von der PC Games, obwohl daß auch bei vielen (unter anderem mir ) problemlos lief und kaum verbuggt war.
Denke man sollte wenn schon GTA ähnlich behandeln auch wenn es halt GTA ist. 

Nach solchen Eiern wie GTA 4, Gothic:Gäötterdämmerung oder Stalker:Clear Sky sollte man eh GENERELL bei Spieletests auf der PCGAMES die Lauffähigkeit und Verbuggtheit fühlbar mit in die Wertung einfließen lassen. Schließlich hat die PCGAMES doch ne umfangreiche Hardware-Abteilung.


----------



## NixBlick (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Währe für zwei Wertungen. Einmal Spielspaß und ein mal "Technik". Bei Technik kommen z.b. Grafik, Sound, Performanz und Bug's und bei Spielspaß der Rest. Und zum Schluss etwas kleiner(von der Schriftgröße    ) eine Gesamtnote.
Oder gleich gar keine Wertung mehr nur ein Pro und Contra da fallen die lästigen "Unfähren Wertung" Diskusionen weg


----------



## Alien-Ware (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Möchte mal gerne wissen wieviel Rockstar PC Games bezahlt damit sie so eine Wertung abgeben.

Jetzt ändert doch entlich mal die Wertung !

Das kann doch nicht sein das die mit sowas durch kommen.


----------



## McDrake (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Alien-Ware am 09.12.2008 01:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte mal gerne wissen wieviel Rockstar PC Games bezahlt damit sie so eine Wertung abgeben.


WENN das Spiel richtig läuft, KANN man (muss nicht) so eine Wertung abgeben.



> Jetzt ändert doch entlich mal die Wertung !
> 
> Das kann doch nicht sein das die mit sowas durch kommen.



Bin ich auch der Meinung.
Eine allgemeine Warnung im Testbericht wäre jetzt wirklich richtig. 
Auch wenns niemand mehr lesen wird.
Es geht ums Prinzip.


----------



## wHizmaster82 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Abzüge von 4-5 Punkten in der Note Technik/Bedienung


----------



## drexen (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

gta 4 hat die hohe wertung nicht verdient mit all seinen macken und einschränkungen. ganz klar abwerten. wenn es ein größtenteils problemloses spiel wäre, dass keine registrierungsflicht bei 2 onlineplattformen, kopierschutz einschränkungen und diverse zusätzliche software verlangt hätte es die wertung verdient. da es aber insbesondere im schnitt nur jedes 3te mal bei mir startet (bzw bei vielen anderen noch seltener bis gar nicht): abwerten. bis das spiel überhaupt mal die möglichkeit eröffnet hatte zu starten waren bei mir 4 stunden vergangen, dazu noch die durchschnittliche grafik mit seiner miesen performance: ganz klar abwerten! meinem empfinden nach 5-10 punkte.
mir kommt es eher vor als hätte man die xbox360 verison genommen und sie per emulator auf den pc gepackt. oder wie erklärt ihr euch das gta4 ganze 3-4 prozesse im taskmanager am laufen hat -  kein wunder das es so problematisch und langsam läuft...
rockstar hatte ein halbs jahr zeit ein fertiges spiel zu portieren aber es war ihnen schlichtweg egal. sie wollten für möglichst wenig geld das pc geschäft zu weihnachten mitnehmen. pfui! sowas gehört bestraft.


----------



## DocMartens (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

im moment noch technische probleme bei manchen aber die wertung hätte meiner meinung ruhig höher sein können. der spielspaß ist unglaublich. es wird einfach nicht langweilig. 

ich finde so öde spiele wie crysis/Farcry sollten mal lieber abgewertet werden. 0815 standard brei


----------



## memberx1 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Alien-Ware am 09.12.2008 01:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ändert doch entlich mal die Wertung !
> Das kann doch nicht sein das die mit sowas durch kommen.


Wie glaubhaft ist ein Spielemagazin denn noch, wenn es ein Spiel nach einem ordentlichen Test (und davon gehe ich bei einem professionellen Spielemagazin aus) erst über alle Maßen lobt und dann, wenn die gutgläubigen Leser und Käufer die Katastrophe bemerken, plötzlich zurückrudert?
Bei Gothic 3 war es genau das Gleiche, wenn ich mich recht entsinne...


----------



## spylo (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ja ganz klar abwerten. Ich und auch bekannte von mir fragen sich ernsthaft ob die PCG das game wirklich in der redaktion an ihren eigenen rechnern und installiert und getestet haben, denn wie konnten sie das DISASTER sonst übersehen?
Naja aber dank solcher top bewertungen wird Rockstar sich schon erkenntlich zeigen(oder haben sie sich vieleicht schon, wer weiß?
Hat aber wohl funktionirt= PCG News Sa.                 

!!! News - 02.15 Uhr - Samstag 07.05.2008 

Rekord: GTA 4 verkaufte sich weltweit bereits mehr als 6 Millionen Mal! !!!


----------



## Bakerstorm (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				memberx1 am 09.12.2008 04:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Alien-Ware am 09.12.2008 01:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Aber das ist man  ja von der PC Games gewohnt. Spiele werden permanent überbewertet. Leider hat es die "Gamestar" nicht anders gemacht. Die einzige Zeitschrift, die Rückrad gezeigt hat, war beispielsweise bei der "Gothic 3" Bewertung die "PC Powerplay", aber die gibt es leider nicht mehr. Da hat man doch das Gefühl, dass der Einfluss der Spielehersteller erheblich größer auf die Wertung eines Spiels ist, als man üblicherweise denkt...


----------



## Alf1507 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				memberx1 am 09.12.2008 04:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie glaubhaft ist ein Spielemagazin denn noch, wenn es ein Spiel nach einem ordentlichen Test (und davon gehe ich bei einem professionellen Spielemagazin aus) erst über alle Maßen lobt und dann, wenn die gutgläubigen Leser und Käufer die Katastrophe bemerken, plötzlich zurückrudert?
> Bei Gothic 3 war es genau das Gleiche, wenn ich mich recht entsinne...


Dann stelle ich dir mal eine Gegenfrage. Wie glaubwürdig ist ein Magazin, das für so eine Katastrophe, solch eine hohe Wertung vergibt. Mir tun die ganzen Leute leid, die sich aufgrund dieser Wertung das Spiel einfach mal gutgläubig gekauft haben. Das die Gehirnwäsche der PC-Games bestens funktioniert, hat man ja schon an Crysis gesehen. Für mich verliert dieses Magazin immer mehr an Glaubwürdigkeit.

Ich sage: Abwerten!


----------



## Sil-Vix (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 09.12.2008 06:45 schrieb:
			
		

> memberx1 am 09.12.2008 04:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seit Oblivion kaufe ich kein Vollpreis-Spiel mehr. Es einem profitorientierten (und das ist kein Vorwurf, schließlich ist das der Sinn der Übung) Magazin, zu überlassen, die Produkte zu bewerten die gleichzeitig die Werbeeinnahmen generieren, ist gelinde gesagt naiv. Bzw. anzunehmen diese Bewertungen seien objektiv. Iss wie bei den Rating-Agenturen und der Finanzblase.
Allerdings, ist ein Ruf erst mal ruiniert, nutzen auch die Werbeeinnahmen nix mehr, wenn keiner das Magazin mehr kauft - darum sollte PCG mit den Wertungen doch vielleicht insgesamt etwas vorsichtiger werden. Oder sich tatsächlich ein System überlegen, in dem eine "Könnte"-Bewertung und eine "Ist"-Bewertung vorliegt. GTA4 KÖNNTE richtig klasse sein, "IST" es aber nicht weil...
Die einzige Ausnahme von der kein-Vollpreis-Regel bei mir sind allerdings Produkte aus dem Hause Blizzard. Man kann von denen halten was man will, die Spiele laufen i.d.R. beim Release und der Patch-Support ist klasse.


----------



## Nosi11 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

jungs, bleibt doch mal sachlich.

ich will eine wertung die den spielspaß bewertet und nicht die technik, weil ich wissen will wie gut das spiel ist. und das spiel hat 92% verdient. ich hab schon einige stunden gespielt und ganze 2 abstürze gehabt. wayne!?
was hab ich denn von einer wertung bei der ich hinterher erstmal rätseln muss wieviel das spiel bewertet wurde und wieviel sonst irgendein dreck.

ich rede da nicht von bugs. bugs gehören ganz klar zum spiel dazu und sollen mit in die wertung einfliesen. aber ich habe noch keinen bei gta gefunden. aber die leute die hier am lautesten wegen bugs schreien haben es ja nichtmal installiert gekriegt. sowas gehört in eine eigene technik-sparte!


----------



## Belechem (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 09.12.2008 06:45 schrieb:
			
		

> memberx1 am 09.12.2008 04:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja, das ist  Deine Meinung. ich hab Crysis ca. 4 mal durchgespielt, jedesmal auf ne andere Art. Crysis ist -für mich und viele andere-einer der besten Shooter die je gemacht wurden, gefällt mir besser als z.B. HL2. Zusammen mit Far Cry und COD4. Es hat Dir halt keinen Spaß gemacht, aber es hat-nüchtern betrachtet- so ziemlich mit das am besten 
gemachte Spielgerüst was ein Shooter haben kann. Gta4 ist auch genial, nur die ganzen 
Sachen drumherum stören. Storymäßig ist es das beste was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe,
San Andreas war schon Hammer, aber diese melacholische Art des Niko und der realistische Grafikstil kamen bei mir viel besser an als ich dacht. Insofern hat es meine Erwatrungen übertroffen.


----------



## WeberSebastian (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Um es noch einmal zu sagen: Wir haben das Spiel vor Ort bei Rockstar gespielt, wo es problemlos lief. Wir können in unseren Tests nicht auf Fehler eingehen, die nicht auftreten, das wäre Kaffeesatzlesen á la Astro-Channel. Vor-Ort-Tests sind sicher nicht optimal, wir versuchen sie auch zu vermeiden. Jedoch prangt auf der ersten Seite des Tests im Heft ein roter Kasten, der die Testbedinungen schildert und auch darauf hinweist, dass wir nicht die Verkaufsversion gespielt haben. Da die gespielte Fassung allerdings keine gravierenden Fehler, schon gar nicht in dem überall geschilderten Ausmaß, aufwies, gab es für uns keinen Grund, davon auszugehen, dass es so sein könnte, wie es nun ist.

Doch selbst wenn wir mit der Testversion getestet hätten, die uns Rockstar geschickt hatte (die wir inzwischen ja zum Laufen gebracht haben), wäre die Wertung wohl kaum anders ausgefallen, da auch bei diese auf unseren Testsystemen gut läuft.

Zum Thema Kopierschutz / benötigte Programme:
Solche Dinge fließen nicht in unsere Spielspaßwertung mit ein. Natürlich geben wir solche "Hindernisse" mit an, wenn wir sie wissen oder der Entwickler/Publisher uns die Infos liefert. Trotzdem, nur weil ein Spiel möchte, dass ich ein zusätzliches Programm im Hintergrund laufen lassen muss, ändert sich am erlebten Spaß während des Spielens nichts - so ist im Moment unser Testsystem. Ob sich das in Zukunft ändert oder nicht, vermag ich nicht zu sagen.
Uns nun aber den Schwarzen-Kopierschutz-Software-Peter zuzuschieben, ist in meinen Augen auch ein wenig einfach. Denn nicht umsonst besagt der Klappentext der GTA-4-Verpackung, dass einige Programme und die aktuellsten Service Packs für Windows notwendig sind, um zu spielen.

Zum Thema einheitliche Wertungen:
Der Vergleich mit Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung hinkt in meinen Augen stark. Ein Spiel, das während unserer Testzeit Fehler aufweist, wie NPCs sprechen, aber die Dialoge werden nicht eingeblendet, NPCs sind gar nicht da, Quests können nicht beendet werden usw. ist natürlich abzustrafen. Ein Spiel wie GTA 4, das bei uns gut läuft, bei vielen Spielern aber nicht, ist da eine ganz andere Hausnummer.


----------



## Anbei (9. Dezember 2008)

Was bringt es jetzt die Wertung auszusetzten?
Genau, nichts.
Ihr habt die Wertung vergeben, allerdings finde ich die Umstände bedenklich.

Laut Aussage im Test, konnte die Testversion bei euch in der Redaktion nicht zum starten gebracht werden, auf keinem Rechner. Alleine das hätte euch zu denken geben sollen und nicht wo bekomme ich jetzt den Test her. Das ein Redakteur nach München gefahren ist um den Test auf einem Rechner zu erstellen, der vom Publisher zur Verfügung gestellt wurde, war der 2. Fehler.
Der Test hätte unter diesen Voraussetzungen nie gemacht werden dürfen.
Ein Spiel muss, meiner Meinung nach, auf mindestens 4 verschiedenen Rechnern installiert werden um zu sehen ob es läuft und wenn es läuft, wie läuft es.


----------



## Nosi11 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				WeberSebastian am 09.12.2008 08:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Um es noch einmal zu sagen: Wir haben das Spiel vor Ort bei Rockstar gespielt, wo es problemlos lief. Wir können in unseren Tests nicht auf Fehler eingehen, die nicht auftreten, das wäre Kaffeesatzlesen á la Astro-Channel. Vor-Ort-Tests sind sicher nicht optimal, wir versuchen sie auch zu vermeiden. Jedoch prangt auf der ersten Seite des Tests im Heft ein roter Kasten, der die Testbedinungen schildert und auch darauf hinweist, dass wir nicht die Verkaufsversion gespielt haben. Da die gespielte Fassung allerdings keine gravierenden Fehler, schon gar nicht in dem überall geschilderten Ausmaß, aufwies, gab es für uns keinen Grund, davon auszugehen, dass es so sein könnte, wie es nun ist.
> 
> Zum Thema einheitliche Wertungen:
> Der Vergleich mit Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung hinkt in meinen Augen stark. Ein Spiel, das während unserer Testzeit Fehler aufweist, wie NPCs sprechen, aber die Dialoge werden nicht eingeblendet, NPCs sind gar nicht da, Quests können nicht beendet werden usw. ist natürlich abzustrafen. Ein Spiel wie GTA 4, das bei uns gut läuft, bei vielen Spielern aber nicht, ist da eine ganz andere Hausnummer.




so siehts aus! gothic 3 und stalker sind ganz andere sachen!
die meisten haben doch hier gar keine ahnung von dem was sie überhaupt reden weil sie das spiel noch gar nicht gespielt haben.
und ein spiel ist gut wenn es spaß und macht und nicht weil es auf irgendnem uralt-billig pc läuft ;P
das kann man gern bewerten, gehört aber nicht in die spielspaßwertung!


----------



## Aithir (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Mal ehrlich, was bei GTA IV verlangt wird, ist eine Unverschämtheit. Registrierungen, das heißt der Zwang persönliche rauszugeben, 
Zwangsinstallation und Speichern im Singleplayer nur, wenn man bei Microsoft registriert ist. Und dazu dann noch Onlineaktivierung und CD-Ceck, wirklich kundenfreundlich.

Das überschreitet klar die Grenze des Erträglichen und des Zulässigen. Was kommt als nächstes, Abgabe von DNS  Fingerabdruck, Stuhl- und Geruchsprobe, Personalausweiß, Kontonummer und Zustimmung zur Onlinevideo- und Online überwachung des Spielers. Würde bei einer solchen Maßnahme dann auch nur Spielspaß bewertet werden. Der ehrliche Mensch wird von Rockstar und co. hier behandelt, wie ein Schwerverbrecher, der sich das Spiel zwar gekauft hat, aber sich wieder klauen wird. 

Dazu kommt, daß, hört man sich ein wenig um, GTA IV nicht das große Spiel ist, das Tester weltweit aus ihm machen, zu kleine Spielwelt und zu wenig Beschäftigung abseits der Missionen.


----------



## Soulja110 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Patch abwarten. Wenn der die technischen Probleme behebt, kann die Wertung aufjedenfall stehen bleiben. Hätte sogar noch 1-2% mehr gegeben. Inhaltlich ist das Spiel absolut genial. Grafik, Gameplay, Steuerung, alles passt zusammen.


----------



## creutz (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Eine erlicher Kommentar der Redaktion wäre Super. Wir machen alle Fehler bei der Arbeit. Wie sah der Test-PC aus?? Was für Programme waren drauf??
Für Konsole toll,für den PC nicht Spielbar!!
Und ein kleiner teil der PC Spieler ???
Was mich verwundert ist der Satz zum laufen gebracht???? 10 mal GTA 4. 10 Redakteure. 10 Home PC. Instalieren und die Wirklichkeit tritt zu Tage.


----------



## Arphys (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Naja, ich hatte/habe auch meine Probleme gehabt. Das Teil ist zunächst nicht gestartet und startet auch jetzt nur wenn ich aus dem Social Club ausgeloggt bin (wobei sich damit auch die Frage nach der Notwendigkeit seiner Existenz überhaupt stellt). 

Das Spiel läuft und macht mir auch mehr Spaß als die Vorgänger, obwohl oder vielleicht gerade weil ich nicht so der Super-GTA-Fan bin. 
Gekauft hab ich es mir wegen dem Setting und der Hauptfigur trotzdem, aber dieser Installationskack ist ja mal wirklich dermaßen übeflüssig! Das könnte man in der Wertung ruhig auch berücksichtigen.

Und zum anderen stört mich die Grafik. Es gibt ja kaum Einstellungen (etwa AA oder AF), was im Jahre 2008 einfach nur jämmerlich ist. Es läuft zwar recht flüssig, sieht aber nicht besonders aus. Ich würde meinem PC gerne mehr zumuten, aber die Optionen lassen mich nicht, weil sie ja alles über den Speicher berechnen.
Dazu kommen einfach nur kranke Grafikfehler, die anscheinend mit der Spieldauer zunehmen.

Alles in allem kann man GTA 4 ruhig eine Wertung geben (es ließ sich sogar auf einem single-core mit ati 1600 starten, war aber unspielbar). Aber diese sollte sich um Himmels willen auf die Verkaufsversion beziehen und gefälligst fairer gegenüber Spielen wie "STALKER: Clear Sky" sein. Das hat spielerisch auch eine Menge zu bieten und nicht die Hälfte der Grafikfehler. Außerdem ist es binnen von Tagen gepatcht worden und läuft flüssig und Stabil, bietet eine offene Welt und sehr gute Grafik. Und bekommt von PcGames irgendwas um die 70%. Das ist schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## clayman88 (9. Dezember 2008)

Die Leute bei denen das Spiel problemlos läuft (wie bei mir) werden einer  (min.) 92er Wertung bestimmt beipflichten.  Es ist eines der besten Spiele ever (wenns einmal problemlos läuft) Man kommt kaum noch von weg. Sehr lange Story/Haupthandlungsspielzeit, Grafik, Gameplay, Witz, Tiefe,... alles vom Feinsten. Und die sehr kurzen Ladezeiten (größtenteils überhaupt keine) als auch die relativ gute Performance auf schwächerer Hardware (bedenkt man Sichtweite, Detailreichtum, ..) ist erfreulich. Das Spiel sieht auch in min. Details i.V.m. nativer Auflösung sehr gut aus.
Hätte man sich nicht einige Bugschnitzer, Start- und Teiberprobleme geleistet wäre eine >96 denk ich sogar  noch angemessen. 
(Das soll jetzt kein Fanboygelaber sein, aber ich bin vom dem Game auch auf PC (-PC4ever-) echt begeistert, komm nich von weg. ^^


----------



## Deus82ex (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

das Game ist einfach nur hammergeil. Das einzige Problem was bei mir auftritt, sin die lahmen 13FPS bei einem Pentium D805 2,66GHz und einer GForce 8800GT OC. Selbst bei niedrigen Details und Texturen, undDetailentfernung von 20 usw. komme ich nur auf 14,5 FPS (auch mit neuem NVidia Beta Treiber). Wenn Rockstar das noch in den Griff bekommt, dann werden sich mein Strom- und Kaffeehändler freuen.
In diesem Sinne - 92Pkt absolute Pflicht!


----------



## lincore (9. Dezember 2008)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich es heutzutage unangemessen finde, Spiele mit Zahlen bewerten zu wollen, muss man doch feststellen, dass eine solche Zahl wenn überhaupt nur den Spielspaß widerspiegeln sollte. Was nützt es dem Zocker, auf dessen System GTA IV nicht läuft, wenn das Spiel von der PC Games von 92% auf 82% abgewertet wurde? Kann diese Zahl dann immer noch Grundlage einer Kaufentscheidung sein? Ein Leser, der diese Bewertung als Grundlage seiner Kaufentscheidung benutzt, wird sicherlich nicht auf den ersten Blick ersehen, dass diese Zahl nach der Formel "Spielspaß - Bugs = _echter_ Spielspaß" berechnet wurde.
Auf der anderen Seite finden sich Spielemagazine in der delikaten Rolle eines Sprachrohrs für die Zockerwelt wieder (die in der Regel zwar erst nach dem Release von Spielen bedient wird, aber immerhin). Eine Abmahnung in Form einer Abwertung könnte man daher als sinnvoll empfinden. Auch sollte man sich fragen, ob man den Trend zur verbuggten Releaseversion tolerieren mag oder die Wertungskeule schwingend Randale macht (was ich zumindest nett fände).

Meine Meinung ist, dass es dem Rest der Welt ziemlich egal sein wird was die PC Games tut oder nicht tut. Der Konsument entscheidet, was er toleriert, und solange adoleszente Fanboys mit frenetischem Jubel das nächste GTA begrüßen, wird eine Abwertung der PC Games höchstens ein paar Mollys plus kaputte Fenster bringen.

Statt einer Abwertung ist es imho klüger, zunächst von einem Kauf abzuraten, zumindest für Besitzer bestimmter Hardware (hier: ATI). Solch ein gut gemeinter Rat ist für den Leser viel transparenter als eine reine Zahl, der man nicht ansieht, warum sie eigentlich entstanden ist und warum es nicht auch 91% hätten sein können.


----------



## masterofcars (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann der Wertung mittlerweile nicht mehr beipflichten.
Obwohl es bei mir problemlos mit 43 FPS läuft bei maximum Rendereinstellung, Sichtweite 40 usw. Es sieht sehr gut aus und die Story fand ich anfangs auch besser als in GTA SA. Aber mittlerweile (Habe ca 10-12  Stunden gespielt)kommt Langeweile auf. Das Spiel wird ja immer mehr ausgedünnt. Es gibt ausser für Waffen und Kleidung keine Möglichkeit sein Geld auszugeben. Keine eigenen Firmen mehr, für die man etwas tun kann als Eigenmotivation. Keine Wohnungen zu kaufen, keine Garagen mehr um die Autos drin zu horten, sondern nur dämliche enge  Parkstreifen vor den viel zu wenigen Apartments.  Für mich ist das Ding nur ne super abgespeckte Sparversion von GTA SA mit besserer Grafik. 
Ich hatte bisher alle GTA´s am ersten Verkaufstag an incl GTA 1 und GTA London usw.
Aber aufgrund von Installationsgängelei und mangelnder Spielmotivation diesmal werde ich mir die nächste Version SEHR genau angucken. Daumen nach unten, Rockstar.


----------



## Metalhawk (9. Dezember 2008)

*Nur eine Adaption*

Hi@all,

vieles was hier vorgeschlagen wird ist völlig utopisch wenn man sich in mal in die Lage der PC Games oder Rockstars hineinversetzt. 
Der Topseller des Jahres GTA4 ist eine goldene Kuh im Spielegeschäft.
Den Test einen Monat später zu bringen ist keine Option. Der Leser kauft DIE Zeitschrift mit dem ersten ausführlichen Test.
Wenn Rockstars sagt: Ihr testet in unserem Hause, an unserem PCs, nur eine Stunde oder gar nicht. 
Kein Magazin würde das Angebot ablehnen. Denn das einzige was zählt ist ein Test VOR dem Erscheinungstermin im Heft zu haben.
GTA 4 wurde für Konsolen programmiert das sieht man sehr schnell und was wir bekommen haben ist eine PC-Adaption mit kleinen Features. Das Geld was GTA4 gekostet hat wurde auf der Konsole auch wieder reingeholt. Die PC-Adaption ist nur ein kleiner Bonus. Im Grunde genommen dürfen wir froh sein überhaupt eine PC-Version bekommen zu haben.
Das die Qualität der Technik PC-optimierten Titeln wie Crysis oder CoD4 nicht das Wasser reichen kann ist klar.
Wieso hat GTA4 so viel Kopierschutz ?
Weil sicher mehr als doppelt so viele GTA3 "besitzen" als über den Ladentisch gegangen sind.
Es wurde noch keine Methode gefunden nur die Raubkopierer zu bestrafen also müssen alle leiden so einfach ist das.
Diesen Mist haben wir also unserem raubkopierendem Nachbarn zu verdanken und nicht Rockstars.

So zur Wertung: GTA4 ist ein klasse Spiel doch insgesammt sind die 92% zu hoch angesetzt. Denn 92% bleiben stehen wenn man alle negativen Aspekte ausblendet, doch eine Fachzeitschrift hat die Aufgabe auch an sehr guten Dingen die nagativen Punkte ausführlich zu beleuchten was für meinen Geschmack unzureichend geschehen ist.
Einen guten Kritiker erkennt man daran das er den Makel im fast perfekten findet und nicht großzügig Probleme unter den Tisch kehrt.
DIe Frage der finaziellen Unabhängigkeit will ich erst gar nicht anschneiden. Oder die Folgen einer 7xer Wertung für das Image bei R*

mfg Metalhawk


----------



## ChozenOne (9. Dezember 2008)

*Nur eine Adaption*

Also ganz ehrlich... Ich hatte am Anfang dieses Threads bereits geschrieben, das es klar abgewertet werden muss, bis Rockstar per Patch nachbessert...

Mittlerweile braucht PC Games da nichts mehr zu machen, da durch die ewige Diskussion hier Rockstar mittlerweile den Patch fast fertig hat.

Also liebes PC Games Team - wieso noch abwerten, wenn der Zug schon abgefahren ist?
Das nächste mal bitte eine bessere "Qualitätsprüfung" beim Bewerten durchführen und solche Threads fallen weg...

P.S. Ich bin seit der ersten Ausgabe Treuer PC Games leser und find euch immernoch super !!!


----------



## tommygraz (9. Dezember 2008)

*Nur eine Adaption*

ich bin wirklich sehr verwundert, wie rockstar solch ein spiel auf den markt bringen kann. ich habe mir die systemanforderungen durchgelesen und hab mich einfach nur auf das spielen gefreut (ati 3870 1024 mb), aber nach dem kauf ein ewig langes prozedere bis ich endlich das spiel installieren konnte. puhhh, endlich fertig und geschafft, los gehts mit dem zocken-weit gefehlt, entweder ständige abstürze, oder eingefrorenes bild (amd x2 5600+, 4 gb ram), absolut unbespielbar. ich hab das spiel dann zurückgegeben (das ist mir erst einmal mit fm verlängerung 07 passiert), aber das spiel war für meinen pc total unbespielbar- shame on you rockstar!!


----------



## HanFred (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nur eine Adaption*

ich plädiere (wieder einmal) dafür, ganz auf zahlenwertungen zu verzichten. nein, ich erachte auch sternchen nicht als die bessere methode.
vermutlich würde das vielen missfallen (weil die anderen doch auch alle endwertungen abgeben), aber dadurch würden vielleicht etwas mehr leser auch den ganzen test lesen und sich nicht bloss eine zahl einprägen, die gar nie völlig objektiv sein _kann_. berichte sind nämlich viel interessanter und enorm viel aufschlussreicher als nackte zahlen.
als nebeneffekt würde weniger um einzelne pünktchen gestritten. *ich verstehe nicht, dass sich viele konsumenten auf solche zahlen verlassen, das halte ich für fahrlässig*, gebe den testern also ausdrücklich nicht die ganze schuld an solchen debakeln.

auf den hier angesprochenen fall hätte sich das vielleicht nicht oder nur wenig ausgewirkt, da ja eben keine verkaufsversion getestet wurde. allerdings wird das im test anscheinend erwähnt.


----------



## Alf1507 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nur eine Adaption*



			
				Metalhawk am 09.12.2008 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> So zur Wertung: GTA4 ist ein klasse Spiel doch insgesammt sind die 92% zu hoch angesetzt. Denn 92% bleiben stehen wenn man alle negativen Aspekte ausblendet, doch eine Fachzeitschrift hat die Aufgabe auch an sehr guten Dingen die nagativen Punkte ausführlich zu beleuchten was für meinen Geschmack unzureichend geschehen ist.
> Einen guten Kritiker erkennt man daran das er den Makel im fast perfekten findet und nicht großzügig Probleme unter den Tisch kehrt.
> DIe Frage der finaziellen Unabhängigkeit will ich erst gar nicht anschneiden. Oder die Folgen einer 7xer Wertung für das Image bei R*
> 
> mfg Metalhawk


Das sehe ich genauso. Nicht umsonst musste sich die Redaktion in der Vergangenheit schon öfter den Vorwurf der Bestechlichkeit gefallen lassen.
Warum fließen denn solche Probleme, wie es sie bei GTA4 gibt, nicht in die Wertung ein? Wenn jemand das Spiel z.B. wegen dem ach so tollen Kopierschutz nichtmal starten kann, dann bringt selbst eine 100% Wertung herzlich wenig! Die Probleme die hier immer wieder genannt werden ersticken doch jedes Fünkchen Spielspass schon im Keim. Letztendlich ist es mir eigentlich ziemlich egal ob nun abgewertet wird oder nicht. Ich weiss jedenfalls was ich von dem Spiel in diesem Zustand zu erwarten habe.

@Redaktion:
Ich sage gerne nochmal: Ich verliert durch solche Wertungen immer mehr eure Glaubwürdigkeit!


----------



## HanFred (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nur eine Adaption*



			
				Alf1507 am 09.12.2008 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum fließen denn solche Probleme, wie es sie bei GTA4 gibt, nicht in die Wertung ein?


die antwort darauf wurde jetzt schon x mal gegeben und steht z.b. in WeberSebastians letztem beitrag in diesem thread im ersten satz.



			
				WeberSebastian am 09.12.2008 08:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben das Spiel vor Ort bei Rockstar gespielt, wo es problemlos lief.


und



> Vor-Ort-Tests sind sicher nicht optimal, wir versuchen sie auch zu vermeiden. Jedoch prangt auf der ersten Seite des Tests im Heft ein roter Kasten, der die Testbedinungen schildert und auch darauf hinweist, dass wir nicht die Verkaufsversion gespielt haben.



es ist weder fair noch glaubwürdig, grosse vorwürfe zu machen, wenn man den test anscheinend gar nicht wirklich gelesen hat.


----------



## Singapur-Jack (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				WeberSebastian am 09.12.2008 08:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Um es noch einmal zu sagen: Wir haben das Spiel vor Ort bei Rockstar gespielt, wo es problemlos lief. Wir können in unseren Tests nicht auf Fehler eingehen, die nicht auftreten, das wäre Kaffeesatzlesen á la Astro-Channel. Vor-Ort-Tests sind sicher nicht optimal, wir versuchen sie auch zu vermeiden. Jedoch prangt auf der ersten Seite des Tests im Heft ein roter Kasten, der die Testbedinungen schildert und auch darauf hinweist, dass wir nicht die Verkaufsversion gespielt haben. Da die gespielte Fassung allerdings keine gravierenden Fehler, schon gar nicht in dem überall geschilderten Ausmaß, aufwies, gab es für uns keinen Grund, davon auszugehen, dass es so sein könnte, wie es nun ist.
> 
> Doch selbst wenn wir mit der Testversion getestet hätten, die uns Rockstar geschickt hatte (die wir inzwischen ja zum Laufen gebracht haben), wäre die Wertung wohl kaum anders ausgefallen, da auch bei diese auf unseren Testsystemen gut läuft.
> 
> ...



Lieber Herr Weber natürlich haben wir den roten Kasten gesehen, aber wir haben auch die eindeutige Kaufempfehlung am Ende des Artikels gelesen. Wenn man eine Vorabversion beim Hersteller testet und daraus eine Kausalität zur Qualität des Endprodukts schließt nenn ich das Kaffeesatzleserei. Natürlich läuft das Spiel beim Hersteller oder glauben Sie die laden Sie ein und zeigen Ihnen eine Verkaufsversion die nur unter erheblichem Aufwand läuft? Aber genau solche Misstände wollen Leser wissen. Es muss sich irgendwo ja mal niederschlagen das viele Kunden erhebliche Probleme mit dem Produkt haben. Wir verlangen ja garnicht das Sie das alles vorraus sagen, aber dann halten Sie sich doch bitte mit Kaufempfehlungen zurück, denn die resultieren ja auch nur aus Ihrer Vermutung das das Endprodukt dem gleicht was Sie vorab getestet haben. Wie sie selbst sagen Sie können es nicht vorraus sagen, also bleibt wohl doch nur die Option einen Vorab-Test ohne Kaufempfehlung zu machen und sich die endgültige Bewertung für einen Test der Verkaufsversiuon zu sparen.
Die Industrie hat mein Vertrauen schon lange verspielt und somit will ich mich wenigstens auf die PCGames verlassen können, mach ich schon seit 1997 so. Wenn dies darauf hinaus läuft das ich bei jedem Spiel erst die Reaktion der Community abwarten muss, dann frage ich mich zu was ich noch wieter Ihr Magazin lesen soll? Die Rolle der Presse sollte die kritische Auseinandersetzung mit den Produkten sein und nicht die Unterstützung dessen Vertriebs.

Grüße Jack


----------



## BTheis (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ich finde die Wertung angemessen.Auch wenn ein teil der Spieler es noch nicht richtig Spielen können.Ich Persönlich kann GTA4 sehr gut Spielen,ich habe zwar auch mal nach ca. 1 Std. Spielzeit ein Fehlercode RESC10,aber sowas kann bei jeden Spiel zum anfang vorkommen.Ich hoffe das Rockstar schnell ein Patch rausbringt und damit die meisten fehler beseitigt.

An dieser stehle möchte ich mal fragen,da ich leider nichts davon im Heft gefunden habe,wie kann mann beim Taxi oder RTW fahren Geld verdienen?Welche tasten muss mann drücken,oder gibt es die möglichkeit nicht mehr?


----------



## BigKia (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Natürlich kann man Polizei und Taxifahrer spielen

Wenn man in einem Wagen sitz muss man auf "E" drücken, dann gehts. Überhaupt find ich auch die Wertung angemessen, da GTA4 nunmal ein sehr gutes Spiel ist. Ich selber hatte meine Probleme, und hab sie immernoch, dennoch kommt (kommen) ja bald Patches raus, und dann ist wieder alles im Lot, und wenn man jetzt die Wertung runterzieht, und ein, zwei Monate wieder (nach dem Patch) wieder oben ist, finde ich zuviel Aufwand für was kleiner.


@PCGAMES:         92% SIND OK!!


----------



## Sven0815 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

@Singapur-Jack
1a Antwort
warum nen Magazin kaufen wenn ich mit dem Test eh nix anfangen kann? Warum eine Kaufempfehlung ausgeben wenn das Produkt ungenügend getestet wurde?
Mitttlerweile muss man doch bei jedem Spiel fest davon ausgehen das es unfertig released wird, und vor allem wenn dann nur so´n Vor-Ort-Test angeboten wird sollte man doch skeptisch werden und sich zumindest nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Wenn ich mir die Spiele anschau die ich im letzten Jahr gekauft hab, das waren mehr Betas als Vollversionen.. und dann kommt nen Spruch a la "konnten wir nicht von ausgehen". Was is´n das Motto dahinter? Lieber nen Spiel empfehlen das bei der Hälfte der Leute rennt als eins nicht zu empfehlen das bei allen rennt?
Seit Gothic3 bin ich immer besser damit gefahren bei Amazon 2-3Tage nach Release reinzuschauen und mir die Usercomments anzuschauen, anstatt nach nem Hefttest das Spiel auszusuchen - traurig, oder?
Nebenbei bemerkt, die PCGames ist imo auch im Nachhinein sehr "vorsichtig" damit Bugs ordentlich zu schildern. Mal ehrlich, wenn ich nur bunte Bilder sehen und von Leuten lesen will die zwar 0 Plan haben aber Sachen trotzdem anpreisen, das bekomm ich im Netz umsonst.


----------



## Martinz79 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

92% für GTA sind voll ok, aber ihr hättet die Kaufversion testen sollen und nicht irgendeine Version ohne Kopierschutz!!!
Außerdem solltet ihr mal kritischer sein. Es kann nicht sein, dass dauernd unfertige Spiele rauskommen und ihr nix dagegen sagt. Wir Käufern sind jetzt immer die BETA und ALPHA-Tester und zahlen 50€ dafür, Frechheit!!!

Und btw. sowas wie bei Need for Speed UC braucht ihr auch nicht mehr bringen, über 80% für so ein Schrottspiel objektiv betrachtet (Wertungen 40-70% anderer Magazine), das sieht aus als ob ihr von EA gekauft wurdet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moskitoo (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Mir würden Wertungen die in 5er Schritten erfolgen (70,75,80,85,90,95) besser gefallen. 
Die Tests sind ohnehin subjektiv, es macht schlichtweg keinen Sinn es auf einen Prozentpunkt runterzureisen. 
Außerdem würde ich das Spiel als ganzes Bewerten! Schließlich kauft man auch das Spiel als ganzes, d.h. mit Zwangsaktivierung, Zwangsinstallationen, Bugs und technischen Mängeln. 
Wenn die Bugs irgendwann ausgemerzt sind, kann man das Spiel ja ggf. 5 Punkte höher einstufen, im nachhinein. 

Des weiteren bin ich der Meinung dass die eigene Definition der Spielspasswertung schon lange nicht mehr zutrifft.

>90% | Die uneingeschränkte Empfehlung der Redaktion. Nur Referenzpiele, die neue Maßstäbe setzen, werden mit einem "90er" gewürdigt.

Für mich im höchsten Maße schizophren eine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung auszusprechen (>90, und gleichzeitig den Kunden zu sagen dass er es nicht kaufen soll. (wie bei GTA)
Für mich ist selbstverständlich, dass nur Tests von Ladenversionen veröffentlicht werden die auch im eigenen Haus stattfinden. Denn wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufen muss um die ganze Wahrheit zu erfahren. Dann brauch ich keinen Test.

Ich hab die PCGames und die PCGameshardware nun schon viele Jahre abonniert. Mit der PCGamesHardware bin ich immer noch höchst zufrieden. 
Aber diese ganzen 90er (dazu zähl ich auch die 89er) in letzter Zeit die einfach keine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung verdienen, weil es keine Referenzspiele sind die neue Maßstäbe setzen (Far Cry 2, Left 4 Dead), sind für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.

Bei Team Fortress 2 wurde der umfang kritisiert und es erhielt daher nur 84%, der Umfang von Left 4 Dead wirkt dagegen winzig, dennnoch bekommt es 89%.


----------



## Sheggo (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Selbst wenn das Spiel 100% fehlerfrei laufen sollte, hätte es keine 90er+ Wertung verdient.
Die Story ist langweilig, die Nebenquests immer die selben, die Steuerung richtig nervig (auf der XBOX360), und machen kann man auch nix

zB: Was bringt ne Tittenbar ohne Titten?


----------



## Martinz79 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

GTA ist nicht die Sims 

50 Stunden Spielspaß haben andere Spiele nicht.


----------



## Singapur-Jack (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				BTheis am 09.12.2008 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde die Wertung angemessen.Auch wenn ein teil der Spieler es noch nicht richtig Spielen können.Ich Persönlich kann GTA4 sehr gut Spielen,ich habe zwar auch mal nach ca. 1 Std. Spielzeit ein Fehlercode RESC10,aber sowas kann bei jeden Spiel zum anfang vorkommen.Ich hoffe das Rockstar schnell ein Patch rausbringt und damit die meisten fehler beseitigt.
> 
> An dieser stehle möchte ich mal fragen,da ich leider nichts davon im Heft gefunden habe,wie kann mann beim Taxi oder RTW fahren Geld verdienen?Welche tasten muss mann drücken,oder gibt es die möglichkeit nicht mehr?



1. Eine Wertung wäre dann ok und auch angemessen, wenn man sie einschränkt auf genau die Besitzer einer Hardware und Software Kombi, bei der das Spiel läuft. Aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern gelsen zu haben: "Liebe ATI Nutzer dieses Spiel läuft nicht auf euren Systemen". Ich habe gelesen (sinngemäß) "Wer noch Platz auf seinem Wunschzettel hat soll es drauf setzen". Richtig wäre gewesen: Nur User mit einem Rechner welcher dem Testgerät entspricht sollen es auf Ihren Wunschzettel nehmen. 

2. Selbst bei wem es läuft, der Installation Spießrutenlauf wird auch nicht erwähnt, weil Ihn keiner vorrausschauen konnte und somit fällt bei einem so frühen Test diese Komponente weg. Wie ich finde gewagt, angesichts der Lage. Ein mehr als 90% Spiel muss sich auf Anhieb und problemlos auf einem System installieren lassen und spielen, wenn es die Leistungsanforderungen erfüllt. Ansonsten sollte man mit dem Gold-Award nicht so schnell bei der Sache sein. Die Problemlose handhabung ist definitiv ausschlaggebend für eine gute Wertung.

3. Es sollte hier nicht darum gehen ob die Wertung gerechtfertigt ist, das Spiel ist vom Inhalt sehr gut, sondern ob man sich bei dem Verhalten der Industrie zu so einem frühen Zeitpunkt eine volle Bewertung des Produkts erlauben darf. Das wäre ja so als wenn ich behauptzen würde; am Fließband schon zu sehen das ein Wagen sich gut auf der Straße anfühlt. Der Zeitpunkt an dem ich dem Leser den Rat zum Kauf gebe ist denke ich entscheidend. 

4.Bewerten kann man auch die Vorabversion. Aber da wir Normals die nicht bekommen im Laden, kann man die Vorrabversion auch nicht als Grundlage, höchstens als Indiz für eine Kaufempfehlung nehmen. Dies würde aber der Industrie wieder Tür und Tor öffnen uns weiterhin zu, für den Haushalt günstigen, Zeitpunkten halb fertige Ware anzudrehen. 

Das Produkt wie es im Laden steht zeigt das der Hersteller entweder es billigend in Kauf genommen hat oder nicht getestet hat, ob das Spiel auf unterschiedlichsten Systmen läuft. Geschweige denn die Nutzerfreundlichkeit des Kopierschutzes bedacht hat. Die Kaufempfehlung im Heft zeigt das die Red es in Kauf genommen hat das wir Käufer auf die Fresse fallen. Was im roten Kasten stehrt hätte jeden stutzig machen sollen und ein bissel mehr investigativen Journalismus hätte die Spielebranche bitter nötig. 

Also vergessen wir eine Nachbewertung das ändert ja eh nichts, obwohl ich es schon nervig finde das sich das Spiel jetzt mit nem Goldaward brüsten kann. Aber wie wäre es, wenn man ein Interview mit Rockstar macht und mal fragt ob es Ihnen egal ist oder sie einfach nicht in der Lage waren ein "benutzerfreundlcihes" Spiel abzuliefern. Ich finde das wäre uns die Redaktion schon schuldig, wenigstens mal nach zu bohren, wie es zu seinem vergeigten Strat kommt was der Spielserie ja auch garnicht gerecht wird. Zeigt das Ihr nicht nur Politikern sondern auch der Industrie auf den Zahn fühlen könnt.

Grüße nach Franken und weiterhin gutes Gelingen
Jack


----------



## JBT (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ich Finde es ist richtig solche Spielbewertungen erstmal aufs Eis zu legen, auch wenn ich zur Zeit gar nicht betroffen bin. Denn ansonsten kapieren es die Entwickler nicht und man kann davon ausgehen das so etwas bestimmt in naher Zukunft wieder passieren wird.

mfg


----------



## Heavyflame (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Sheggo am 09.12.2008 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn das Spiel 100% fehlerfrei laufen sollte, hätte es keine 90er+ Wertung verdient.
> Die Story ist langweilig, die Nebenquests immer die selben, die Steuerung richtig nervig (auf der XBOX360), und machen kann man auch nix
> 
> zB: Was bringt ne Tittenbar ohne Titten?




Dito, GTA ist einfach zu hoch bewertet. Da hat der Hype wohl nachgegholfen um das Spiel über 90% zu bringen. Ich als GTA Fan sage - back to the roots.


----------



## STARSCrazy (9. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht könnte man neben den positiven Awards auch noch einen negativen Award für technische Probleme/Bugs/Kopierschutzdreck vergeben, der am Aussehen erkennen lässt, das etwas nicht stimmt. Oder (aber das ist etwas unverständlicher) man ergänzt die Wertung um ein Symbol (Daumen hoch, mittel, runter), einen Buchstaben (A = Bugfrei; C = technische Katastrophe) oder eine Einstufung (1. Wahl, 2. Wahl, 3. Wahl).

Falls dann jemand eure Awards abdrucken will (auf der Verpackung) muss er auch den negativen Teil abdrucken.

Wenn dies alles nicht möglich ist, einfach fleißig Punkte abziehen. Denn noch zwei/drei dieser Hypes die dann in unspielbaren Produkten enden... und es gibt einige PC-Spieler weniger.


----------



## Whisky1982 (9. Dezember 2008)

Da die PC Games wohl eigentlich immer mehr oder weniger fehlerfreie Spiele zu sehen bekommen wird (die Publisher sind ja nicht vollkommen dämlich), ist es sicher richtig weiter auch zu bewerten. Bei den massiven Mängeln die nun auftreten sollte man die Bewertung aber stark runterfahren. Die Äußerungen vom Publisher, vereinzelte Probleme ist ein Witz (bei einem anderen Magazin waren es in der Umfrage mal eben 60% der User die abgestimmt hatten).

Alleine schon wegen des Kopierschutzes der mehr oder weniger eine Frechheit ist, für den ehrlichen Kunden der dafür auch noch immer mehr zahlen muss ist ein Wertung über 60% aber nicht mehr angebracht. 

Künftig sollte also auch der Support vom Publisher bewertet werden und was er dem Kunden abfordert damit dieser Spielen kann.


----------



## DJANGO07 (9. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ein Spiel von der Mehrheit der Käufer nicht sinnvoll gespielt werden kann, muss dies in die Bewertung eines Fachmagazins einfliessen.

Ansonsten ist ein Test Unsinn. 

Ein Test soll das Spiel zum Verkaufszeitpunkt bewerten und nicht, wie bei GTA 4 und Gothic 3, wie das Spiel wäre, wenn alles funktionieren würde.


----------



## TCPip2k (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde die lösung liegt auf der Hand:

Das bei Rockstar vor Ort gespielte GTA4 hätte als preview getestet werden sollen, die Ladenversion als Review.


----------



## Neo80 (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde, dass die Wertung bis zur 
vollständigen Lauffähigkeit des Spieles 
ausgesetzt werden sollte!
Auch wenn es bei einigen Spielern funktioniert 
- ein Spiel kann doch nicht für russisch Roulett 
eine so gute Wertung bekommen - jedes Spiel, 
was im allgemeinen schlecht läuft oder 
verbuggt ist bekommt eine nicht so gute 
Bewertung - also Wertung für gutes Spiel 
aussetzen . . . UND am Besten wäre eine 
Aussetzung bei allen PC-Gamer-Magazinen ! ! 
!
Also eine Absprache, damit die 
Spielehersteller mal merken, was sie eigentlich 
bei uns Kunden anrichten, ich werde mir in der 
Zukunft nie wieder ein Spiel sofort zulegen 
bzw. habe ich GTA 4 zurück gegeben. Stellt 
bitte so einen Schrott an den Pranger!

Und ich habe eine IDEE, wie man ein Spiel, 
was nicht von Anfang an richtig bei allen 
funktioniert TADELT:
Es sollte so etwas wie einen Award geben, der 
immer vergeben wird, wenn das Spiel sich so 
wie GTA 4 verhält. Ich finde es nämlich 
ziemlich gemein den Programmieren 
gegenüber, deren Software von Anfang an 
super läuft. Dieser Award darf dann auch im 
Nachhinein vergeben werden.

Die anderen Awards, wie bestes Spiel, Grafik 
usw. sollten meiner Meinung nach komplett 
storniert werden, als weiterer tadel - es kann 
doch in der Zukunft nicht so weiter gehen. Die 
ehrlichen Kunden werden echt ausgenutzt.

Mfg


----------



## HanFred (9. Dezember 2008)

Neo80 am 09.12.2008 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


hier gibt's sowas wie fliesstext. dann mach doch bitte keine unnötigen zeilenumbrüche, so sieht's doof aus und liest sich nicht sehr flüssig.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Dezember 2008)

Neo80 am 09.12.2008 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, dass die Wertung bis zur
> vollständigen Lauffähigkeit des Spieles
> ausgesetzt werden sollte!
> Auch wenn es bei einigen Spielern funktioniert
> ...



Das wäre doch was für unseren großen Meister Rainer Rosshirt. "Das Buggy des Monats", prämiert in einem Video mit herrlich sarkastischen Kommentaren


----------



## baiR (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe die letzten Tage bei GTA nur mit den Videoeditor verbracht und der macht einen irsinnigen Spaß.   
Also jetzt würde ich den Spiel wegen zahlreicher Bugs 70 % geben aber sobald diese Behoben sind hat dieses Spiel min. 92 % verdient.

Seit Zelda Twilight Princess habe ich kein geileres Spiel mehr gezockt.

Deswegen ist GTA nach Zelda das geilste Spiel überhaupt.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Dezember 2008)

System am 05.12.2008 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinen Sie, liebe Leser - hat GTA 4 eine Wertung verdient oder nicht?




*und zu welchem schluss seid ihr -die redaktion- jetzt aufgrund der meinungsäusserungen in diesem thread gekommen?*

behaltet ihr die wertung bei, wird sie gesenkt, oder auf eis gelegt?  :-o


----------



## SirSeemi (9. Dezember 2008)

Leute, das kanns doch nicht sein! ich kaufe ein Auto, die Tests sind toll, Note 1,2. Super CD Anlage, tolle Ausstattung, tolle Fahrtwerte. Nach dem Kauf stellt sich raus, daß aber die Lenkung nur eingeschränkt funktioniert und daß das Gaspedal fehlt. Im Test wird wegen der Mängel von 1,2 auf 1,4 abgewertet. ich darf als Käufer dann warten, bis der Händler mein Auto über Wochen oder Monate fahrbereit macht... 
Bei den PC Games läuft es genau so ab. Der GTA 4 Test hat gezeigt, daß es Mist ist, Ganes vor Ort zu testen. Die miserable Installationsprozedur konnet so wohl gar nicht auffallen. 
Und die Bugs - mir ist nicht erklärlich, daß da nichts aufgefallen sein soll. Versicherungen (die ATI Probleme werden bis zum Release DEFINITIV behoben) kann man eben nicht glauben.
habt ihr denn aus dem Gothic 3 Hype nichts gelernt?
Die Lösung ist ganz einfach. Wenn ein Spiel fehlerhaft auf dem Markt kommt, dann einfach die Wertung um 50% absenken., mit dem Vermerk, daß die Wertung mit den jeweiligen Patches je nach deren Wirkungsgrad erhöht wird. Und bitte - KEINE Awards vor dem erfolgten Release Termin veröffentlichen!
Ich habe die Schnauze gestrichen voll, daß PCGames und Gamestar miserabel programmierten Games Höchstwertungen verpassen. Ihr macht euch damit eure eigene Glaubwürdigkeit kaputt!
Und daß GTA4 offensichtlich auf GT8800 Nvidia Rechnern manchmal läuft, ist auch kein Argument. GTA4 hat nirgends den Hinweis, daß das Game für die GT8800 optimiert ist. Insofern ist das Ganze eine Verdummung des ehrlichen Käufers. Von dem Social Club und Games für Windows Mist ganz zu schweigen.
Das Auto vom Anfang würde jedenfalls von der dortigen Fachpresse in der Luft zerissen. Kein Hersteller könnte sich das erneut leisten.
Bei den Games meint jeder, er könne seine Käufer verarschen.
Ich sehe wohl, daß viele Kiddies geknackte VErsionen von Spielen benutzen, die besser und komfortabler sind, als die Releases. Und wenn man das GTA Disaster sieht, ist man versucht...


----------



## Alf1507 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nur eine Adaption*



			
				HanFred am 09.12.2008 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Alf1507 am 09.12.2008 10:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe den Test nunmal nur online gelesen und da hat er mir eben suggeriert das es sich hier um einen absoluten Toptitel handelt. Im gegenwärtigen Zustand ist das aber ganz sicher nicht der Fall. Sry, aber wer das anders sieht ist entweder ein vollkommen verblendeter Fanboy oder einfach nur extrem leidensfähig.


----------



## SirSeemi (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ShadowDoom am 05.12.2008 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir läuft es ohne Probleme, manchmal gehts nach den Logos nicht weiter, beim zweiten mal klappt es dann aber.
> 
> Ich finde GTA IV hat auf jedenfall eine Wertung verdient. Meiner Meinung auch mehr als 92%. Zumal man bedenken sollte das man das Spiel bewertet und nicht den verwendeten Kopierschutz.
> 
> ...



Quatsch! Spiel und Kopierschutz sind nicht trennbar! Was nützt mir das beste Spiel, wenn es mir der Kopierschutz unmöglich macht, das zu spielen!?!


----------



## SirSeemi (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nur eine Adaption*



			
				Alf1507 am 09.12.2008 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 09.12.2008 10:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DAS GANZE IST DOCH GANZ EINFACH! WARUM SCHLIESST IHR MIT GAMESTAR NICHT EINE INTERNE VEREINABRUNG AB, DASS BEI VRORT TESTS ODER VORABTESTS, DIE IHR NICHT SELBER AUF MEHREREN PCS INKLUSIVE INSTALLATION BEI EUCH MACHEN KÖNNT NUR EINE TENDENZ, ABER EBEN KEINE DEFINITIVE WERTUNG VERGEBEN WIRD? EINE WERTUNG KANN MAN JA SOFORT NACHHOLEN, WIE DER RELEASE RAUS IST!
Es ist ziemlich mickrig, bei der Wertung von 92% zu bleiben, weil's ja bei Rockstar auf deren Konfiguration lief... Wie man sieht, kann man nichtmal Rockstar glauben. Also LASST ES SEIN! ES GEHT DOCH EBEN AUCH DIE GLAUBWÜRDIGKEIT VON EUCH SPIELEMAGAZINEN ZUM TEUFEL! WENN IHR BEI GOTHIC 3 UND GTA 4 SO DANEBENLIEGT, WER SOLL EUCH DANN DIE ANDEREN TESTS NOCH ABNEHMEN? 
Und wie's RICHTIG geht, zeigt Fallout 3. Perfektes Game, kaum Bugs.
ICH HABE MEINE KOPIE VON GTA 4 SOEBEN ZURÜCKGEGEBEN. Ich warte auf eine Budget Veröffentlichung in 6 Monaten, vielleicht läuft das Spiel dann. Wenn nicht, dann eben ab in die Tonne.
SO TREIBT MAN DIE SPIELER ZU DEN KONSOLEN....


----------



## BigKia (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nur eine Adaption*

*NICHT ABWERTEN!!!*


Ich hab auch GTA4 und es ist geil! Punkte sind schon vergeben, und nach den Patches ist eh alles wieder im Lot, also was soll der ganze Stress?

92 Punkte sind ok!!!


----------



## El_Cativo (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nur eine Adaption*



			
				SirSeemi am 09.12.2008 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> DAS GANZE IST DOCH GANZ EINFACH! WARUM SCHLIESST IHR MIT GAMESTAR NICHT EINE INTERNE VEREINABRUNG AB, DASS BEI VRORT TESTS ODER VORABTESTS, DIE IHR NICHT SELBER AUF MEHREREN PCS INKLUSIVE INSTALLATION BEI EUCH MACHEN KÖNNT NUR EINE TENDENZ, ABER EBEN KEINE DEFINITIVE WERTUNG VERGEBEN WIRD? EINE WERTUNG KANN MAN JA SOFORT NACHHOLEN, WIE DER RELEASE RAUS IST!
> Es ist ziemlich mickrig, bei der Wertung von 92% zu bleiben, weil's ja bei Rockstar auf deren Konfiguration lief... Wie man sieht, kann man nichtmal Rockstar glauben. Also LASST ES SEIN! ES GEHT DOCH EBEN AUCH DIE GLAUBWÜRDIGKEIT VON EUCH SPIELEMAGAZINEN ZUM TEUFEL! WENN IHR BEI GOTHIC 3 UND GTA 4 SO DANEBENLIEGT, WER SOLL EUCH DANN DIE ANDEREN TESTS NOCH ABNEHMEN?
> Und wie's RICHTIG geht, zeigt Fallout 3. Perfektes Game, kaum Bugs.
> ICH HABE MEINE KOPIE VON GTA 4 SOEBEN ZURÜCKGEGEBEN. Ich warte auf eine Budget Veröffentlichung in 6 Monaten, vielleicht läuft das Spiel dann. Wenn nicht, dann eben ab in die Tonne.
> SO TREIBT MAN DIE SPIELER ZU DEN KONSOLEN....


Huihuihui jetzt klingenl meine Ohren.....
Merke: Lautes Geschrei macht die Aussage nicht wahrer ^^


----------



## Crusader91 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nur eine Adaption*

Ganz einfach: Abwerten das die Schwarte kracht !! Obendrein noch für das dämliche "Games for Windows life", "Rockstar Social Club" und "SecuROM" gehört dem Spiel eine Bewertung verpasst das es nur so raucht!!!
Wie kann man ein Spiel mit 92% bewerten, dass nichts als eine dreiste Kundenverarsche ist ?! Viele können es gar nicht spielen und der Rest mit einer beschissenen Performance - dazu nutzt das Spiel DRM und ist somit ein Fall für den Verbraucherschutz. BASTA


----------



## Boesor (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nur eine Adaption*

Was genau ändert sich eigentlich durch eine Abwertung?
Ich meine, schläft dadurch jemand ruhiger als bisher oder wie?


----------



## Leertaste (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nur eine Adaption*



			
				Boesor am 09.12.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Was genau ändert sich eigentlich durch eine Abwertung?
> Ich meine, schläft dadurch jemand ruhiger als bisher oder wie?


Die Frage habe ich am Anfang des Themas schon gestellt, antwortet keiner drauf.


----------



## WGSpritzwasser (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nur eine Adaption*



			
				Leertaste am 09.12.2008 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 09.12.2008 19:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab mir die diskussion bisher nicht durchgelesen, aber spontan bin ich folgender ansicht:
der punkt ist, dass ein spiel, das bei einem nicht unerheblichen teil der kunden nicht ordentlich funktioniert, *technisch* unausgereift ist und den eindruck macht, es wäre nicht gut genug getestet und nicht "fertigprogrammiert" worden. das ist definitiv ein mangel, der in die bewertung einfließen sollte. (wenn der publisher die kunden auf der packung darauf hinweist, dass sein produkt auf vielen ati-systemen nicht laufen wird o.ä., dann wäre es was anderes  )
i.d.r. werden (soweit ich weiß) spiele doch immer abgewertet, wenn sie stark verbuggt sind und ständig abstürzen. in solchen fällen kann es auch sein, dass das spiel zufällig auf einem rechner problemlos von vorne bis hinten durchspielbar ist und auf einem anderen rechner alle 5 minuten abschmiert. die fehler bei gta4 wirken sich lediglich anders aus, fallen meines erachtens aber in die selbe kategorie und müssen gleich behandelt werden.

ich wäre im prinzip für eine temporäre abwertung (die dann von mir aus wieder angehoben werden kann, wenn ein patch das gros der fehler behebt). dabei sollte die "fiktive" wertung, die das spiel hätte, wenn es überall laufen würde, allerdings trotzdem vermerkt werden.

fürs protokoll: ich hab eine nvidia-karte, habe das spiel nach einigen anlaufschwierigkeiten zum laufen bekommen, allerdings läufts mit etwa 15fps (was aber auch meiner hardware und weniger am spiel liegen kann  ).


----------



## Bonkic (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nur eine Adaption*



			
				Boesor am 09.12.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Was genau ändert sich eigentlich durch eine Abwertung?



na ja- ich persönlich hätte natürlich nix davon; vorausgesetzt diese maßnahme wäre gerechtfertigt, was ich nicht wirklich zu beurteilen vermag.
allerdings hätten die leser, wenn man die abwertung/ auf-eis-legung, auch im heft publiziert, ja durchaus etwas davon, insbesondere diejenigen, die sich das spiel noch nicht zugelegt haben und sich nicht den ganzen tag auf einschlägigen internetseiten rumtreiben. 

leser, die sich den titel schon -vielleicht sogar aufgrund der wertung- gekauft haben und gta4 nicht/ nur eingeschränkt spielen können, könnte man über die jetzt bestehenden möglichkeiten (umtausch oä)  aufklären.

ausserdem würden stimmen, die pcgames für die wertung bzw den vor- ort- test kritisieren zumindest mal leiser werden, wenn auch nicht verstummen. 
man würde also zumindest ein wenig an glaubwürdigkeit zurückgewinnen.
denn die ist schon irgendwo dahin, wenn man nach wie vor eine klare kaufempfehlung ausspricht, die foren aber von beschwerden -die ja scheinbar (!) über das normale maßhinausgehen- überquellen.


----------



## imann (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nur eine Adaption*

ich meine,dass sie keine wertung verdienen. die hersteller müssen scherf kritisiert werden.sie schicken einfach so eiskalt ein unfertiges spiel auf dem markt !!!
das ist ein beweis dass die hersteller nur geldgeil gewesen sind. sie bezwingen die fans, nur xbox360-gamepad fürs spiel zubenutzen.also noch mal 40€! das ist nicht fair!
hätten sich die hersteller bei der performance und systemkompatibilität nur halb so viel mühe gegeben wie bei der sicherheit und den diversen online-kontos würde das spiel alle begeistern!
für mich verdient das spiel eine glatte 5, weil es nicht mal startet!


----------



## Anthile (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nur eine Adaption*

Wie heißt es doch so schön: EIn Dementi ist der verzweifelte Versuch, die Zahnpasta zurück in die Tube zu drücken.


Für die meisten ist es sowieso schon viel zu spät.


----------



## Alf1507 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nur eine Adaption*



			
				Bonkic am 09.12.2008 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 09.12.2008 19:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ganz genau!


----------



## DocDebil (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nur eine Adaption*

Hmmmm, was soll das groß bringen? Es ändert im Grunde rein gar nichts. Vielleicht würde PCGames mal Rückgrat zeigen und objektiv bewerten. Sicherlich ist GTA IV ein tolles Spiel, aber nicht in der derzeitigen Version. 

Die Reviews und Previews sind sicherlich recht interessant. Doch unterstützen sie mich schon lange nicht mehr in einer Kaufentscheidung. Natürlich gehen Meinungen oftmals stark auseinander, aber Spiele von EA sind beispielsweise generell schonmal immer SUPER  Und so verhält es sich auch mit anderen Firmen und PCGames. 

Die Frage ist ja nun: Was und wie testet die PCGames? Einer schreibt nen Preview / Review, ein paar andere in der Redaktion spielen und testen die Games ebenfalls. Aber bei PCGames kann sicherlich auch keiner ahnen, welche Ausmaße sich nach dem off. Release bilden.


----------



## SirSeemi (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nur eine Adaption*



			
				El_Cativo am 09.12.2008 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> SirSeemi am 09.12.2008 19:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@El_Cativo: Bin gerne zur Diskussion bereit. Aber so' ein Wischi Waschi Statement kann ich nicht ab: "macht die aussage nicht wahrer". Was ist denn an meiner Aussage falsch?
Gothic 3 war ein Hype Spiel, das völlig verbuggt auf den Markt kam und bis heute nicht fehlerfrei läuft... Das Add on (kürzlich veröffentlicht) ist genauso verbuggt. Nichts dazugelernt. Und dennoch haben alle Games Magazine, darunter auch PC Games und Gamestar das Ding hochgelobt und, soweit ich mich erinnere, sogar zum Spiel des Jahres gemacht. Das einzige Magazin, das damals den Mumm hatte, Roß und Reiter zu nennen und Gothic 3 abzuwerten, war PC Powerplay. PC Powerplay gibt es heute leider nicht mehr (gingen da wohl die Anzeigen der Spielefirmen aus, weil das erwartete "Resultat" nicht so kam, wie gewünscht?!?).
Jedenfalls geht das Ganze nun bei GTA 4 erneut los. Schikanöse Installationsprozedur (wurde wegen Vororttest mit installiertem Spiel von keinem Magaziin erwähnt. Mache ich nicht zum Vorwurf, aber deshalb: keine endgültige Wertung bei Vororttests, bevor die Releaseversion nicht in den Händen gehalten wird!):, miserable Programmierung (was soll die Limitierung von Auflösung iund Grafikkarte), schlimmer Kopierschutz, der die ehrlichen Käufer schikaniert, katastrophale Testabteilung (hat denen niemand gesagt, daß ATI Karten sehr verbreitet sind.). Aber dennoch ein 92% Ergebnis.
Schon allein die Frage "Sollen wir hier abwerten" der PC Games läßt mir die Nackenhaare senkrecht stehen. Ja was denn sonst? Solch ein schlecht programmiertes Produkt weiter hypen?!? Nicht mißverstehen - ich habe alle GTAs gespielt und fand Rockstar immer Klasse. Aber wer unfertige Produkte auf den Markt wirft, der hat eben auch nur eine unfertige (d.h. reduzierte) Wertung verdient. Je "fertiger" das Spiel, desto "Fertiger" dann meinetwegen auch die Bewertung. Mist muß auch Mist genannt werden. Man kann nur den IST Zustand bewerten und nicht den VIELLEICHT Zustand, den ein Spiel irgendwann mal erreichen wird. Gothic 3 ist heute noch ein unfertig und fehlerhaft. Jeder, der das Game gekauft hat, ist verarscht worden. Und deshalb regt mich das Ganze bei Rockstar eben auf. Wenn Dir die Ohren klingeln, tut mir das leid. Rockstar sollten die Ohren klingeln.
Und PC Games eben auch. Ich mag PC Games und halte sie für kompetent. Wenn das aber weitergeht mit dem "Hypen" von Games, dann leidet eber eben die Kompetenz. Und das fände ich schade....
Ich fände auch gut, wenn Du mitdiskutieren würdest. Du kannst mich ja widerlegen, aber dann bitte mit Argumenten und nicht mit generalisierten Platitüden...


----------



## El_Cativo (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nur eine Adaption*



			
				SirSeemi am 10.12.2008 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ...langer Text....


Du hast mein Posting völlig missverstanden. Ich habe bereits weiter vorne geschrieben, dass ich absolut dafür bin, dass endgültige Tests mit einer Wertung nur bei Tests im Haus der Redaktion an der fertigen verkaufsversion durchgeführt werden sollten. Und unter den Umständen, wie si nunmal bei GTA IV gegeben waren, nur ein Vorabtest ohne Wertung (ähnlich dem Fallout 3 Test) durchgeführt werden sollte. Ob eine abwertung in diesem fall gerechtfertigt wäre, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich das spiel für den PC (noch) nicht besitze (habs nur auf der PS3 gespielt). spielerisch ist es auf jeden fall klasse.
Desweiteren wiederhole ich mich gerne, wenn ich sage, dass lange Installationszeiten, zweifelhafte Kopierschutzmechanismen, Inkompatibilität mit Ati-Grafikkarten (oder genauso mitnVidia-Karten)Zwangsinstallationen von zusatzsoftware etc. m.E. nicht in die Spielspasswertung eingehen sollten sondern extra aber durchaus kritisch behandlet werden sollten. Diese sind ja nichzt direkt mit den Spielerischen Werten eines Spiels verknüpft. Da sollten nur solche technischen Probleme direkt einfließen, die direkt den spielspass selber tangieren (also wenn das Spiel wirklich läuft), also z.B. Plotstopper oder fehlerhafte Skripts bei Rollenspielen/Adventures, KI aussetzer usw.
Um jetzt aber nochmal auf mein Posting von oben zurückzukommen. die aussage bezügich des rumgeschreies. falls es dir noch nicht bewusst ist, das Schreiben in GROßBUCHSTABEN in Foren usw. gilt als schreien bzw laut rufen. Ich habe mich einfach nur daran gesört, dass du so "rumgeschrien" hast, zumal die ständige Benutzung von Großbuchstaben nicht gerade die Übersichtlichkeit und lesbarkeit fördert. Mit dem Inhalt deines Postings hat das nichts zu tun gehabt


----------



## SirSeemi (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nur eine Adaption*



			
				Boesor am 09.12.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Was genau ändert sich eigentlich durch eine Abwertung?
> Ich meine, schläft dadurch jemand ruhiger als bisher oder wie?



Es ändert sich viel!
Wer's noch nicht gekauft hat, bekommt eine realistische Einstufung und Bewertung.
Publisher und Programmierer bekommen deutlich aufgezeigt, daß es so nicht geht.
In den Rangkisten werden dann Murksprorgramme nicht weiter an vorderster Front geführt.
Wer gut ist, soll auch gut benotet werden und wer schlecht ist, eben schlecht. Sonst könnte man ja allen Hotels 5 Sterne verleihen oder in der Schule allen dieselbe Note verteilen...
ich mags einfach nicht, wenn schlechte Leistungen durch gute Bewertungen noch belohnt werden. Das spornt ja gerade zur Nachahmung an... Und das will wohl keiner!


----------



## SirSeemi (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nur eine Adaption*



			
				El_Cativo am 10.12.2008 00:22 schrieb:
			
		

> SirSeemi am 10.12.2008 00:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, habe verstanden. ist mir auch klar, daß Großbuchstaben "Schreien" bedeuten. Wollte damit auch nicht nerven. War aber nach 50 vergeblichen Versuchen, GTA auf meinem durchaus "High End" System (1 Monat alt, schweineteuer, mit 2 x ATI 4970) genervt und stinkig. ich hatte mich als "GTA Veteran" (bin bereits ein "alter Sack von 44) so auf das Ding gefreut. Und hatte mich auf die "Kaufempfehlung" von PC Games und Gamestar verlassen. Von daher auch mein "Geheul im Wald". Danke für deinen konstruktiven Beitrag - hatte dich wirklich mißverstanden!


----------



## fiumpf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nur eine Adaption*



			
				El_Cativo am 10.12.2008 00:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese sind ja nichzt direkt mit den Spielerischen Werten eines Spiels verknüpft.


Richtig.
GTA IV hab ich auf XBox360 und PC spielen können: Das Spiel an sich ist Hammer und hat seine hohe Wertung durchaus verdient, nur wie schon gesagt wurde sollten der Installationsmarathon und die technischen Probleme in eine Vorabwertung einfließen.

Unter Berücksichtigung der bisher aufgetretenen Probleme mit GTA IV ist es schon sehr riskant einen Hype-Wert von 92% auszusprechen - vor allem wenn man nicht die Verkaufsversion aus den Augen eines Kunden getestet hat.


----------



## Provyder (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nur eine Adaption*

Wenn man ganz von Null und der reinen Ernsthaftigkeit halber handeln will, bleibt einem doch logisch gesehen nur ein Weg ein Spiel zu testen: 

Der Test muss mit einer im Handel GENAUSO erhältlichen Version stattfinden, so auch Performancetests usw. D. h. keine Testmuster mehr, sondern nur noch selbst im Handel gekaufte Exemplare. Nur so lässt sich für den Spieler ein repräsentatives Ergebnis erzielen.

Das ist natürlich für manche schlecht, da infolgedessen die Tests möglicherweise vielen Spielern nicht mehr früh genug erscheinen werden. Die sind dann aber selber Schuld. Wer blind einer Marke vertraut, der muss auch damit rechnen die Katze im Sack zu kaufen.

Was Euch liebe PcGames Redaktion angeht, lässt sich die Frage, ob das der richtige Weg ist schon jetzt beantworten: durch den Test direkt beim Hersteller konnte technisch ja nicht viel schief gehen, dafür habt Ihr damit (zumindest meiner Meinung nach) stark an Glaubhaftigkeit eingebüßt, da die Verkaufsversion anscheinend weitaus weniger gut funktioniert, das zumindest bei SEHR vielen Spielern.

Wobei natürlich die Glaubhaftigkeit generell in Frage gestellt ist, wenn die Tester "zum Hersteller" eingeladen werden. Zum einen nett, zum anderen stellt sich auch hier wieder die Frage, inwieweit das ein objektives (wenn man das bei Spielen so sagen kann) Ergebnis möglich macht. Ich will hier niemandem vorwerfen, dass solche Manipulation andauernd gemacht wird, aber so richtig entkräften lässt sich dieser Vorwurf meines Erachtens nicht.


----------



## God-of-Death (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nur eine Adaption*

ich sage nur gothic 3 da wurde auch die bewertung zurückgenommen bis patches die gröbsten fehler behoben haben also bin ich voll und ganz dafür das die bewertung überarbeitet wird.!.   
PS: Trotzdem läuft es bei mir  gut auser das mit dem startcrash aber das soll ja mit dem patch dann nicht mehr sein


----------



## blue66 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nur eine Adaption*

Das Spiel abwerten? Warum?

Mal angenommen der Patch kommt morgen, übermorgen oder eben in den nächsten tagen, und behebt tatsächlich alle (die meisten) Fehler. Nun, bring es was das Spiel wirklich abzuwerten? Damit man es zwei Tage später wieder raufsetzen muß....?  Meiner perönlichen
Meinung nach, es ändert nichts! Ganz im Gegeteil, das währe aus meiner Sicht eine Ohrfeige an jeden der sich mit dem ganzen Mist was Rockstar hier abgeliefert hat auseinandersetzen muss und mußte.

Viel besser und nachhaltiger wäre es das ganze Wertungssystem zu ändern. Man sollte einen Vorabtest einführen, deren Wertung nur ganz klar vorläufig ist. Es sollte sich dabei um einen Test handeln in dem jegliche mögliche Kaufempfehlung fehlt. Sätze wie, "eines weiss ich schon, GTA wird bei mir unter dem Weihnachtsbaumliegen" usw, sollten in so einem Test völlig fehlen. Ist das Spiel dann drausen, sollte man unverzöglich einen Finaltest durchführen, in dem eine Verkaufsfertige Version (die von einem Mitarbeiter ganz normal im Handel erworben wird), getestet wird. Erst bei diesen Test sollte es erlaubt sein (vorrausgesetzt das Spiel verdient es) Kaufempfehlungen auszusprechen. Zusätzlich sollte man bei dem Finaltest in Zukunft die Redaktionswertung zu 50% und die Userwertung zu 50% einfließen lassen, um jegliche Zweifel an der Neutralität der Redaktion zu vermeiden.
Der Quallitätssicherung wegen, sollte ein Spiel meiner meinung nach nur im Final getestet werden, und quasi als straffe für abgelieferten Müll, sollten zukünftige Patches nicht in die Wertung einfliessen. Wer von Anfang an gute Arbeit abliefert, hat eben auch nur eine gute Wertung verdient!

Seitens der Redaktion wünsche ich mir im nächsten Heft, einen kritischen und deutlichen Artikel über die Mißstände mit dem Spiel. Wenn Rockstar so einen Mist abliefert, sollte das Ruhig bestrafft werden.

Das Spiel sollte noch einmal getestet werden (Final, also ohne Patch), und die Wertung dann auch beibehalten werden. Wie oben in meinem Beispiel. Ich denke, das wäre die gerechte Strafe für so einen Mist!

Erst 3 Monate später sollte man dan einen Nachtest liefern in dem eine positivere Wertung (durch Patches) usw erlaubt ist...


----------



## MahabHabib (10. Dezember 2008)

Mir scheint die PC Games kommt ihrer Aufgabe als PC Spielemagazin nicht nach!

Die katastrophale installation (eine Onlineaktivierung, zwei Konten anlegen), die unter dem Thema Datenschutz die Note ungenügend verdient, ist allein schon ein Grund das Spiel vorerst durchfallen zu lassen. 

Die Notwendigkeit auch noch online sein zu müssen, wenn ich meinen Spielstand laden möchte spricht für Überwachung. Natürlich möchte man uns dies durch schöne Features vergessen machen. Doch sorry was mich betrifft bin ich da absolut sensibel.

Die Notwendigkeit auf einer PC Version einen XBox 360 Controller einsetzen zu müssen, will man nicht mit Tastatur und Maus spielen, ist die nächste Schweinerei. Demnächst kommt man dann auf die Idee einen Flugsimulator nurnoch mit einem Microsoft Joystick fliegen zu können, oder ein Rennspiel nur mit einem bestimmten Lenkrad. Das führt zu einer Monopolisierung und grenzt andere Hersteller aus. Den Kunden versetzt es in den Zwang sich ein derartiges Produkt zulegen zu müssen oder ganz die Finger von dem Spiel zu lassen. Auch hierfür hätte die PC Games einen deutlichen Abzug an der Bewertung vornehmen müssen.

Die Bugs mit ATI Karten kann ich leider nicht nachvollziehen, da ich ein anderes Produkt einsetze. Wenn dem jedoch so ist, dann muss auch hierfür ein Abzug vorgenommen werden. Soetwas erwarte ich schon von einem Spielemagazin. Immerhin verlassen sich Kunden auf eine Bewertung und wollen die Tücken und Hindernisse gerne vor dem Kauf wissen.

Meine Meinung!

SeeYa

Mahab


----------



## michaelmct (10. Dezember 2008)

Letztlich ist es die Frage ob man dem Spielspass, der in meinen Augen erst entstehen kann und die allgemeine Spielerfahrung, die sich eben aus Installation, evtl. Bugs und Fehlern ergibt trennt. 

Läuft GTA 4 ist es über jeden Zweifel erhaben, verdient locker seine 92% und ist DAS Spiel 2008....naja aber eben nur wenn es läuft...

Man sollte aber auch beachten, dass ein gewisser Teil des Frustes auf die mittlerweile Ausufernde Dummheit mancher PC User zurückzuführen ist...sicher sollte (!) ein Spiel auf dem Rechner ähnlich laufen wie auf der Konsole, also Klappe auf, CD rein und gut. Ein Rechner IST de facto aber keine Konsole und nicht wenige Fehler entstehen nur bei einem oder einem sehr kleinen Teil der User ob und wie diese einen Test beeinflussen sollten ist fraglich...

Letztlich seit ihr die PC Games und existiert schon sehr lang...ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern wo ich die autoexec.bat und config.sys regelmäßig "tunen" musste um ein Spiel zum laufen zu bringen...beschwert hat sich darüber damals niemand, genauso wäre mir neu das dies je in Bewertungen gestanden hätte....


----------



## BigKia (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Sheggo am 09.12.2008 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn das Spiel 100% fehlerfrei laufen sollte, hätte es keine 90er+ Wertung verdient.
> Die Story ist langweilig, die Nebenquests immer die selben, die Steuerung richtig nervig (auf der XBOX360), und machen kann man auch nix
> 
> zB: Was bringt ne Tittenbar ohne Titten?




Rofl!!     

Ich nehme an, du hast das Spiel gar nicht..... denn so ein Mist kann wirklich nur von einem unwissenden kommen



*NICHT ABWERTEN!!!*


----------



## El_Cativo (10. Dezember 2008)

michaelmct am 10.12.2008 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern wo ich die autoexec.bat und config.sys regelmäßig "tunen" musste um ein Spiel zum laufen zu bringen...beschwert hat sich darüber damals niemand, genauso wäre mir neu das dies je in Bewertungen gestanden hätte....


Oh ja, das waren noch zeiten hehe....
Wieviele Sutdnen hab ich an den beiden Dateien rumgebastelt um Tie Fighter auf dem rechner meines Kumpels zum laufen zu bringen (da hatte ich slber noch nicht mal einen PC)....


----------



## Gomorra10 (10. Dezember 2008)

"Sehr geehrter User Gomorra10,

Ihre Bewertung von Grand Theft Auto 4 widerspricht den Grundsätzen der gamesvote-Community und wurde deshalb von unseren Administratoren gelöscht. Bei Fragen dazu lesen Sie bitte die FAQ und/oder senden bitte eine E-Mail an unseren Leserservice unter Rainer.Rosshirt@computec.de."

Vorsicht! Irgendjemand will hier keine negativen votings haben...


----------



## El_Cativo (10. Dezember 2008)

Gomorra10 am 10.12.2008 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> "Sehr geehrter User Gomorra10,
> 
> Ihre Bewertung von Grand Theft Auto 4 widerspricht den Grundsätzen der gamesvote-Community und wurde deshalb von unseren Administratoren gelöscht. Bei Fragen dazu lesen Sie bitte die FAQ und/oder senden bitte eine E-Mail an unseren Leserservice unter Rainer.Rosshirt@computec.de."
> 
> Vorsicht! Irgendjemand will hier keine negativen votings haben...


Wenn du jetzt die ganze Bewertung von dir mal präsentieren könntest,  und zwar genauso wie sie online gestellt wurde könnte man diese Aussage auch beurteilen ^^


----------



## Gomorra10 (10. Dezember 2008)

Habe erneut eine reingestellt:

http://www.gamesvote.de/m,0102/gvid,111500/pfid,1/Grand_Theft_Auto_4/PC/Jetzt_bewerten/&page=2

Außerdem IST ES MEINE MEINUNG, solange ich niemanden beleidige, sehe ich nicht ein, dass sie gelöscht wird.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: keine abwertung*



			
				Safferezunft am 05.12.2008 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Karamanga am 05.12.2008 14:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dem stimme ich zu 100 % zu.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Abwertung ?*

Abwertung wie im Falle von G 3 wäre allerdings ebenso inkonsequent wie damals. Vielleicht wäre es doch sinnvoller - und ich revidiere damit meine Meinung aus dem vorigen Post - wenn ihr im nächsten Heft auf der Titelseite bereits deutlich macht, welches Desaster Rockstar mit GTA 4 entfacht hat. Darauf sollten bei einem derartigen Hype - Spiel auch auf ein paar Seiten die Bugs/Installationsschwierigkeiten dargestellt werden. Eine Kaufwarnung im nächsten Heft, angekündigt auf der Titelseite, wäre wirkungsvoll.


----------



## Wutachee (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Abwertung ?*

Bin dafür, dass die Wertung bleibt, aber mit einem ausdrücklichen, gut sichtbaren Warnhinweis auf die vielen Bugs hingewiesen wird. Das wird mir bei solchen Tests noch zu nebensächlich erwähnt - irgendwo im Fazit oder Artikel ohne es hervorzuheben. Sowas sollte einem gleich entgegenspringen sobald man die Seite zum Test aufschlägt.

Außerdem sollte es eine spezielle "Auszeichnung" für solche schwer verbuggten Spiele geben, z.B. eine Gurke. Dann wüsste man gleich woran man ist


----------



## Yougle (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Abwertung ?*



			
				Wutachee am 10.12.2008 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem sollte es eine spezielle "Auszeichnung" für solche schwer verbuggten Spiele geben, z.B. eine Gurke. Dann wüsste man gleich woran man ist



So etwas gab es früher mal. Da war dann gleich auf der ersten Seite des Tests ein Symbol "Vorsicht Bugs". Ich glaub Siedler 3 hatte auch so ne Warnung.

Bin auch dafür das das wieder eingeführt wird!


----------



## STF (14. Dezember 2008)

El_Cativo am 10.12.2008 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> michaelmct am 10.12.2008 09:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, an diese Zeit kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern...
_device=c:\\dos\\himem.sys
device=c:\\dos\\emm386.exe noems
etc._

Allerdings muss man auch sagen, dass da einige Software von "Kumpels" im Umlauf war.
Damals war man auch selbst noch experimentierfreudiger als heute. 
Somit hat man sich ja auch in/an die damaligen Grundlagen eingearbeitet bzw. rangetastet & dadurch die Hard & Software verstehen gelernt.


----------



## wHizmaster82 (20. Dezember 2008)

Allein deswegen weil die Programmierung schlampig ist und GTA schlechter aussieht wie Crysis, aber noch deutlich höhere Hardwareanforderungen hat, sollte man hier ganz klar Punkte abziehen (Technik z.B.)!!! Das Spiel wird näml. durch die unverschämt hohen Anforderungen uninteressanter für die Gesamtzahl der Spieler und schlechtere Grafik = weniger Spielspaß - und nicht jeder hat ein Highend-System (das auch nicht für maximale Details reicht).

MfG


----------

